# “En cuanto tomé grasa animal pude doblar mis rodillas sin que fuera un calvario”



## Alcazar (22 May 2022)

Hola @ATARAXIO y @Sunwukung , mirad a donde lleva vuestra maravillosa dieta vegana:



> Gonzalo de Diego Ramos.
> 
> Décadas de régimen a base de productos de origen vegetal provocaron que esta exactivista acabara desarrollando graves afecciones. Desengañada, Keith revela su experiencia con el fin de que otros no vuelvan a cometer sus fallos.
> 
> ...


----------



## BIackadder (22 May 2022)

Todos los vegetarianos que vuelven a comer carne dicen lo mismo, que se sienten capaces de tirar una pared a golpes.

Cuándo una raza esclaviza a otra una de las primeras cosas que hace es prohibirles la carne. Por algo será.


----------



## Can Pistraus (22 May 2022)

Otra que ha sacado un libro para su lucro. Lo va a leer su puta madre.


----------



## DOM + (22 May 2022)

"Feminista y ecologista vinculada a diferentes movimientos de izquierda"

Y vegana

Pack completo de la subnormalidad. Poco le ha pasado


----------



## Salchichonio (22 May 2022)

Todo sonaba bien hasta que he leído que no es posible obtener grasas y proteínas de los vegetales


----------



## MAUSER (22 May 2022)

Yo tengo un amigo vegano talibán,. Antes era fisiculturista y mi monitor, allá en los 80, era una mole de músculos... De pronto se volvió hipy y vegano. Se quedó hecho una mierda, se le cayeron los dientes y tiene el hígado y los riñones hechos polvo... El poco pelo que le queda es pelusilla. Que no os engañen con el veganismo. Yo no he dejado de comer carne y pescado a diario... 56 años todos los dientes y salud de hierro.


----------



## Scire (22 May 2022)

He conocido a varias, todos ellos en la veintena, que se hacen trampas... Cuando sales a tomar algo con ellos, solo piden patatas fritas, que habitualmente suelen traerlas con mantequilla o queso. Cuántas veces hacen la vista gorda y se las comen...
Un amigo estuvo varios días "flojo", no se había tomado su B12. No recuperó las fuerzas hasta que se metió el taco de mantequilla que venía con las patatas.

Muchos veganos suelen hacer un cambio de chip que puede notarse en su vocabulario. Cuando empiezan, suelen insistir en el "veganismo". Meses después, suelen hablar de "vegetarianismo".


----------



## ATARAXIO (22 May 2022)

Alcazar dijo:


> Hola @ATARAXIO y @Sunwukung , mirad a donde lleva vuestra maravillosa dieta vegana:



la verdad sorprende que esa enrome fuerza y agilidad ... esos músculos portentosos salgan de comer hojas .




Nuestros parientes cercanos los gorilas son estrictamente vegetarianos . No prueban la carne en su vida y mira qué músculos y que bien mueven sus articulaciones.
Los humanos somos a los gorilas lo que un burro a un caballo : diferentes especies del mismo género.

Sin contar generaciones pasadas ....

de los 8 mil millones de habitantes que hay en el planeta , la inmensa mayoría come carne en contadas ocasiones durante el año y una proporción importante no la prueba en su vida por razones religiosas - éticas y morales - activismo político - concienciación del terrible maltrato animal o porque le da la gana de no comerla.

Los propagandísticas de la dieta criminal usan un caso extremo de una chalada para poner de ejemplo y los subnormales se lo creen.

En España mueren cada año medio millón de personas . Muchas de esas personas mueren antes de llegar a la vejez a pesar de la sanidad tan avanzada que hay en este país y la poca gente en proporción a los recursos. Además los hospitales siempre están abarrotados con múltiples dolencias que tienen los españoles que casi todo el mundo se está medicando con algo.

¿ de verdad nadie asocia el deterioro de los cuerpos con la dieta ?

Yo que tengo diferentes especies de animales , somos muy estrictos con su alimentación puesto que alimentarles de forma incorrecta indudablemente le traerá problemas de salud.

La cuestión es que os han hecho creer que los humanos somos carnívoros y realmente somos primates. Somos una de tantas especies de monos :

EL MONO DESNUDO.


----------



## Komanche O_o (22 May 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Nuestros parientes cercanos los gorilas son estrictamente vegetarianos . No prueban la carne en su vida y mira qué músculos y que bien mueven sus articulaciones.
> Los humanos somos a los gorilas lo que un burro a un caballo : diferentes especies del mismo género.
> 
> Sin contar generaciones pasadas ....
> ...



También los chimpancés y los bonobos (y los humanos) cazan otros animales y se los comen... 
, les vas a llevar la contraria a ellos?


----------



## ATARAXIO (22 May 2022)

Komanche o_O dijo:


> También los chimpancés y los bonobos (y los humanos) cazan otros animales y se los comen...
> , les vas a llevar la contraria a ellos?



Es algo muy circunstancial. Su base de alimentación es vegetariana. 

Si bien es cierto que entre las diferentes especies de primates algunos pueden digerir algo de carne... en su inmensa mayoría son vegetarianos hasta el caso extremo de los geladas que comen únicamente hierba . y no se les ve enfermos ! 

*
Se alimentan únicamente de hierbas, por lo que son la última especie superviviente de los antiguos primates herbívoros, tan numerosos en otras épocas. Los geladas pasan la mayor parte del día sentados recogiendo y masticando hierba. Tienen los cuartos traseros adiposos, muy parecidos a los de los humanos, lo que parece indicar que se han adaptado perfectamente a esta actividad.*









Los geladas, unos de los pocos primates que pasan gran parte de su vida sobre el suelo


Como los humanos, los geladas se han adaptado a pasar la mayor parte de sus vidas sobre el suelo en vez de en los árboles.




www.nationalgeographic.es


----------



## Berrón (22 May 2022)

Un familiar se gastaba bastante dinero en cartílago de tiburón y demás zarandajas para las articulaciones, hasta que un alma caritativa le recomendó comer cada semana callos, con su morro y sus patas y se le quitaron todos los males de articulaciones. Mano de santo. A veces los remedios están delante de nuestras narices y no los vemos.


----------



## Beto (22 May 2022)

Yo creo que en la variedad está el asunto. No abusar de nada.


----------



## Beto (22 May 2022)

Berrón dijo:


> Un familiar se gastaba bastante dinero en cartílago de tiburón y demás zarandajas para las articulaciones, hasta que un alma caritativa le recomendó comer cada semana callos, con su morro y sus patas y se le quitaron todos los males de articulaciones. Mano de santo. A veces los remedios están delante de nuestras narices y no los vemos.



Pues como tomar danacol y pastillas para el colesterol teniendo sardinas y anchoas


----------



## ATARAXIO (22 May 2022)

qué parte no entenderán algunos que todas las especies de humanos que han existido se han extinguido. 

¿ Será que no les ha funcionado su método de caza ? 


No somos carnívoros . Los carnívoros son veloces y fieros asesinos provistos de garras y una agilidad pasmosa para evitar los cuernos y las coces de las presas que son armas muy poderosas. 

Los carnívoros tienen muchas crías porque mueren muchos ! Que la alimentación sea una lucha a muerte cada día tarde o temprano tiene sus consecuencias. 

¿ de verdad alguien cree que los humanos con un palo con una piedra en la punta se podrían enfrentar a un inteligente mamut o un bisonte ? 

¿ acaso no veis los toros en los encierros ? 

Pero si es que además es tan absurda esta secta carnívora que se ha impuesto esta generación ! pregunten a sus padres o abuelos cuantas veces comían carne al año. 

La base de la alimentación siempre fueron los cereales - las hortalizas y verduras - las patatas y zanahorias - las habas - guisantes y garbanzos - los frutos secos como castañas nueces avellanas almendras ... las frutas como higos , naranjas y manzanas ... el vino y la cerveza que son también nutritivos . 

No había ni neveras ni transportes , por lo tanto aunque no fuese extremadamente caro comer un pollo o un trozo de vaca , sería difícil que la carne llegase a la mesa del populacho que no estuviese podrido. 

Incluso los ricos tenían ese problema de conservación por eso usaban los condimentos : para tapar el olor a podrido en de un día para otro ya aparecía. 

Esta generación de españoles un poco simplones no son conscientes que LA CARNE , es un trozo en descomposición del cadáver de un animal.


----------



## Glaucón (22 May 2022)

El ser humano es omnívoro. Somos una especie de primate diferente al chimpancé y al gorila y hemos tenido una evolución diferente.

El que se haga vegano por temas morales, pues que se haga, no va a servir para absolutamente nada más que para satisfacer a su ego.

En la naturaleza no hay justicia, ni karma, ni ningún tipo de sabiduría ancestral o divinidad. Todo lo anterior son inventos humanos. A los animales les da absolutamente lo mismo toda esa moralidad.


----------



## Alcazar (22 May 2022)

DOM + dijo:


> "Feminista y ecologista vinculada a diferentes movimientos de izquierda"
> 
> Y vegana
> 
> Pack completo de la subnormalidad. Poco le ha pasado



Para que veas que de todo se sale.


----------



## ATARAXIO (22 May 2022)

los carnívoros no tienen mandíbula inferior móvil como los humanos que la usamos para triturar los vegetales.
Los carnívoros como los perros o los cocodrilos simplemente despedazan y tragan. 

Los humanos tenemos mejillas para contener el bolo alimenticio vegetariano mientras lo vamos triturando con las muelas 
Los labios de los humanos son como el resto de los herbívoros por eso bebemos con ellos y no con la lengua como los perros y los gatos.

Los humanos percibimos y saboreamos el sabor de los vegetales y sus formas y colores . Prueba a darle una zanahoria a un gato. 

La lengua de los humanos es gruesa y se usa como mecanismo para ayudar en la masticación . Tal es así que de forma inconsciente detectamos que algo no está suficientemente masticado antes de tragar .

los carnívoros no la usan en ese proceso ya que tragan y luego los jugos gástricos se encargan de disolver la carne. 

El sistema digestivo de nosotros los primates es mucho más largo que el de los carnívoros para darle más tiempo a las bacterias que son parte de la digestión para que hagan su trabajo. La carne si tiene que hacer ese trayecto tan largo , al pudrirse perjudica el sistema digestivo en su recorrido. 

Si bien es verdad que acompañar a la carne con patatas y otros alimentos ayuda a agilizar el proceso y el viaje intestinal antes de salir. 

Alguna gente cree que por el hecho de que aquí se fume los pulmones " han evolucionado para soportar el humo " 

De hecho alguna gente cree que la parte final del sistema digestivo es una vagina. 

Vivimos en una sociedad de trastornados.


----------



## Alcazar (22 May 2022)

∞/∞ dijo:


> Esta señora, ex vegana radical, se contradice notoriamente en unas cuantas ocasiones, dejando a las claras que la nutrición es un tema en el que está muy, muy perdida.
> 
> Si bien es cierto que una dieta vegana estricta es claramente desaconsejable, esta charlatana nos viene a decir que la agricultura ha sido una catástrofe para la humanidad aunque, hasta ahora, siempre se nos haya mostrado como uno de los grandes éxitos tecnológicos del hombre, el éxito que conlleva el poder alimentar a masas gracias a ella y que permitió el nacimiento de las diversas civilizaciones.
> 
> ...



*El hígado y el azúcar en sangre :: Diabetes Education Online*

El hígado suministra* azúcar* o glucosa al convertir glucógeno en glucosa en un proceso llamado glucogenólisis. El hígado también puede fabricar el azúcar o glucosa necesarias al recolectar aminoácidos, productos de desechos y subproductos grasos. Este proceso se denomina gluconeogénesis.


----------



## Alcazar (22 May 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Nuestros parientes cercanos los gorilas son estrictamente vegetarianos . No prueban la carne en su vida y mira qué músculos y que bien mueven sus articulaciones.
> Los humanos somos a los gorilas lo que un burro a un caballo : diferentes especies del mismo género.
> 
> Sin contar generaciones pasadas ....
> ...



Siempre te olvidas, casualmente, de los chimancés, especie carnívora y cazadora que está entre los gorilas y nosotros y con la cual compartimos un ancestro común.


----------



## BIackadder (22 May 2022)

Glaucón dijo:


> El ser humano es omnívoro. Somos una especie de primate diferente al chimpancé y al gorila y hemos tenido una evolución diferente.



Exacto, la carne y el fuego es lo que nos hizo humanos. Pero algunos prefieren ser rumiantes, cómo los borregos. Y a quién le beneficia ésto?



Glaucón dijo:


> El que se haga vegano por temas morales, pues que se haga, no va a servir para absolutamente nada más que para satisfacer a su ego.



Si no pudieran ir pregonandolo a los 4 vientos, el 99% seguirían comiendo cómo personas.



Glaucón dijo:


> En la naturaleza no hay justicia, ni karma, ni ningún tipo de sabiduría ancestral o divinidad. Todo lo anterior son inventos humanos. A los animales les da absolutamente lo mismo toda esa moralidad.



Si a los mismísimos dioses lo que le agradaba era el aroma de la carne y la grasa quemada (y si no que le pregunten a Jehová) yo no voy a ser menos, oiga...


----------



## Alcazar (22 May 2022)

Salchichonio dijo:


> Todo sonaba bien hasta que he leído que no es posible obtener grasas y proteínas de los vegetales



De calidad no.


----------



## Alcazar (22 May 2022)

Cuando iba a citar a forero veganos me acordé de NXVI. Este forero se suicidó víctima de una de sus múltiples depresiones. Defendía el veganismo desde postulados neonazis. 

La serotonina, la "hormona de la felicidad" se fabrica a base de triptófanos que solo se pueden encontrar en la carne. Esta es la causa de que los veganos estén siempre bregando con depresiones.


----------



## DOM + (22 May 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> los carnívoros no tienen mandíbula inferior móvil como los humanos que la usamos para triturar los vegetales.
> Los carnívoros como los perros o los cocodrilos simplemente despedazan y tragan.
> 
> Los humanos tenemos mejillas para contener el bolo alimenticio vegetariano mientras lo vamos triturando con las muelas
> ...



Siempre lo digo, hay que informarse antes de postear para no hacer el ridiculo.

Dices que los primates somos veganos porque tenemos mandibula inferior movil y los que comen carne solo fija. A bote pronto las mismas serpientes que desencajan sus mandíbulas para alimentarse ya te mostrarían que eso es falso pero vayamos a algo más próximo.

Los primates son OMNÍVOROS. Un ejemplo? Chimpancé

Omnívoro, se alimenta de frutas, hojas, brotes, corteza de árboles, semillas, tallos y cocos. También como complemento termitas, hormigas, larvas de insectos, miel, peces e incluso jóvenes de primates de otras especies y de antílopes.

El ser humano es OMNÍVORO. Lo ha sido, lo es y lo será. Como nuestros ancestros y los primates.

Si quereis comer hierba y nada más adelante, nadie os priva de ello pero dejad de dar el coñazo y sobretodo dejad de darle patadas a la ciencia.


----------



## Knightfall (22 May 2022)

VEGANOS HIJOS DE PUTA TODOS


----------



## Alcazar (22 May 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> La base de la alimentación siempre fueron los cereales - las hortalizas y verduras - las patatas y zanahorias - las habas - guisantes y garbanzos - los frutos secos como castañas nueces avellanas almendras ... las frutas como higos , naranjas y manzanas ... el vino y la cerveza que son también nutritivos .



Siempre? Seguro? Miraté el origen geográfico de los vegetales que mencionas. Practicamente todos proceden, en sus variedades silvestres que nada que tienen que ver con las actuales modificadas mediante siglos de selección, de Asia y América, y fueron introducidas en tiempos históricos.

Que comían nuestros antepasados antes de que fueran llegando los cereales, las legumbres, las frutas etc?


----------



## BIackadder (22 May 2022)

Alcazar dijo:


> Siempre? Seguro? Miraté el origen geográfico de los vegetales que mencionas. Practicamente todos proceden, en sus variedades silvestres que nada que tienen que ver con las actuales modificadas mediante siglos de selección, de Asia y América, y fueron introducidas en tiempos históricos.
> 
> Que comían nuestros antepasados antes de que fueran llegando los cereales, las legumbres, las frutas etc?



Al que citas es más pesado que tener una vaca en brazos. La salud del hombre desde que llego la agricultura en el Neolítico no ha hecho más que degenerar, pero los de la secta vegana cuándo cogen la linde siguen andando eternamente, es tonteria tratar de razonar con ellos.

Lo que no me importaría menos si no fuese porque son los tontos útiles de otros para implantar su agenda.


----------



## unaburbu (22 May 2022)

Invoco al forero Francisco Llinares Coloma cuyo libro "Manual de instrucciones del cuerpo humano" me ha convencido. No me jodais ahora con que la carne es buena cuando me estaba convenciendo de lo contrario. 

Estoy hablando muy en serio.


----------



## Alcazar (22 May 2022)

BIackadder dijo:


> Al que citas es más pesado que tener una vaca en brazos. La salud del hombre desde que llego la agricultura en el Neolítico no ha hecho más que degenerar, pero los de la secta vegana cuándo cogen la linde siguen andando, es tonteria tratar de razonar con ellos.
> 
> Lo que no me importaría menos si no fuese porque son los tontos útiles de otros para implantar su agenda.



Los preshistoriadores saben que los cazadores recolectores eran mas altos y esbeltos que los primeros agricultores, y que tenían sus dentaduras completas, mientras que hasta hace poco con las mejoras médicas, la mayoría de ancianos tenía contados dientes.

Miguel de Cervantes, con 60 años, narró en una de sus obras que solo le quedaban seis dientes.

La maravilla de alimentarse a base de cereales (en esa época el azúcar era un artículo de lujo).


----------



## Cuncas (22 May 2022)

Dejad de tocar los cojones los putos comehierba de los cojones. Puta panda de hipis tarados. No tenemos colmillos grandes, ni patas para superar los 40 km/h PERO TENEMOS CEREBRO, PANDA DE SUBNORMALES, Y ESO HACE QUE NO NECESITEMOS COLMILLOS PARA COMER CARNE, SABEMOS USAR EL FUEGO PARA COCINARLA, Y TAMPOCO NECESITAMOS CORRER DETRÁS DE UNA PRESA SINO QUE PODEMOS HACER TRAMPAS PARA QUE LA PRESA VENGA A NOSOTROS SIN NECESIDAD DE MOVER UN DEDO, ES MÁS HEMOS LLEGADO A CRIAR A LA PRESA PARA ASÍ NO TENER NI QUE MOLESTARNOS EN PONER LA TRAMPA.

SI NO FUERA POR LA INTELIGENCIA DE LOS QUE COMEMOS CARNE LOS HERBÍVOROS OS MATARIAIS ENTRE VOSOTROS PELEANDO POR COMER BELLOTAS Y RAÍCES EN INVIERNO.


----------



## BIackadder (22 May 2022)

Alcazar dijo:


> Los preshistoriadores saben que los cazadores recolectores eran mas altos y esbeltos que los primeros agricultores, y que tenían sus dentaduras completas, mientras que hasta hace poco con las mejoras médicas, la mayoría de ancianos tenía contados dientes.
> 
> Miguel de Cervantes, con 60 años, narró en una de sus obras que solo le quedaban seis dientes.
> 
> La maravilla de alimentarse a base de cereales (en esa época el azúcar era un artículo de lujo).



Es una pena que Europa Soberana cerrase, porque tenía artículos sobre éstos temas que eran oro puro. A ver si un día me animó y cuelgo aquí alguno. Los conservo todos, si alguien los quiere, no tiene más que pedirmelos por privado.


----------



## Kflaas (22 May 2022)

unaburbu dijo:


> Invoco al forero Francisco Llinares Coloma cuyo libro "Manual de instrucciones del cuerpo humano" me ha convencido. No me jodais ahora con que la carne es buena cuando me estaba convenciendo de lo contrario.
> 
> Estoy hablando muy en serio.



Yo también me he leído su libro, a ver si aparece por aquí, no sabía que también estaba por aquí.

Yo desde que sigo sus recomendaciones, la verdad que he mejorado mucho pero mucho


----------



## ueee3 (22 May 2022)

Alcazar dijo:


> Hola @ATARAXIO y @Sunwukung , mirad a donde lleva vuestra maravillosa dieta vegana:



Interesante hilo.


----------



## fede35 (22 May 2022)

Esta mujer se contradice mucho, primero dice que puedes estar unos años sin problemas pero que al final los veras, despues dice que empezo a conocer ese mundo a los 15 y que a los 18 años ya tenia problemas en la columna.

Yo que he probado tanto por obligacion como por devocion todo tipo de "dietas" extremas y conozco otra gente que lo ha hecho igualmente puedo asegurar que los efectos que te pueda causar una dieta pueden tardar decenas de años en aparecer, las cosas no cambian de la noche a la mañana.

Es muy dificil que la dieta te afecte en algo por muy radical que sea y lo digo por propia experiencia.


----------



## Ibar (22 May 2022)

El ser humano está hecho para comer carne, lo discutible es si el consumo actual de carne es excesivo o no, pero basarse en una dieta vegana es a la larga perjudicial y de ahí que los veganos deban suplementarse.

Y si empezamos con temas biológicos, como he visto por los mensajes, hay que recordar que:
Los humanos no tenemos un ciego largo como el de los herbívoros que permite descomponer la celulosa fácilmente.
Los humanos tenemos colmillos que ayudan a desgarrar los alimentos.
Los humanos, como cazadores que somos, tenemos los ojos céntricos en la cara y no en los laterales como las presas.
--
Toda población humana consume carne en mayor o menor medida ya sea en una tribu del Amazonas, de África o un esquimal.


----------



## vinavil (22 May 2022)

Alcazar dijo:


> Para que veas que de todo se sale.





Más bien se ha pasado a la competencia a juzgar por las soplapolleces que suelta en esa entrevista.

Lo de la soja es para flipar, pues los principales consumidores de esa soja que critica son las vacas, los cerdos y los pollos que se come.
Una subnormal.


----------



## luisgarciaredondo (22 May 2022)

vinavil dijo:


> Más bien se ha pasado a la competencia a juzgar por las soplapolleces que suelta en esa entrevista.
> 
> Lo de la soja es para flipar, pues los principales consumidores de esa soja que critica son las vacas, los cerdos y los pollos que se come.
> Una subnormal.



Porque claro, es lo mismo una vaca que un humano. Tú comes heno o paja como una vaca y no pasa nada.

Pero luego encima te atreves a llamar a la tipa en concreto "subnormal".


----------



## Roberto Malone (22 May 2022)

A mí que no me toquen los latunes ni la grasuza tostada de los chuletones (de calidac).


----------



## DOM + (22 May 2022)

BIackadder dijo:


> Al que citas es más pesado que tener una vaca en brazos. La salud del hombre desde que llego la agricultura en el Neolítico no ha hecho más que degenerar, pero los de la secta vegana cuándo cogen la linde siguen andando eternamente, es tonteria tratar de razonar con ellos.
> 
> Lo que no me importaría menos si no fuese porque son los tontos útiles de otros para implantar su agenda.



Si el hombre esta donde esta además, es gracias a la caza y al desarrollo cerebral que nos proporcionó la ingesta de carne. La caza es la actividad clave. No era coger un baya de una ramita, era ya tener que cooperar, trazar planes, arriesgarse, preveer sucesos, crear armas, luego tratar las pieles, el fuego para cocinar...era una actividad muy exigente en todos los sentidos.

Es que negar esto es negar la historia

Que sean veganos y coman alfalfa y den la turra a sus 4 amigos imbéciles pero que no vengan a reinventar la historia.


----------



## vinavil (22 May 2022)

fede35 dijo:


> Esta mujer se contradice mucho, primero dice que puedes estar unos años sin problemas pero que al final los veras, despues dice que empezo a conocer ese mundo a los 15 y que a los 18 años ya tenia problemas en la columna.
> 
> Yo que he probado tanto por obligacion como por devocion todo tipo de "dietas" extremas y conozco otra gente que lo ha hecho igualmente puedo asegurar que los efectos que te pueda causar una dieta pueden tardar decenas de años en aparecer, las cosas no cambian de la noche a la mañana.
> 
> Es muy dificil que la dieta te afecte en algo por muy radical que sea y lo digo por propia experiencia.






Exvegana que dice que los veganos tienen problemas de salud por no comer proteína animal, a la vez que dice que los veganos hacen trampas.





Esta tía vende libros.


----------



## vinavil (22 May 2022)

luisgarciaredondo dijo:


> Porque claro, es lo mismo una vaca que un humano. Tú comes heno o paja como una vaca y no pasa nada.
> 
> Pero luego encima te atreves a llamar a la tipa en concreto "subnormal".










A mí no me mires. Yo como carne.


*"Principalmente en dos puntos. El primero es que vivimos en una sociedad que desde hace 10.000 años se ha sustentado, sobre todo, en la agricultura. Muy pocos están dispuestos a entender que la agricultura es la práctica más destructiva que el ser humano ha perpetrado."


"Como ya ha señalado anteriormente, culpa usted de los problemas de la alimentación mundial a nuestro sistema agrícola, en particular al cultivo de cereales, y ataca además a uno de los alimentos claves para veganos y vegetarianos: la soja."*



Subnormal perdida.


*




*


----------



## Chino Negro (22 May 2022)

Nuestro organismo no está diseñado para comer hierbas por eso somos ovíparos más carnívoros que otra cosa ya que nuestros antepasados eran carroñeros


----------



## AmericanSamoa (22 May 2022)

Hay que ser bastante subnormal profundo para creerse este tipo de historias que jamás tienen ningún tipo de evidencia.

Según Burbuja, yo tendría que llevar dieciseis años muerto. Foro de chiflados y, encima, rojos.


----------



## Rose_Seraphim (22 May 2022)

BIackadder dijo:


> Todos los vegetarianos que vuelven a comer carne dicen lo mismo, que se sienten capaces de tirar una pared a golpes.
> 
> Cuándo una raza esclaviza a otra una de las primeras cosas que hace es prohibirles la carne. Por algo será.



Así fue como destruyeron la India, un gran Imperio, el único lugar en toda Asia que evitó la conquista mongola: inventando el veganismo los dejaron débiles, tanto física, como mentalmente. Por eso ellos no tienen rasgos asiáticos, sino caucásicos. Y de ahí venimos los europeos y nuestras lenguas, cuya raíz está en el sánscrito. Por ello, las lenguas de Europa se llaman indo-europeas.



BIackadder dijo:


> Al que citas es más pesado que tener una vaca en brazos. La salud del hombre desde que llego la agricultura en el Neolítico no ha hecho más que degenerar, pero los de la secta vegana cuándo cogen la linde siguen andando eternamente, es tonteria tratar de razonar con ellos.
> 
> Lo que no me importaría menos si no fuese porque son los tontos útiles de otros para implantar su agenda.



No pueden razonar porque no comen carne. La inteligencia depende de la ingestión de carne, pescado, huevos y lácteos. Y también la potencia física.

Los asiáticos están tísicos perdidos y sólo crecen fuertes y sanos cuando comen comida europea. Adopta a un chino de bebé, dale comida española y medirá 180 cms y de dos ostias te tumba (ya lo he visto, por eso lo pongo de ejemplo).

Esa dieta es literalmente una SECTA ASIÁTICA creada para volver a los asiáticos raquíticos, débiles y sumisos, para que sus líderes (que se comen toda la carne que le prohíben al pueblo) puedan gobernar sin temor a revoluciones.

Los líderes europeos tienen el ojo mirando para China y la India 24/7 y no paran de exportar toda la mierda de allí: dieta destructora de la salud física y mental, esclavitud y obediencia, koronamoto, etc. Desean someternos de forma absoluta y tener todo lo bueno para ellos, igual que los líderes asiáticos.


----------



## Ibar (22 May 2022)

∞/∞ dijo:


> Si llamas "consumir carne" también a consumir diversos productos de origen animal, como huevos o lácteos, tienes bastante razón. Si excluyes, tal y como lo escribes, a los que ingerimos productos animales pero no carne, estás muy equivocado.



Si no consumes carne es porque tienes otros alimentos de origen animal al alcance y decides como individuo no consumirla, pero toda población (grupo de personas) ha comido carne independientemente del lugar en el que haya habitado.


----------



## Furymundo (22 May 2022)

yo no como carne de mamifero


----------



## Arthas98 (22 May 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Nuestros parientes cercanos los gorilas son estrictamente vegetarianos . No prueban la carne en su vida y mira qué músculos y que bien mueven sus articulaciones.
> Los humanos somos a los gorilas lo que un burro a un caballo : diferentes especies del mismo género.
> 
> Sin contar generaciones pasadas ....
> ...



Los que no comen animales por motivos religiosos suelen ser cagaplayas derroidos con un IQ inferior ya no a un europeo, al de sus propios vecinos. Es la muerte en vida


----------



## Karlos Smith (22 May 2022)

DOM + dijo:


> Siempre lo digo, hay que informarse antes de postear para no hacer el ridiculo.
> 
> Dices que los primates somos veganos porque tenemos mandibula inferior movil y los que comen carne solo fija. A bote pronto las mismas serpientes que desencajan sus mandíbulas para alimentarse ya te mostrarían que eso es falso pero vayamos a algo más próximo.
> 
> ...



Y el gorila que ha puesto de ejemplo tambien se zampa bichos.


----------



## BIackadder (22 May 2022)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> Y el gorila que ha puesto de ejemplo tambien se zampa bichos.



Recuerdo el caso de los gorilas de un zoo en el que los veterinarios se dieron cuenta de que sufrían falta de proteínas y al final resultó que era porque les daban los vegetales limpios y sin rastro de bichos, y de ahí el problema.

Solución? Darles suplementos proteicos que en la naturaleza no hubieran necesitado para nada.

No les recuerdan a alguien?


----------



## Chiruja (22 May 2022)

La mejor dieta es comer un poco de todo y un mucho de nada.


----------



## Karlos Smith (22 May 2022)

vinavil dijo:


> Más bien se ha pasado a la competencia a juzgar por las soplapolleces que suelta en esa entrevista.
> 
> Lo de la soja es para flipar, pues los principales consumidores de esa soja que critica son las vacas, los cerdos y los pollos que se come.
> Una subnormal.



Tu que eres una vaca o un pollo?


----------



## LÖMOCONPIMIENTOS (22 May 2022)

Creo que una dieta ovolacto vegetariana si puede ser saludable, pues el huevo y los lácteos van a dar la proteína animal necesaria. Pero el veganismo, lo siento no lo veo, ya he conocido a varios de mi entorno que hacen trampas alguna vez comiendo huevos y lacteos. Una amiga mía vegana militante, no tuvo huevos a pasar los embarazos haciendo dieta vegana por si los niños nacían con alguna historia.
Lo malo es que cuando sigues una ideología en la que tienes que hacer activismo de forma constante, entiendo que es difícil recular y admitir que algo no va bien cuando empiezas a tener problemas de salud, problemas que pueden tardar años en aparecer, pues hay reservas de vitaminas que el organismo tarda mucho en gastar si se dejan de consumir en la dieta y tardan en dar la cara.
Otra cosa que no entiendo del mundo vegano es la obsesión por semillas e historias raras de otros continentes, cuando en nuestra gastronomía hay platos que entran dentro de la etiqueta de veganos a punta pala y es algo que seguramente soportemos mejor por nuestro origen etnico que ponernos morados de soja.
Por cierto, la India tienen unas tasas de desnutrición muy altas, incluso peores que la mayoría de países del África Subsahariana y veo que muchos veganos y vegetarianos lo ponen de ejemplo constante.





Desnutrición en India CausasyTendencias nutricionales de varios grupos demográficos.


A pesar del aumento del 50% del PIB de la India desde 2013, [1] más de un tercio de los niños desnutridos del mundo viven en la India . Entre ellos, la mitad de los niños menores de tres años tienen bajo peso.




hmong.es





"*Una creencia cultural que puede conducir a la desnutrición es la religión. Entre estos se encuentra la influencia de las religiones, especialmente en la India se les restringe el consumo de carne. Además, otros indios son estrictamente veganos*, lo que significa que no consumen ningún tipo de producto animal, incluidos lácteos y huevos. Este es un problema grave cuando se consume una cantidad inadecuada de proteínas porque el 56% de los hogares indios pobres consumen cereales para consumir proteínas. Se observa que el tipo de proteína que contiene el cereal no es paralelo a las proteínas que contienen los productos animales (Gulati, 2012). "


----------



## LÖMOCONPIMIENTOS (22 May 2022)

∞/∞ dijo:


> En el norte de la India, donde es mayor la proporción de vegetarianos, la principal fuente de proteínas viene de las lentejas, consumidas diariamente, y del pan y del arroz.
> 
> La mayor causa del bajo peso infantil allí no está en la dieta, sino en la casi inexistente red de saneamiento, que provoca diarreas a menores con mucha facilidad.



Con las legumbres y cereales hay que tener cuidado con los antinutrientes. Las legumbres son buenas, pero bien cocinadas y varias veces por semana pero no todos los días.
Las redes de saneamiento y las aguas contaminadas son una de las principales cusas de enfermedades graves en la mayoría de países subdesarrollados.


----------



## sebososabroso (22 May 2022)

Estuve saliendo hace muchos años con una de la primeras veganas que conocí. El caso es que ya empezaban con esa superioridad moral que se gastan ahora, pero ni por asomo eran tan vomitivos, el caso es que cuando quedábamos a cenar siempre teníamos problemas por el tema de la elección del restaurante, luego por elegir el plato que no siempre se ajustaba, al final se pedía un triste hervido o algo parecido, luego siempre la puntilla de la crítica por mi menú con carne o lácteos. Para tener relaciones me pedía por favor que me lavara los dientes. Me acuerdo también de sus reglas muy dolorosas, lo tranquila que era y que siempre estaba cansada (no lo atribuí a eso del veganismo, pues en aquellos años me importaba todo una mierda y mas eso) Era muy melancólica, tenía muchos gases y cuando pasaba por el WC era un sopor inaguantable, que peste, me enseño o quemar papel de water antes de salir. Al final un cambio de residencia de ella forzó las cosas, aunque yo con ella estaba relativamente bien, no era de las que me calentaba la cabeza.
Luego conocí a una que era para ahorcar, de esas que te decían que comías cadáveres y que comer carne era un atentado para la pachamama, la muerte.


----------



## Sonico (22 May 2022)

Salchichonio dijo:


> Todo sonaba bien hasta que he leído que no es posible obtener grasas y proteínas de los vegetales



Quizás el colágeno es de lo poco que no puedes sacar a los vegetales.
El caldo de manitas de cerdo es asqueroso pero buenísimo para las ariticulaciones.


----------



## adal86 (22 May 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Nuestros parientes cercanos los gorilas son estrictamente vegetarianos . No prueban la carne en su vida y mira qué músculos y que bien mueven sus articulaciones.
> Los humanos somos a los gorilas lo que un burro a un caballo : diferentes especies del mismo género.
> 
> Sin contar generaciones pasadas ....
> ...



¿Tú eres tonto? Menuda comparación de mierda la de un gorila con un humano. "Mira qué músculos tienen y qué bien mueven las articulaciones, y eso a base de vegetales". A ver, ¿Y el cerebro? ¿El cerebro de un gorila también es como el de un humano? (Quizás al de algunos humanos sí...) Se supone que necesitamos la carne para disfrutar de las "funciones" especiales de nuestro cerebro.

Y qué cojones, la carne está buenísima, ese para mí es el factor más determinante, que el whisky también es algo dañino, pero como también me gusta, también lo consumo. No es buena idea vivir con privaciones, otra cosa es privarte de algo que no te gusta gran cosa


----------



## qbit (22 May 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Incluso los ricos tenían ese problema de conservación por eso usaban los condimentos : para tapar el olor a podrido en de un día para otro ya aparecía.



Que eso es mentira. Ya te respondí a eso y sigues con la trola. Si está podrido no se puede comer y no se puede enmascarar con nada, y es tóxico. Los condimentos se han usado siempre para ampliar la variedad de olores y sabores en la comida, no contra la podredumbre alimentaria. Y siempre ha habido métodos de conservación de los alimentos: Fermentación, salazón, ahumado.

Deja de repetir gilipolleces.


----------



## Alcazar (22 May 2022)

vinavil dijo:


> Exvegana que dice que los veganos tienen problemas de salud por no comer proteína animal, a la vez que dice que los veganos hacen trampas.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lo bueno de esta mujer es que fué una vegana berseker de esas que no se saltaba ni una regla. Que el 98% de los veganos se pegan atracones cuando sienten "cravings" de carne ni cotiza.

Yo seguía hace años un blog de ex-veganos americano y todos decían lo mismo, que cuando empezaban a sentirse muy débiles y lo expresaban en las redes sociales, les abrían privados gente que hasta tenían tiendas veganas o eran cheffs veganos y les aconsejaban comer carne o pescado discretamente de vez en cuando.

Luego hay otra mucha gente para la cual ser vegano es no masticar carne, pero que no hace ascos a productos con ingredientes animales si no se ven, como la hija de mi compañera de trabajo, "Vegana" que se lleva tappers de caldo de puchero de su madre para comer con arroz, fideos y garbanzos, cuando ese caldo se hace cociendo tocino, huesos y varios cortes de carne de pollo, vaca y cerdo, y tiene tal contenido de grasa y gelatina animal que cuando se mete en el frigorífico se cuaja como un flan.


----------



## Alcazar (22 May 2022)

fede35 dijo:


> Esta mujer se contradice mucho, primero dice que puedes estar unos años sin problemas pero que al final los veras, despues dice que empezo a conocer ese mundo a los 15 y que a los 18 años ya tenia problemas en la columna.
> 
> Yo que he probado tanto por obligacion como por devocion todo tipo de "dietas" extremas y conozco otra gente que lo ha hecho igualmente puedo asegurar que los efectos que te pueda causar una dieta pueden tardar decenas de años en aparecer, las cosas no cambian de la noche a la mañana.
> 
> Es muy dificil que la dieta te afecte en algo por muy radical que sea y lo digo por propia experiencia.



En el libro dice que le pillo el desarrollo en veganismo estricto, por lo que sus huesos y cartílagos son de alfeñique.


----------



## Alcazar (22 May 2022)

vinavil dijo:


> A mí no me mires. Yo como carne.
> 
> 
> *"Principalmente en dos puntos. El primero es que vivimos en una sociedad que desde hace 10.000 años se ha sustentado, sobre todo, en la agricultura. Muy pocos están dispuestos a entender que la agricultura es la práctica más destructiva que el ser humano ha perpetrado."
> ...



Los veganos utilizan la soja como fuente de proteinas, para ellos el tofu es su carne. Comen mucho.


----------



## Señor Ekis (22 May 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Nuestros parientes cercanos los gorilas son estrictamente vegetarianos . No prueban la carne en su vida y mira qué músculos y que bien mueven sus articulaciones.
> Los humanos somos a los gorilas lo que un burro a un caballo : diferentes especies del mismo género.
> 
> Sin contar generaciones pasadas ....
> ...



1º El gorila no es nuestro "pariente" más cercano. El animal más cercano evolutivamente al ser humano es el chimpancé y el bonobo.

2º Los chimpancés cazan y se alimentan de pequeños simios cuando tienen la oportunidad. Otros animales similares como el Babuino hace lo propio. Si muchos de ellos no se alimentan más frecuentemente de carne es porque no les es de fácil acceso, y debido a su menor inteligencia no tienen herramientas, son más limitadas y tienen estrategias más pobres de caza.

3º Uno de los principales puntos de inflexión en la evolución del ser humano fue el alimentarse de carne (y en general proteínas animales) con mayor frecuencia, esto permitió un mayor desarrollo cerebral que el de homínidos más primitivos.

4º Incluso aunque el chimpance, el bonobo y otros simios no fueran carnívoros esto no refutaría la naturaleza omnívora del ser humano. El León y el Tigre son los dos mayores felinos y presentan enormes diferencias; en estrategias de caza, estructuras sociales e interacción con sus semejantes, etc. Especies próximas pueden desarrollar comportamientos, estrategias e incluso dietas predilectas muy diversas. Ahí tiene el caso de los chimpancés y bonobos. Hace unos miles de años todos los seres humanos tenían intolerancia a la lactosa y míranos ahora. Las exigencias del entorno y la evolución pueden cambiar enormemente a una especie en periodos filogenéticos muy breves.

5º El ser humano ni es carnívoro ni es herbívoro, es omnívoro. En general guárdate los binarismos en un debate serio y complejo, no denotan nada bueno.


----------



## Kbkubito (22 May 2022)

Alcazar dijo:


> Hola @ATARAXIO y @Sunwukung , mirad a donde lleva vuestra maravillosa dieta vegana:



Ahora solo hace falta que se de cuenta de que es una zorra sin escrúpulos.


----------



## Sergey Vodka (22 May 2022)

Garzón with his comunist ass on fire ...


----------



## ATARAXIO (23 May 2022)

Señor Ekis dijo:


> 1º El gorila no es nuestro "pariente" más cercano. El animal más cercano evolutivamente al ser humano es el chimpancé y el bonobo.
> 
> 2º Los chimpancés cazan y se alimentan de pequeños simios cuando tienen la oportunidad. Otros animales similares como el Babuino hace lo propio. Si muchos de ellos no se alimentan más frecuentemente de carne es porque no les es de fácil acceso, y debido a su menor inteligencia no tienen herramientas, son más limitadas y tienen estrategias más pobres de caza.
> 
> ...




nuestro pariente más cercano es el neandertal y se ha extinguido. 

Ahí siguen los gorilas comiendo sus hojas y sus hierbas .


----------



## SaRmY (23 May 2022)

Salchichonio dijo:


> Todo sonaba bien hasta que he leído que no es posible obtener grasas y proteínas de los vegetales



El problema es que esas grasas y proteínas vegetales no generan colesterol y con niveles bajos de colesterol en tu cuerpo se producen desórdenes metabólicos. Pero el gran problema de los veganos es el déficit de vitamina D y B12 que padecen.


----------



## ATARAXIO (23 May 2022)

qbit dijo:


> Que eso es mentira. Ya te respondí a eso y sigues con la trola. Si está podrido no se puede comer y no se puede enmascarar con nada, y es tóxico. Los condimentos se han usado siempre para ampliar la variedad de olores y sabores en la comida, no contra la podredumbre alimentaria. Y siempre ha habido métodos de conservación de los alimentos: Fermentación, salazón, ahumado.
> 
> Deja de repetir gilipolleces.



ampliar olores ? JAJAJAJAAJAJA 

Querrás decir tapar olores. Si la carne fuese nuestra alimentación básica no haría falta cocinarla y la devoraríamos cruda como hacemos con la fruta. 

Si bien es cierto que animales como el OSO PANDA siendo un carnívoro evolucionó para comer bambú ( y por eso está en peligro de extinción ) son casos extraordinarios en la evolución . No es lo que ha sucedido con el ser humano cuyo sistema digestivo sigue siendo muy parecido que el de un chimpancé. 

Los humanos no somos carnívoros. El antropocentrismo cartesiano obnubila vuestra mente . 
En tal caso somos carroñeros . Los carnívoros comen la carne viva de la presa recién asesinada . 
los carroñeros aprovechan sobras putrefactas que dejaron los carnívoros . 

El jamón es la nalga de un cerdo momificada 

Recuerden que los humanos fuman y los pulmones no han evolucionado para respirar humo con droga aunque no te mueras al instante.
se pinchan droga en las venas aunque las venas no hayan evolucionado para ser inyectadas con droga
esnifan cocaína y la nariz no ha evolucionado para absorber sustancias dopantes 
usan la boca y el ano para drogarse con el sexo y es la parte de entrada y final del tracto digestivo ...


----------



## qbit (23 May 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> ampliar olores ? JAJAJAJAAJAJA
> 
> Querrás decir tapar olores. Si la carne fuese nuestra alimentación básica no haría falta cocinarla y la devoraríamos cruda como hacemos con la fruta.
> 
> ...



No entro en si el animal humano es carnívoro, omnívoro u herbívoro. Repito:

Si está podrido no se puede comer y no se puede enmascarar con nada, y es tóxico. Los condimentos se han usado siempre para ampliar la variedad de olores y sabores en la comida, no contra la podredumbre alimentaria. Y siempre ha habido métodos de conservación de los alimentos: Fermentación, salazón, ahumado.

Deja de repetir gilipolleces.


----------



## ATARAXIO (23 May 2022)

adal86 dijo:


> ¿Tú eres tonto? Menuda comparación de mierda la de un gorila con un humano. "Mira qué músculos tienen y qué bien mueven las articulaciones, y eso a base de vegetales". A ver, ¿Y el cerebro? ¿El cerebro de un gorila también es como el de un humano? (Quizás al de algunos humanos sí...) Se supone que necesitamos la carne para disfrutar de las "funciones" especiales de nuestro cerebro.
> 
> Y qué cojones, la carne está buenísima, ese para mí es el factor más determinante, que el whisky también es algo dañino, pero como también me gusta, también lo consumo. No es buena idea vivir con privaciones, otra cosa es privarte de algo que no te gusta gran cosa



Lógicamente tú tienes un problema con tu bioquímica. 

Necesitas constantemente estar dopándote para no entrar en un estado de desesperación que sería tu estado basal.

Lo que sucede a un gordo o a un fumador es que el tiempo que pasa entre comer o fumar es el máximo que ha soportado antes de empezar a entrar en crisis. 

Este tipo de mentes se construyen en la infancia cuando los padres les dan el chupete a los niños constantemente o los premian con caramelos o comida para que se callen . 
Tiene difícil curación porque es una forma de ser.


----------



## ATARAXIO (23 May 2022)

Sólo hay que ver con que naturalidad se ha normalizado que a partir de los cuarenta todos los españolas y españoles sean unos obesos para darse cuenta que algo raro pasa en este país. 

Gordas de 100 kilos que no se ven en el espejo y creen que la ropa ha encogido.


----------



## ATARAXIO (23 May 2022)

Arthas98 dijo:


> Los que no comen animales por motivos religiosos suelen ser cagaplayas derroidos con un IQ inferior ya no a un europeo, al de sus propios vecinos. Es la muerte en vida



qué sabrás tú . 

*Sutra 7: Sin duda necio*

"*El necio que reconoce serlo es muy sabio. El necio que se cree un sabio es sin duda un necio*". (Budha).

Al necio sólo le interesa una cosa: su ego. A menos que tengas algo que puedas llevarte más allá de la muerte, no tienes nada en absoluto; tus manos están vacías.

_Reflexiona sobre ello: _*¿qué piensas sobre ti mismo?
*
_Te va a resultar doloroso ver tu necedad. Es fácil ver la estupidez de los demás, de hecho, todo el mundo sabe que los demás son _*necios*_, pero ver tu propia estupidez es un gran paso hacia la _*sabiduría*_. Ver tu propia necedad ya es una transformación para tu ser, para tu consciencia.

Un ejemplo de humildad nos lo da Sócrates con su frase “Solo sé que no se nada”_

*SE HUMILDE
SE CONSCIENTE DE TU PROPIA IGNORANCIA*


----------



## ATARAXIO (23 May 2022)

dejen una pechuga de pollo sin guardar en la nevera 24 horas y luego huelan


----------



## Arthas98 (23 May 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> qué sabrás tú .
> 
> *Sutra 7: Sin duda necio*
> 
> ...



Sí sólo hay que verte a ti que te faltan un par de jugadores en la cancha


----------



## Señor Ekis (23 May 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> nuestro pariente más cercano es el neandertal y se ha extinguido.
> 
> Ahí siguen los gorilas comiendo sus hojas y sus hierbas .



Se sobreentiende que hablábamos de parientes vivos fuera del genero homo. O eso o tienes tal cacao mental que te contradices a ti mismo, porque antes dijiste que era el gorila.
El neandertal de hecho es parte de nuestro acervo genético más que un pariente. Todo ser humano, salvo los subsaharianos, están hibridados con el neandertal y tienen un cierto porcentaje de el en su genética.

El resto de puntos directamente los obvias. Es mucho más digno reconocer un error (que todos somos humanos y falibles) que seguir erre que erre y huir hacia delante.


----------



## EGO (23 May 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> qué sabrás tú .
> 
> *Sutra 7: Sin duda necio*
> 
> ...



Buda comia carne y murio por comer un plato de carne de cerdo (Sukaramaddava, "cerdo suave") en mal estado que le preparo Chunda el herrero,uno de sus mas fieles discipulos.

Para Buda no habia ningun problema en comer carne siempre que se respetaran estas 3 normas:

*Que tu no sacrifiques el animal

Que no veas como lo sacrifican

Que el animal no sea sacrificado especificamente para ti.*


----------



## ATARAXIO (23 May 2022)

Arthas98 dijo:


> Sí sólo hay que verte a ti que te faltan un par de jugadores en la cancha



sospecha cuando de 8 mil millones de personas que hay en el mundo ....
tú te crees por encima de la media y sin saber nada de como se vive en otras partes. 

Entiende que muchas personas se pasan su vida estudiando materias que no sabes ni qué existen. 
precisamente esa ignorancia en la que vives te hace necio y soberbio .

Aunque tú te creas que vives mejor que muchas personas - es debido a las circunstancias tecnológicas y económicas del lugar que nos ha tocado por suerte nacer. También vive bien el gato de una solterona. Si tu hubiese nacido en un país pobre sin duda serías el más pobre entre los pobres.


----------



## ATARAXIO (23 May 2022)

Señor Ekis dijo:


> Se sobreentiende que hablábamos de parientes vivos fuera del genero homo. O eso o tienes tal cacao mental que te contradices a ti mismo, porque antes dijiste que era el gorila.
> El neandertal de hecho es parte de nuestro acervo genético más que un pariente. Todo ser humano, salvo los subsaharianos, están hibridados con el neandertal y tienen un cierto porcentaje de el en su genética.
> 
> El resto de puntos directamente los obvias. Es mucho más digno reconocer un error (que todos somos humanos y falibles) que seguir erre que erre y huir hacia delante.



La evolución no es algo lineal . si se han extinguido todas las especies de humanos que han existido y sin embargo siguen vivos los monos que en teoría son especies inferiores .... lógicamente algo ha fallado. 


Por ejemplo hay 34 especies de delfines . Ninguna ha reemplazado a las otras. Que una máquina de sobrevivir que somos los seres vivos cambien no significa que tengan que desaparecer otras formas de vida .

Ahí están nuestros antepasados los reptiles y los anfibios. Incluso siguen vivos nuestros antepasados los peces y las anémonas sin haber cambiado desde hace millones de años.


----------



## DDT (23 May 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> ampliar olores ? JAJAJAJAAJAJA
> 
> Querrás decir tapar olores. Si la carne fuese nuestra alimentación básica no haría falta cocinarla y la devoraríamos cruda como hacemos con la fruta.
> 
> ...



La carne se cocina, OK. 
Pues prueba a comerte los cereales y las legumbres sin cocinarlos y verás lo que es bueno.


----------



## sifilus (23 May 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> dejen una pechuga de pollo sin guardar en la nevera 24 horas y luego huelan



Deja un chocho/huevos sin lavar una semana y me cuentas como huele y bien que luego os los coméis eh perros este tío aún se debe pensar que vive en la prehistoria el notas sin neveras ni na hahahaha loco que hemos avanzado y si seguimos aquí por algo será y no creo que por comer sólo verduritas


----------



## Señor Ekis (23 May 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> La evolución no es algo lineal . si se han extinguido todas las especies de humanos que han existido y sin embargo siguen vivos los monos que en teoría son especies inferiores .... lógicamente algo ha fallado.
> 
> 
> Por ejemplo hay 34 especies de delfines . Ninguna ha reemplazado a las otras. Que una máquina de sobrevivir que somos los seres vivos cambien no significa que tengan que desaparecer otras formas de vida .
> ...



"-¿Donde vas?
-Manzanas traigo."

Pareces un bot.


----------



## ATARAXIO (23 May 2022)

sifilus dijo:


> Deja un chocho/huevos sin lavar una semana y me cuentas como huele y bien que luego os los coméis eh perros este tío aún se debe pensar que vive en la prehistoria el notas sin neveras ni na hahahaha loco que hemos avanzado y si seguimos aquí por algo será y no creo que por comer sólo verduritas



Tú eres el típico ejemplo de trastornado que vive en su pequeño mundo. 

¿ cuántos hijos tienes tú ? ¿ podrías sobrevivir en un país en el que no te diesen todo servido ? 

Pues que sepas que la inmensa mayoría de los 8 mil millones de habitantes actuales ( sin contar generaciones pasadas ) ni tienen nevera y sí son capaces de mantener familias de 6 hijos mientras tú no puedes ni mantener a un gato.


----------



## Evolucionista (23 May 2022)

DOM + dijo:


> "Feminista y ecologista vinculada a diferentes movimientos de izquierda"
> 
> Y vegana
> 
> Pack completo de la subnormalidad. Poco le ha pasado



Seguramente también roja y antirracista follamoronegrospanchitoides.


----------



## adal86 (23 May 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Lógicamente tú tienes un problema con tu bioquímica.
> 
> Necesitas constantemente estar dopándote para no entrar en un estado de desesperación que sería tu estado basal.
> 
> ...



Bueno, es una forma alternativa y bastante enrevesada de ver las cosas. Yo prefiero decir que simplemente hay cosas que me agradan, en este caso la carne o el whisky, y no veo ningún motivo para prescindir de ellas. Otra gente sí lo verá, e incluso verá en ello un asunto de vida o muerte para la salvación del planeta. Cada loco con su tema. Me voy a dormir, para terminar la digestión del chuletón de novillo que me mandé entre pecho y espalda esta noche.


----------



## ATARAXIO (23 May 2022)

adal86 dijo:


> Bueno, es una forma alternativa y bastante enrevesada de ver las cosas. Yo prefiero decir que simplemente hay cosas que me agradan, en este caso la carne o el whisky, y no veo ningún motivo para prescindir de ellas. Otra gente sí lo verá, e incluso verá en ello un asunto de vida o muerte para la salvación del planeta. Cada loco con su tema. Me voy a dormir, para terminar la digestión del chuletón de novillo que me mandé entre pecho y espalda esta noche.



el problema de los " fumadores " o cualquier otro vicioso ...

empieza cuando le falta el vicio.


----------



## DCLXVI (23 May 2022)

Arthas98 dijo:


> Los que no comen animales por motivos religiosos suelen ser cagaplayas derroidos con un IQ inferior ya no a un europeo, al de sus propios vecinos. Es la muerte en vida



Con independencia del debate alimenticio, la verdad es que eres un faltón de mucho cuidado a la hora de menospreciar a los demás. Te bloqueo para conservar algo de higiene mental cuando lea futuros hilos de este foro, limpiasables hedonista al servicio del poder establecido.


----------



## sifilus (23 May 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Tú eres el típico ejemplo de trastornado que vive en su pequeño mundo.
> 
> ¿ cuántos hijos tienes tú ? ¿ podrías sobrevivir en un país en el que no te diesen todo servido ?
> 
> Pues que sepas que la inmensa mayoría de los 8 mil millones de habitantes actuales ( sin contar generaciones pasadas ) ni tienen nevera y sí son capaces de mantener familias de 6 hijos mientras tú no puedes ni mantener a un gato.



Servido de que cara nabo? Yo me levanto todos los días pa buscarme la comida o a ti te cae del cielo?, no es mi problema que no entiendas que en la sociedad actual ya no vivimos en chabolos ni salimos a cazar es lo que tienen los avances esos que a ti parece que te dan miedo(al menos en primer mundo), pero oye tú vives en africa ya que defiendes que esa es la “verdadera naturaleza” del hombre?? O lo dices calentito desde casa?? Jajajajja en fin Que viene a decirme que hay que vivir en la inmundicia mientras vives aprovechándote de todos los avances tecnológicos, de locos lo tuyo anda tira a la India a comer hierbajos a ver cuanto aguantas y si vives muchos más años que un occidental medio, 

normal que tengan más hijos ahora di cuantos de ellos llegan a la edad adulta, los tienen como medio de supervivencia, a más hijos más probabilidad de que alguno quede vivo para limpiarle el culo si es que llegan a viejos por no hablar que la mayoría de países que nombras están sustentándoos en occidente, habría que ver cómo estarían sin ningún tipo de contacto de los malos come animales hahahha

si tu mejor referencia son esos países ya dejas bastante claro el nivel que gastas prefiero seguir comiendo carne que acabar siendo un somalí pero oye si tú lo quieres ya tardas en ir a disfrutarlo en vez de estar haciendo el parguelon por el foro

por desgracia mantengo bastante retrasados con mis impuestos pero oye es otro avance de la sociedad y supongo que gracias a ello tú puedes seguir dando la turra en el foro


----------



## ATARAXIO (23 May 2022)

sifilus dijo:


> Servido de que cara nabo? Yo me levanto todos los días pa buscarme la comida o a ti te cae del cielo?, no es mi problema que no entiendas que en la sociedad actual ya no vivimos en chabolos ni salimos a cazar es lo que tienen los avances esos que a ti parece que te dan miedo(al menos en primer mundo), pero oye tú vives en africa ya que defiendes que esa es la “verdadera naturaleza” del hombre?? O lo dices calentito desde casa?? Jajajajja en fin Que viene a decirme que hay que vivir en la inmundicia mientras vives aprovechándote de todos los avances tecnológicos, de locos lo tuyo anda tira a la India a comer hierbajos a ver cuanto aguantas y si vives muchos más años que un occidental medio,
> 
> normal que tengan más hijos ahora di cuantos de ellos llegan a la edad adulta, los tienen como medio de supervivencia, a más hijos más probabilidad de que alguno quede vivo para limpiarle el culo si es que llegan a viejos por no hablar que la mayoría de países que nombras están sustentándoos en occidente, habría que ver cómo estarían sin ningún tipo de contacto de los malos come animales hahahha
> 
> ...



Etiopía y Nigeria tenían menos habitantes que España cuando murió Franco en 1975 ...
ahora son más de 350 millones y comen todos los días.

Apuesto que ninguno se cambiaría por tí.


----------



## sifilus (23 May 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Etiopía y Nigeria tenían menos habitantes que España cuando murió Franco en 1975 ...
> ahora son más de 350 millones y comen todos los días.
> 
> Apuesto que ninguno se cambiaría por tí.



Y se matan por pillar un barco y venir a occidente que cosas hahahahha el sueño de cualquiera vaya, nacer en un país para jugarte la vida intentando salir de la inmundicia,

pd comer y estar nutrido no es lo mismo y como ejemplo puedes poner simplemente “niño somalí” en google y verlo por ti mismo supongo que eso es lo que quieres pa tus hijos no? Anda tira a vivir a Etiopía y nos cuentas que tal tontorron





El sueño de cualquiera ver a sus hijos así, no veas el colgao


----------



## Josant2022 (23 May 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> los carnívoros no tienen mandíbula inferior móvil como los humanos que la usamos para triturar los vegetales.
> Los carnívoros como los perros o los cocodrilos simplemente despedazan y tragan.
> 
> Los humanos tenemos mejillas para contener el bolo alimenticio vegetariano mientras lo vamos triturando con las muelas
> ...



Un inciso. Los perros no son carnívoros. Yo al menos los veo hincharse a menudo con frutas y pan.


----------



## HM11 (23 May 2022)

El humano evoluciono cómo ccarnívoro, es como pedirle a una vaca que coma carne


----------



## Pagaaloslistoscontudinero (23 May 2022)

Sobre los 40 años leí una serie de libros sobre la crianza y el maltrato de los animales de granja y dejé de comer carne, no totalmente, pero sí apenas comía. Dure unos cuantos meses o años, no recuerdo empeorar, pero luego volví a niveles más normales. Procuro comer de todo y variado, pero carne no como en exceso, no lo veo necesario.
Lo que si como ahora es kosher, no con certificado kosher, pero sí como dice la Biblia, y he tenido que renunciar a muchos alimentos que siempre he comido, no es fácil.


----------



## ATARAXIO (23 May 2022)

sifilus dijo:


> Y se matan por pillar un barco y venir a occidente que cosas hahahahha el sueño de cualquiera vaya, nacer en un país para jugarte la vida intentando salir de la inmundicia,
> 
> pd comer y estar nutrido no es lo mismo y como ejemplo puedes poner simplemente “niño somalí” en google y verlo por ti mismo supongo que eso es lo que quieres pa tus hijos no? Anda tira a vivir a Etiopía y nos cuentas que tal tontorron
> 
> ...




Puedes encontrar imágenes mucho peores que esas en occidente. De hecho los hospitales están abarrotados de personas en penosas circunstancias pero que tapan de la vista . 

son imágenes de los campos de refugiados de los países en guerra. Guerras provocadas por intereses comerciales sobre todo occidentales. 






Drogadictos-zombis llenan las calles de Filadelfia y Los Ángeles. videos y artículos


A diferencia de la pobreza estructural que se ve en algunos barrios de la India, lo que se ve en Estados Unidos , es la consecuencia de la degeneración social y el abuso de las drogas. VIDEO: Desgarradora pobreza y miles de vagabundos en el corazón de Los Ángeles Calles repletas de precarios...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## ATARAXIO (23 May 2022)

Josant2022 dijo:


> Un inciso. Los perros no son carnívoros. Yo al menos los veo hincharse a menudo con frutas y pan.



Es cierto. 

De hecho precisamente porque no había ni carne para las personas ...

sólo sobrevivieron aquellos perros que podían sobrevivir comiendo pan y verduras . 

Un proceso inverso ha ocurrido en los esquimales con la carne y en los blancos con la leche .

Somos descendientes de supervivientes de hambrunas que podían digerir leche de cabra cuando no había otra cosa.
La cabra comía la hierba indigerible y la transformaba en leche.

Aquellos blancos que la leche le provocaba graves problemas intestinales y estaban siempre débiles y descompuestos pues no tenían hijos o no llegaban a la edad adulta .


----------



## ashe (23 May 2022)

Lo curioso es que el rollo vegano empezó a meterse via budismo y demás que pegó fuerte en hollywood en los 80, luego fueron un poco mas hacia alante recordandome hace poco una parte de la película del rey león... véase el mejor ejemplo en el min 1:52 a que recuerda... 



Rose_Seraphim dijo:


> Así fue como destruyeron la India, un gran Imperio, el único lugar en toda Asia que evitó la conquista Mongola: inventando el veganismo los dejaron débiles, tanto física, como mentalmente. Por eso ellos no tienen rasgos asiáticos, sino caucásicos. Y de ahí venimos los europeos y nuestras lenguas, cuya raíz está en el sánscrito. Por ello, las lenguas de Europa se llaman indo-europeas.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Curiosamente lo hacen las sociedades mas "avanzadas" eso, las que debemos el sur mirar como ejemplo... y descarto a Francia del sur por ser otro de los tumores del mundo...


----------



## Sunwukung (23 May 2022)

Alcazar dijo:


> Hola @ATARAXIO y @Sunwukung , mirad a donde lleva vuestra maravillosa dieta vegana:



Cualquiera puede decir cualquier cosa en internet, este cuenta una película ridícula sin base química ninguna, todos los casos de gurus paleo han resultado un timo y unos mentirosos, como la lierre Keith, la mayoría personas con problemas mentales y alimentarios.

Yo me cure de un estado caquexico límite con una siete crudovegana muy baja en grasas, así que aplicó el ladran sancho, luego cabalgamos.

Ale, a carroñear, mongolo.


----------



## Sunwukung (23 May 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Es cierto.
> 
> De hecho precisamente porque no había ni carne para las personas ...
> 
> ...



Ni puta idea, los esquimales siempre ha estado jodidos de salud y han tenido poca longevidad, como muestran los análisis de momias de hace quinientos años, porque su ligera adaptación a un mayor consumo de carne siendo primates es de tipo epigenetica, siguen siendo primates y por eso son el grupo humano de Canadá con mayor incidencia de infartos aún comiendo menos carne que sus antepasados que vivían incluso menos y peor.

Idem con la leche, adaptación parcial en ciertos grupos humanos y resulta que son los grupos con mayor incidencia de osteoporosis, siendo los grupos que no consumen leche después de la lactancia los que menos incidencia presentan.


----------



## Sunwukung (23 May 2022)

Lierre Keith nunca fue vegana, siempre comió huevos, esto ha quedado sobradamente demostrada, no salís del mismo ejemplo porque no hay más, la realidad es la que es, que la mayoría de los gurus carnívoros mueren pronto, ya puse un vídeo con la evidencia, mientras que entre los defensores de dietas vegetarianas viven a menudo 80 a 100 años.


----------



## Sunwukung (23 May 2022)

Alcazar dijo:


> Siempre te olvidas, casualmente, de los chimancés, especie carnívora y cazadora que está entre los gorilas y nosotros y con la cual compartimos un ancestro común.



Los chimpancés carnívoros, este es el nivel de los magufos paleo.


----------



## F.Alonso21 (23 May 2022)

No se podia saber jojjojojoj

El otro dia en un documental dijeron que si evolucionamos fue gracias a COMER CARNE.

Nos dio los nutrientes necesarios para alimentar nuestro cerebro, sin tener que andar rumiando vegetales todo el dia y con el riesgo de que no se movian de la zona x y si esa zona perdia alimentos DEP.

El invento del fuego aun mejoro los nutrientes y proteinas al calentarla, el ser humano disponia de mas TIEMPO para INVENTAR Y EVOLUCIONAR.

Uno de esos de la 2, descubriendo los origenes del ser humano y la evolucion, repartieron zascas para los vegetarianos que fueron hostias celestiales.





ATARAXIO dijo:


> qué parte no entenderán algunos que todas las especies de humanos que han existido se han extinguido.
> 
> ¿ Será que no les ha funcionado su método de caza ?
> 
> ...




Error, la carne nos dio energia para movernos a otros territorios, pero sobre todo con menor GASTO energetico para recolectar ese alimento, teniamos fuentes concentradas de mas ENERGIA que alimentaba ademas a NUESTRO CEREBRO.

El ser humano empezo a evolucionar a niveles brutales gracias a la caza de animales, ya que cuadno comian solo vegetales sus organismos empleaban mucha energia en la busqueda-recogida-masticacion e incluso SU ESTOMAGO las pasaba putas.
Su cerebro tenia mas ENERGIA DISPONIBLE, sus estomagos lograban menos energia consumida y menos tiempo para mayor aporte.
Con el fuego lograron MEJORAR AUN MAS las propiedades de los mismos.
No solo fuerza, mejor salud frente a enfermedades, sino que encima MAS INTELIGENTES.

En un documental muy cientifico sobre la evolucion del homosapiens , no se si se llamaba el primer humano.

Obviamente hasta que no se asentaron con agricultura y ganaderia , (la caza era peligrosa y suponia consumir tambien energia el desplazarse), no empezaron a hilar fino fino.

Si las elites no quieren que comas carne, piensa que es por debilitarnos y para que seamos mas estupidos.

De la peste moria mucha gente en Europa porque fueron tiempos de hambruna y la patata salvó a millones de personas de morir incluso.

No se vosotros pero cuando he estado malo y he comido bien se me ha pasado bien lo que tuviera, cuando no podias comer era cuando entrabas en bucle de enfermo real.

Siempre hacer lo contrario a lo que promueven las elites, ahora bien si crees o alguien o algunos creen que prefieren pescado+ otros alimentos pero sn dejar de lado huevos y leche, no digo nada, cada uno que haga lo que quiera.
Ellos quieren ademas introducir su carne sintetica (a saber si la meten MRNA y propiedades a la baja para que no tengas proteinas) y ya estaban metiendo fakeburguers de otras cosas (si las hay hasta de verdura,pero creo que la que yo comia tenia pollo jaja, por eso no sabia mal).

PD yo soy delgado y como carne a diario, la gente obesa no hace deporte, debe no esforzarse en sus curros o debe comer grasas saturadas y mierdas de esas .


----------



## TERROR_BLANCO_88 (23 May 2022)

∞/∞ dijo:


> Esta señora, ex vegana radical, se contradice notoriamente en unas cuantas ocasiones, dejando a las claras que la nutrición es un tema en el que está muy, muy perdida.
> 
> Si bien es cierto que una dieta vegana estricta es claramente desaconsejable, esta charlatana nos viene a decir que la agricultura ha sido una catástrofe para la humanidad aunque, hasta ahora, siempre se nos haya mostrado como uno de los grandes éxitos tecnológicos del hombre, el éxito que conlleva el poder alimentar a masas gracias a ella y que permitió el nacimiento de las diversas civilizaciones.
> 
> ...



recordando nuestra memoria genetica, 
¿ Que quiero decir con esto?
Intententar alimentarse de todo aquello que corre, nada y vuela.
No estamos diseñados para asimilar mierdas procesadas.
Equilibrio , preservacion, raza, tierra.


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (23 May 2022)

MAUSER dijo:


> *Yo tengo un amigo vegano talibán,. Antes era fisiculturista y mi monitor, allá en los 80, era una mole de músculos... De pronto se volvió hipy y vegano. Se quedó hecho una mierda, se le cayeron los dientes y tiene el hígado y los riñones hechos polvo...* El poco pelo que le queda es pelusilla. Que no os engañen con el veganismo. Yo no he dejado de comer carne y pescado a diario... 56 años todos los dientes y salud de hierro.





Ahí están los miles y miles de vegetarianos estrictos para contradecir tu relato.


Puede que a casi todos nos gusten las carnes o el pescado o el marisco, pero que sean realmente necesarios ya es otro asunto.

Ahí están otros mamíferos como un toro o un caballo que son capaces de obtener de la simple hierba todo lo necesario para construir y mantener un físico funcional de 500 Kg.


----------



## Alew (23 May 2022)

BIackadder dijo:


> Cuándo una raza esclaviza a otra una de las primeras cosas que hace es prohibirles la carne. Por algo será.



Es un bien preciado pero tú insinúas que hay otra motivación. Tienes algún artículo al respecto?


----------



## urbi et orbi (23 May 2022)

@ATARAXIO es vegano?
vaya no me lo esperaba
comer carne de calidad es la salud
los humanos somos omnívoros


----------



## El gostoso (23 May 2022)

La carne es vida








Veganos, vegetarianos y demás purria, a ver cómo os follais a estas JEMBRAS, sin haber comido carne antes


----------



## GatoAzul (23 May 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Es algo muy circunstancial. Su base de alimentación es vegetariana.
> 
> Si bien es cierto que entre las diferentes especies de primates algunos pueden digerir algo de carne... en su inmensa mayoría son vegetarianos hasta el caso extremo de los geladas que comen únicamente hierba . y no se les ve enfermos !
> 
> ...



Somos como los cerdos (larazon.es)


----------



## Barruno (23 May 2022)

BIackadder dijo:


> Todos los vegetarianos que vuelven a comer carne dicen lo mismo, que se sienten capaces de tirar una pared a golpes.
> 
> Cuándo una raza esclaviza a otra una de las primeras cosas que hace es prohibirles la carne. Por algo será.



Solamemte por el hecho de que las elites nos meten con calzador que no comamos carne y nos entreguemos al vegetarianismo mientras los invasores tienen en la cúspide la carne, debería hacernos pensar que estamos en una guerra y que la dieta es un arma más con la que nos atacan.
Y todos esos que entre nosotros tambien la promocionan, deberían mas adelante ser depurados y reeducados dado que degradan nuestro entorno y crean tendencias degenerativas de nuestra sociedad en contubernio, consciente o no (es indiferente) con el enemigo.


----------



## Sunwukung (23 May 2022)

F.Alonso21 dijo:


> No se podia saber jojjojojoj
> 
> El otro dia en un documental dijeron que si evolucionamos fue gracias a COMER CARNE.
> 
> ...



Vaya panda de subnornaladas todas juntas.

Que la carne dió más energía, pero si el ser humano no fue un cazador eficiente hasta hace unas decenas de miles de alos después de la existencia del homo sapiens sapiens, y antes todas las especies del género homo fueron carroñeras en el mejor de los casos.

Y aún así, la caza es una fuente impredecible de alimento, que se estropea rápidamente en la mayor parte de los ecosistemas y por eso la mayor parte de los pueblos siempre han Sido recolectores antes que cazadores.

Y carecemos de toda especialización anatómica o fisiológica específica para el consumo de grandes cantidades de carne, al contrario que un león, y que de seguro tendríamos si nuestra evolución hubiera estado acompañada de tal dieta.

Dichas especializaciones no las tienen ni los esquimales.


----------



## Sunwukung (23 May 2022)

Barruno dijo:


> Solamemte por el hecho de que las elites nos meten con calzador que no comamos carne y nos entreguemos al vegetarianismo mientras los invasores tienen en la cúspide la carne, debería hacernos pensar que estamos en una guerra y que la dieta es un arma más con la que nos atacan.
> Y todos esos que entre nosotros tambien la promocionan, deberían mas adelante ser depurados y reeducados dado que degradan nuestro entorno y crean tendencias degenerativas de nuestra sociedad en contubernio, consciente o no (es indiferente) con el enemigo.



Las élites llevan metiendo carne, lácteos y huevos por los ojos más de setenta años y la tímida propaganda que comentas lleva un puto año.

OS la meten doblada y ni os enterais.


----------



## El gostoso (23 May 2022)

Sunwukung dijo:


> Vaya panda de subnornaladas todas juntas.
> 
> Que la carne dió más energía, pero si el ser humano no fue un cazador eficiente hasta hace unas decenas de miles de alos después de la existencia del homo sapiens sapiens, y antes todas las especies del género homo fueron carroñeras en el mejor de los casos.
> 
> ...



Que esquimales, tarao?

Vaya tela, tu.


----------



## pasapiseroverde (23 May 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> qué parte no entenderán algunos que todas las especies de humanos que han existido se han extinguido.
> 
> ¿ Será que no les ha funcionado su método de caza ?
> 
> ...



Anda, subnormal, ve a un espejo, abre la boca, mirate los dientes y cuando descubras que tienes caninos y molares con crestas para desgarrar haznos un favor y vete a tomar por culo.


----------



## El gostoso (23 May 2022)

pasapiseroverde dijo:


> Anda, subnormal, ve a un espejo, abre la boca, mirate los dientes y cuando descubras que tienes caninos y molares con crestas para desgarrar haznos un favor y vete a tomar por culo.



El tonto de Atari está rabioso porque no folla, no se reproduce y para colmo, su tío no le da ni un leuro en herencia.

Gran tipo ese viejales riéndose de un sufnormal como el


----------



## Sunwukung (23 May 2022)

El gostoso dijo:


> Que esquimales, tarao?
> 
> Vaya tela, tu.



Subnormal, no sabes quiénes son los esquimales.

Panda de tarados ignorantes que se sienten señoritos porque comen carnuza.


----------



## Sunwukung (23 May 2022)

pasapiseroverde dijo:


> Anda, subnormal, ve a un espejo, abre la boca, mirate los dientes y cuando descubras que tienes caninos y molares con crestas para desgarrar haznos un favor y vete a tomar por culo.



Pero que caninos imbécil, acaso los gorilas no tiene unos caninos mucho más grandes y no andan cazando. Y los molares, acaso has visto un carnívoros con molares, sois ciegos o solo oligofrenicos.


----------



## lascanteras723 (23 May 2022)

Señor Ekis dijo:


> 1º El gorila no es nuestro "pariente" más cercano. El animal más cercano evolutivamente al ser humano es el chimpancé y el bonobo.
> 
> 2º Los chimpancés cazan y se alimentan de pequeños simios cuando tienen la oportunidad. Otros animales similares como el Babuino hace lo propio. Si muchos de ellos no se alimentan más frecuentemente de carne es porque no les es de fácil acceso, y debido a su menor inteligencia no tienen herramientas, son más limitadas y tienen estrategias más pobres de caza.
> 
> ...



Empezamos siendo carroñeros ,más fácil que cazar, a diferencia de otros para obtener proteínas y ahí empezó todo.


----------



## El gostoso (23 May 2022)

Sunwukung dijo:


> Subnormal, no sabes quiénes son los esquimales.
> 
> Panda de tarados ignorantes que se sienten señoritos porque comen carnuza.



No se generaron por esporas jajajajjajajaj


----------



## Ratona001 (23 May 2022)

A mi se me cae el pelo igual


----------



## pepeleches (23 May 2022)

Sunwukung dijo:


> Ni puta idea, los esquimales siempre ha estado jodidos de salud y han tenido poca longevidad, como muestran los análisis de momias de hace quinientos años, porque su ligera adaptación a un mayor consumo de carne siendo primates es de tipo epigenetica, siguen siendo primates y por eso son el grupo humano de Canadá con mayor incidencia de infartos aún comiendo menos carne que sus antepasados que vivían incluso menos y peor.
> .



Compañero, es justamente al revés: 

El secreto del pueblo inuit para esquivar los infartos - Salud Nutrición Bienestar

A los investigadores les asombra que con una dieta casi 100% carnívora tienen bajísimas tasas de infartos...

Y para mi uno de los problemas de los veganos es que terminan comiendo muchas cosas que no se deben. Algunos piensan que su dieta será mejor por no comer productos de origen animal, pero es casi inevitable que quitándote tantos alimentos no termines comiendo demasiadas harinas o azúcares. Pasta, patatas fritas, pan, otros cereales...

Aparte de que la proteína es escasa en comparación y la grasa bastante baja. Imagino que con una dieta 100% vegana habría que estudiar muchísimo lo que comes para darle al cuerpo todo lo que necesita.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (23 May 2022)

Alcazar dijo:


> Miguel de Cervantes, con 60 años, narró en una de sus obras que solo le quedaban seis dientes.



Y un brazo amputado por un obús durante la batalla de Lepanto. No como el Cristo de la Catedral de Barcelona, que dicen que pudo esquivar la bala y por eso está torcido.


----------



## Omegatron (23 May 2022)

lascanteras723 dijo:


> Empezamos siendo carroñeros ,más fácil que cazar, a diferencia de otros para obtener proteínas y ahí empezó todo.



Y seguimos siendo carroñeros.
Comemos principalmente carroña.

Los veganos deberían saber que su mera existencia produce una presión sobre la naturaleza que tanto dicen amar. El vegano de verdad es aquel que deja atrás la vida terrenal o al menos los que nos dejan en paz.


----------



## Omegatron (23 May 2022)

∞/∞ dijo:


> Eso que enlazas es un publirreportaje de un laboratorio, aunque no quepa duda que los ácidos grasos omega 3 son cardioprotectores.
> 
> Dicho esto, los inuit son el grupo racial con peor estadística de esperanza de vida en Canadá, con un pronóstico de 11 años menos que los no indígenas, lo que se cumple tanto en varones como en hembras, aunque la esperanza de vida de las inuit sea 6-7 años mejor que la de los hombres.



Si si, hay estudios que dicen que los veganos viven 15 años más.

Patrocinado por "kesos fake, que queman antes que fundirse"




El ser humano come vegetales por su incapacidad para acceder a carne al 100%. Los veganos es un efecto más de esa incapacidad y sólo existen para permitir que otros puedan comer más carne y mejor


----------



## MAUSER (23 May 2022)

TIESTO4EVER dijo:


> Ahí están los miles y miles de vegetarianos estrictos para contradecir tu relato.
> 
> 
> Puede que a casi todos nos gusten las carnes o el pescado o el marisco, pero que sean realmente necesarios ya es otro asunto.
> ...



Nosotros no somos toros ni caballos, ni tenemos el sistema digestivo de éstos, la comparación me parece absurda. Pero haz caso a Garzón y no comas nada animal, que él si que va a seguir comiendo. Hinchate a hierva verás lo que te pasa... pero no me hagas a mi comer hierva.

El veganismo es una secta de retrasados despóticos.


----------



## DonCrisis (23 May 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> ampliar olores ? JAJAJAJAAJAJA
> 
> Querrás decir tapar olores. Si la carne fuese nuestra alimentación básica no haría falta cocinarla y la devoraríamos cruda como hacemos con la fruta.
> 
> ...



La carne sí que se puede comer cruda. El cuerpo la digiere sin problemas.

De hecho lo que no se pueden comer crudos son los cereales. El cuerpo NO los puede digerir. Y tú dices que los cereales son base de la alimentación humana.


----------



## pepeleches (23 May 2022)

∞/∞ dijo:


> Eso que enlazas es un publirreportaje de un laboratorio, aunque no quepa duda que los ácidos grasos omega 3 son cardioprotectores.
> 
> Dicho esto, los inuit son el grupo racial con peor estadística de esperanza de vida en Canadá, con un pronóstico de 11 años menos que los no indígenas, lo que se cumple tanto en varones como en hembras, aunque la esperanza de vida de las inuit sea 6-7 años mejor que la de los hombres.



Hay muchísimos sitios donde verlo:









La singularidad de la dieta de los esquimales - ESAH


Hoy os queremos contar un poco sobre la paradoja de la dieta de los esquimales, ya que se trata de un tipo de alimentación que resulta inexplicable para nuestros criterios correctos de alimentación. Una dieta que se resume en mucha grasa y escasa fruta y verdura. Por las condiciones de vida...




www.estudiahosteleria.com












La dieta de los esquimales, un paso más que saludable | Emol.com


La propuesta nutricional se basa en el consumo de alimentos ricos en ácidos grasos Omega-3, de origen marino.




www.emol.com












Dieta polar: Por qué los esquimales pueden vivir sin luz solar


En las zonas donde el termómetro no sube de los cero grados, la alimentación se basa en productos del mar recién capturados como salmón, foca y ballena que destacan por su riqueza en ácidos grasos omega-3 y 6 y por prevenir las enfermedades cardiovasculares. Sin embargo, como las horas de sol...




www.larazon.es





Aunque justamente (la primera vez que lo leo...) he visto una noticia que dice que no es relevante la diferencia. Yo en el pasado me había quedado con la copla de que estaba demostrado, habría que abrir la puerta a tener más información. 

En cuanto a la esperanza de vida, pues coño, es como si me dices que los bereberes tienen esperanza de vida baja  . Me da a mi que soportar los climas más extremos del planeta, unido con factores como el hecho de que si te da un parraque una ambulancia no te lleva a una UCI, pues como que no serán muy buenos para la esperanza de vida.


----------



## Arthas98 (23 May 2022)

DCLXVI dijo:


> Con independencia del debate alimenticio, la verdad es que eres un faltón de mucho cuidado a la hora de menospreciar a los demás. Te bloqueo para conservar algo de higiene mental cuando lea futuros hilos de este foro, limpiasables hedonista al servicio del poder establecido.



¿Y tú quién eres?


----------



## FatalFary (23 May 2022)

No soy vegano, pero conozco a gente que lo es desde hace bastantes años y no les pasa nada de eso porque suplementan todo lo que les falta por su dieta. Vamos, que lo que le pasaba no era por ser vegana, sino por ser gilipollas.


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (23 May 2022)

MAUSER dijo:


> Nosotros no somos toros ni caballos, ni tenemos el sistema digestivo de éstos,* la comparación me parece absurda.* Pero haz caso a Garzón y no comas nada animal, que él si que va a seguir comiendo. Hinchate a hierva verás lo que te pasa... pero no me hagas a mi comer hierva.




Evidentemente no nos podemos pasar todo el día pastando y rumiando como esos animales. Pero lo que quise decir es que si en la simple hierba hay todos los nutrientes necesarios para que un mamífero pueda tener un físico de 500 Kg, entonces en frutas, vegetales, legumbres, cereales, hortalizas, frutos secos, etc hay nutrientes más que suficientes para que un ser humano pueda alimentarse y estar perfectamente sano.

Lo de que es IMPRESCINDIBLE comer carne o pescado para estar sano no se sostiene dada la abrumadora cantidad de evidencias en contra.

¿Yo como carne o pescado? Sí ¿Podría vivir perfectamente sin hacerlo? También.


----------



## Escombridos (23 May 2022)

DOM + dijo:


> "Feminista y ecologista vinculada a diferentes movimientos de izquierda"
> 
> Y vegana
> 
> Pack completo de la subnormalidad. Poco le ha pasado



Le falta el galgo escuálido.


----------



## Escombridos (23 May 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> la verdad sorprende que esa enrome fuerza y agilidad ... esos músculos portentosos salgan de comer hojas .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No es cierto, el hombre tiene mucho más parecido con el chimpancé y el cerdo y ambos son omnívoros.
El gorila come plantas incomestibles para cualquier humano, al igual que las vacas, los elefantes, jirafas....etc .. etc.....aparte de que estos animales veganos tienen que pasar un 80% de su vida comiendo y su sistema digestivo es alienígena si lo comparamos con el humano, la vaca, por ejemplo, tiene 5 estómagos.


----------



## Lammero (23 May 2022)

Hay que ser mu tonto para decidir tu dieta basándose en lo que los masones dicen que pasó hace millones de años, patológicamente crédulo.

Además “la humanidad” no existe, otra superstición de los masones que ha hecho mucho daño. Muchos asiáticos y mongrélidos no pueden digerir la leche; es su problema, no el mío.


----------



## adal86 (23 May 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> el problema de los " fumadores " o cualquier otro vicioso ...
> 
> empieza cuando le falta el vicio.



Eso ya es otro tema. Yo no te hablo de tener vicios. Te hablo de comer carne, tomar una copa, etcétera en momentos puntuales, porque es placentero y porque el que lo hace considera que el placer obtenido compensa los pequeños riesgos. Punto. Un vicio es casi una enfermedad, o sin el casi. Eso es diferente.

No hay mayor placer en el mundo que, de vez en cuando, mandarte un chuletón de un kilo acompañado con un buen vino. Ningún otro placer siquiera se le acerca mínimamente. Y una persona que también sienta eso, pero prescinda de ello porque ha oído por ahí que es malo para el planeta, es una persona tonta, y posiblemente tan enferma o más que el vicioso.


----------



## JyQ (23 May 2022)

Si fuésemos vegetarianos no tendríamos que "esforzarnos" para serlo.
Ni se nos haría la boca agua al oler carne asada.
Da igual cuánto intenten argumentar los veganos.
Ellos se tienen que esforzar para serlo, no tiene sentido.


----------



## HUEVOS PACO E HIJOS S.L (23 May 2022)

Cuncas dijo:


> Dejad de tocar los cojones los putos comehierba de los cojones. Puta panda de hipis tarados. No tenemos colmillos grandes, ni patas para superar los 40 km/h PERO TENEMOS CEREBRO, PANDA DE SUBNORMALES, Y ESO HACE QUE NO NECESITEMOS COLMILLOS PARA COMER CARNE, SABEMOS USAR EL FUEGO PARA COCINARLA, Y TAMPOCO NECESITAMOS CORRER DETRÁS DE UNA PRESA SINO QUE PODEMOS HACER TRAMPAS PARA QUE LA PRESA VENGA A NOSOTROS SIN NECESIDAD DE MOVER UN DEDO, ES MÁS HEMOS LLEGADO A CRIAR A LA PRESA PARA ASÍ NO TENER NI QUE MOLESTARNOS EN PONER LA TRAMPA.
> 
> SI NO FUERA POR LA INTELIGENCIA DE LOS QUE COMEMOS CARNE LOS HERBÍVOROS OS MATARIAIS ENTRE VOSOTROS PELEANDO POR COMER BELLOTAS Y RAÍCES EN INVIERNO.



Bien explicado, la gente sigue manteniendo ese estúpido dualismo de naturaleza-cultura, cuando en el ser humano la cultura es parte de nuestra naturaleza, consecuencia de la misma y a la vez determinante de nuestra evolución, naturaleza y cultura evolucionan juntas. Nos resulta más útil el pulgar oponible que unas pedazo de garras. No necesitamos correr a 50km/h , nos resulta más útil la posición de nuestra laringe que permite una comunicación compleja para organizarnos. Y así con todo.


----------



## Chortina Premium (23 May 2022)

Ahora solo le falta un buen rabo jugoso que le preñe la boca, ya verás que mejoría


----------



## Perfumerias Paco (23 May 2022)

Lo mejor de todo el hilo es la pelea de gorilas


----------



## guillotinator (23 May 2022)

Supongo que ya se ha dicho pero hay que saber comer vegetariano.
En mi caso controlo actualmente ya sin síntomas una enfermedad autoinmune (artritis reumatoide), y que me tenía con dolores articulares y rigidez en manos. Gracias a la medicina ayurvédica ya que se me manifestó en junio de 2020 y en la seguridad social no me hacían ni puto caso con el covid y tuve que tirar de alternativa y me funcionó, confirmado en analítica la disminución de factores de la enfermedad y remisión total de los síntomas de momento, pude tirar los antiinflamatorios a la basura. Lo que he aprendido es que cada cuerpo es diferente y para esta medicina que mayormente aconseja el lactovegetarianismo, ciertos productos cárnicos se utilizan como "medicamento" o complemento. En mi caso se me aconsejó comer cartílago y algo de grasa tipo tocino o mantequilla (de calidad), una vez al mes. Si noto síntomas aumentar y hacer durante 10 días una monodieta específica (lactovegetariana). Cartílago y tocino son el único producto cárnico que consumo y me sienta de maravilla tomado con esa frecuencia de una vez al mes. Solo aconsejan cartílago, grasa y vísceras según el caso de enfermedad, desequilibrio y la constitución corporal de la persona donde analizan muchos factores. El resto de la carne del animal no vale para nada.


----------



## rory (23 May 2022)

Pagaaloslistoscontudinero dijo:


> Sobre los 40 años leí una serie de libros sobre la crianza y el maltrato de los animales de granja y dejé de comer carne, no totalmente, pero sí apenas comía. Dure unos cuantos meses o años, no recuerdo empeorar, pero luego volví a niveles más normales. Procuro comer de todo y variado, pero carne no como en exceso, no lo veo necesario.
> Lo que si como ahora es kosher, no con certificado kosher, pero sí como dice la Biblia, y he tenido que renunciar a muchos alimentos que siempre he comido, no es fácil.



Qué alimentos te has quitado? Yo estuve pensandolo hace tiempo


----------



## sifilus (23 May 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Puedes encontrar imágenes mucho peores que esas en occidente. De hecho los hospitales están abarrotados de personas en penosas circunstancias pero que tapan de la vista .
> 
> son imágenes de los campos de refugiados de los países en guerra. Guerras provocadas por intereses comerciales sobre todo occidentales.
> 
> ...



Manzanas traigo, que si estás viviendo el sueño somalí o no? Mucho blablabla desde casa con la paguita y dando la turra en foros 

demuestra andando anda tira para Somalia que muchos agradeceremos dejar de leer subnormalidades

ahora en Etiopía o nigeria viven mejor que en el primer mundo hahahah lo que hay que leer, todos los días tienes cayucos de occidentales jugándose la vida para poder vivir el sueño africano si


----------



## Lammero (23 May 2022)

Perfumerias Paco dijo:


> Lo mejor de todo el hilo es la pelea de gorilas




So much for progress


----------



## Cimoc (23 May 2022)

Empezó con 15 y a los 18 ya se tenía que quedar tirada en el sofá por dolores de espalda y aún así se tiró otros 17 años comiendo hierba.


----------



## Jackblack (23 May 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> la verdad sorprende que esa enrome fuerza y agilidad ... esos músculos portentosos salgan de comer hojas .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Os han hecho creer q el humano es carnívoro??
De donde sacas eso???
El humano es omnivoro.


----------



## Salchichonio (23 May 2022)

Alcazar dijo:


> De calidad no.



Ajam. Las proteínas de las legumbres no son de calidad. Ok.

La grasa del aguacate por decir algo no es de calidad.

Venga, vale.


----------



## laresial (23 May 2022)

Jackblack dijo:


> Os han hecho creer q el humano es carnívoro??
> De donde sacas eso???
> El humano es omnivoro.



El ser humano es omnivoro.
Así hay millones de Occidentales que les han hecho odiar ser blancos, de su propio sexo, la sexualidad heterosexual humana, y su cultura occidental haciendoles odiar quienes son hasta que comer un filete sea algo odioso.
Al final se castran y se suicidan.


----------



## Fornicious Jr (23 May 2022)

Yo salí de la uci hecho polvo (y eso que la dieta que me daban era equilibrada y contenía carne)

Fue llegar a casa y meterme unos buenos bocatas de jamón y meterme unos buenos platos de derivados del cerdo, que recuperé los 15 kilos que había perdido, las ganas de vivir e incluso se me volvió a levantar (que he estado dos meses impotente con la mierda del covid)


----------



## jaimitoabogado (23 May 2022)

Doblar Las rodillas para comerse un buen chorizo ehhh.


----------



## ATARAXIO (23 May 2022)

sifilus dijo:


> Manzanas traigo, que si estás viviendo el sueño somalí o no? Mucho blablabla desde casa con la paguita y dando la turra en foros
> 
> demuestra andando anda tira para Somalia que muchos agradeceremos dejar de leer subnormalidades
> 
> ahora en Etiopía o nigeria viven mejor que en el primer mundo hahahah lo que hay que leer, todos los días tienes cayucos de occidentales jugándose la vida para poder vivir el sueño africano si



Sé que es difícil de entender, pero es cómo comparar a un tigre que husmea por la selva buscando presas para alimentar a sus crías como sus antepasados....


con un gato castrado que dormirta en el sofá con el plato lleno de pienso qué es el equivalente a los occidentales, que serán reemplazados por los negros mucho antes de lo que tú imaginas


----------



## ATARAXIO (23 May 2022)

adal86 dijo:


> Eso ya es otro tema. Yo no te hablo de tener vicios. Te hablo de comer carne, tomar una copa, etcétera en momentos puntuales, porque es placentero y porque el que lo hace considera que el placer obtenido compensa los pequeños riesgos. Punto. Un vicio es casi una enfermedad, o sin el casi. Eso es diferente.
> 
> No hay mayor placer en el mundo que, de vez en cuando, mandarte un chuletón de un kilo acompañado con un buen vino. Ningún otro placer siquiera se le acerca mínimamente. Y una persona que también sienta eso, pero prescinda de ello porque ha oído por ahí que es malo para el planeta, es una persona tonta, y posiblemente tan enferma o más que el vicioso.



Jajaja lo que tú consideras placer para otras personas es un verdadero asco , algo así como copular por el culo.


----------



## sifilus (23 May 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Sé que es difícil de entender, pero es cómo comparar a un tigre que husmea por la selva buscando presas para alimentar a sus crías como sus antepasados....
> 
> 
> con un gato castrado que dormirta en el sofá con el plato lleno de pienso qué es el equivalente a los occidentales, que serán reemplazados por los negros mucho antes de lo que tú imaginas



Que si pero has desayunado ya?? Seguro que muchos somalís no pueden decir lo mismo por mucha película que te quieras montar
Sigo esperando que demuestres como los occidentales se juegan la vida buscando el sueño somalí xd


----------



## ATARAXIO (23 May 2022)

sifilus dijo:


> Que si pero has desayunado ya?? Seguro que muchos somalís no pueden decir lo mismo por mucha película que te quieras montar
> Sigo esperando que demuestres como los occidentales se juegan la vida buscando el sueño somalí xd



Si para calcular la esperanza de vida en España se tuviese en cuenta los millones de niños asesinados en el vientre de sus madres alienadas, la esperanza de vida sería menor qué en Somalia.

Existimos porque somos hijos de supervivientes que durante cientos de miles de años comían muchísimo menos de lo que se come hoy en día.

Hay una relación directa entre mucha comida y la castración de la población


----------



## sifilus (23 May 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Si para calcular la esperanza de vida en España se tuviese en cuenta los millones de niños asesinados en el vientre de sus madres alienadas, la esperanza de vida sería menor qué en Somalia.
> 
> Existimos porque somos hijos de supervivientes que durante cientos de miles de años comían muchísimo menos de lo que se come hoy en día.
> 
> Hay una relación directa entre mucha comida y la castración de la población



Que si tío que si pero los viejos en España se mueren con 83 años de media comiendo carnaza y tú sigues soltando subnormalidades Que se te ocurren, ahora la esperanza de vida hay que calcularla según los abortos que hay hahahha en fin se nota que te falta una papa pal kilo coleguita

venga que ya en nada te vienen a recoger los del centro de día para que no te aburras en casa, ánimo y no olvides tomarte las pastillas

ahora comemos más y nos morimos todos con 20 años por eso el sistema de pensiones es insostenible Nadie llega a la jubilación sólo los veganos, a mamarla tonto no pierdo más tiempo


----------



## Señor Ekis (23 May 2022)

∞/∞ dijo:


> Eso que enlazas es un publirreportaje de un laboratorio, aunque no quepa duda que los ácidos grasos omega 3 son cardioprotectores.
> 
> Dicho esto, los inuit son el grupo racial con peor estadística de esperanza de vida en Canadá, con un pronóstico de 11 años menos que los no indígenas, lo que se cumple tanto en varones como en hembras, aunque la esperanza de vida de las inuit sea 6-7 años mejor que la de los hombres.



Eso no contradice lo que dice el otro forero, de hecho tiene bastante sentido con ello. Son pueblos que han llevado durante toda su existencia una dieta y estilo de vida muy determinado. Ocurrió igual con los aborígenes australianos, pasaron de estar en muy buena forma física a obesos, alcohólicos y malsanos, tres cuartos de lo mismo con muchos amerindios. Si pasan de realizar ejercicio todo el día, vivir en pequeñas comunidades cohesionadas, y alimentarse de una dieta de proteínas y grasas de origen animal a llevar a un estilo de actual, no es sorprendente que para su organismo resulte un shock.

Muchos pueblos no han sido expuestos a la dieta y estilo de vida "civilizado" como nosotros durante ni unos pocos miles años y les afecta con mayor severidad.


----------



## BudSpencer (23 May 2022)




----------



## Catalinius (23 May 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> la verdad sorprende que esa enrome fuerza y agilidad ... esos músculos portentosos salgan de comer hojas .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Los gorilas y monos comen carne, incluso se comen a sus crías


----------



## Catalinius (23 May 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> qué parte no entenderán algunos que todas las especies de humanos que han existido se han extinguido.
> 
> ¿ Será que no les ha funcionado su método de caza ?
> 
> ...



Gracias a que estas generaciones comen más de un día a la semana carne, su desarrollo es espectacular, así como su fuerza frente a enfermedades variadas.
Somos omnívoros de toda la vida del señor.


----------



## ATARAXIO (23 May 2022)

sifilus dijo:


> Que si tío que si pero los viejos en España se mueren con 83 años de media comiendo carnaza y tú sigues soltando subnormalidades Que se te ocurren, ahora la esperanza de vida hay que calcularla según los abortos que hay hahahha en fin se nota que te falta una papa pal kilo coleguita
> 
> venga que ya en nada te vienen a recoger los del centro de día para que no te aburras en casa, ánimo y no olvides tomarte las pastillas
> 
> ahora comemos más y nos morimos todos con 20 años por eso el sistema de pensiones es insostenible Nadie llega a la jubilación sólo los veganos, a mamarla tonto no pierdo más tiempo




Los españoles de esta generación sólo piensan en drogarse con la comida y el sexo además de otras sustancias . 
LO QUE SE LLAMÓ GULA Y LUJURIA EN TODAS LAS CIVILIZACIONES y que son la base estructural del satanismo.

No existe ni dios ni el demonio pero sí sus representantes . Lo que se señalaba como satánico era todo aquello que llevaba al individuo y el conjunto de una sociedad a su autodestrucción y por eso los sabios advertían de las consecuencias de determinados hábitos o formas de vida .

Se trata de la contención de los impulsos animales y que a través del razonamiento unas veces y otras " el castigo del infierno " para personas con pocas luces , los individuos se comportasen de forma equilibrada.

Fíjate si en España se ha implantado una secta satánica que a tí te han ocultado las nociones más básicas de cualquier doctrina que hubiese sustentado las civilizaciones cuando por ejemplo en el islam hasta los niños se han leído entero el Corán y lo saben de memoria. Por no hablar de tantos otros libros sagrados que van básicamente de eso : DE CALMAR AL MONO LOCO EN CELO QUE SÓLO PIENSA EN COMER Y FOLLAR. 

La esperanza de vida en España es una de tantas falacias para convencerte a tí de que tu modo de vida es el correcto. 
Del casi medio millón de españoles que mueren cada año , una importante proporción muere entre los 65 años y los 70 después de haber estado cotizando toda la vida que básicamente es a lo que aspiran los enemigos criminales que han diseñado este modelo de sociedad suicida. 

Es absurdo poner como meta la decrepitud extrema cuando se ha pasado una vida sin haber sido vivida . Malgastada en su mayoría en actividades mecánicas y rutinarias que se llama profesión y el resto del tiempo en vicios. 

Cuando Séneca habla del valor y aprovechamiento del tiempo , no se refiere a usarlo de manera que hoy llamaríamos productiva , no habla de utilizarlo para atender a los asuntos de nuestra profesión , nuestros negocios o nuestra vida social.

Séneca se refiere exclusivamente al tiempo que dedicamos a nosotros mismos para perfeccionarnos y alcanzar la sabiduría mediante la reflexión filosófica y el cuidado de nosotros mismos : de nuestro cuerpo y nuestra mente.

“ a uno lo domina la avaricia insaciable, a otro su oficiosa aplicación de inútiles empeños , uno se empapa de vino , a otro lo agota su ambición siempre pendiente de las decisiones de los demás …

Todos ellos o son viciosos o perezosos , o tal vez muy activos pero ninguno se ocupa de sí mismo.

Cuántos andan demacrados por sus continuos placeres . A cuántos no les deja ninguna libertad el hacinamiento de clientes que los asedia!”


----------



## Catalinius (23 May 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Los españoles de esta generación sólo piensan en drogarse con la comida y el sexo además de otras sustancias .
> LO QUE SE LLAMÓ GULA Y LUJURIA EN TODAS LAS CIVILIZACIONES y que son la base estructural del satanismo.
> 
> No existe ni dios ni el demonio pero sí sus representantes . Lo que se señalaba como satánico era todo aquello que llevaba al individuo y el conjunto de una sociedad a su autodestrucción y por eso los sabios advertían de las consecuencias de determinados hábitos o formas de vida .
> ...



Estamos creados a imagen y semejanza de nuestro creador....cada uno sabe lo que crea y lo que espera.


----------



## ATARAXIO (23 May 2022)

las mujeres son más hábiles para actividades mecánicas y rutinarias porque durante decenas de miles de años se han ocupado de moler los cereales. 

No se crean los relatos de ciencia ficción de primitivos piojosos y desgarbados matando mamuts con palos y piedras . El pasado está presente y además es evidente . Ahí está para quien quiera saber la verdad. 

En relación a la esperanza de vida como especie : 
Los humanos vivimos lo que vivimos porque es lo que viven nuestros parientes gorilas y chimpancés . La vida real y la que importa es el tiempo de juventud . Inexplicablemente han convencido a los españoles que es una meta deseable llegar a la extrema decrepitud ( una tortura que se debería evitar viviendo cuando toca vivir y muriendo con dignidad cuando toca morir ) 

Entiendan que una población ignorante e infantil como la occidental es fácil de convencer de cualquier cosa como ha quedado demostrado con el coronavirus. A través del sincretismo religioso han reemplazado el esquema ancestral de un paraíso eterno después de la muerte ...

*A una jubilación dorada cobrando enormes pensiones después de retirarse. Edad en la que ni el cuerpo ni la mente ya responden para recuperar el tiempo perdido y los anhelos y deseos de juventud ya están olvidados para centrarse únicamente en parar el dolor constante de los huesos y otras enfermedades. *


----------



## laresial (23 May 2022)

Catalinius dijo:


> Los gorilas y monos comen carne, incluso se comen a sus crías



Los gorilas son vegetarianos no rumiantes con episodios de omnivoros insectívoros.

Los Animales Omnívoros
_"Grandes simios: bonobos, chimpancés, *gorilas, humanos*, orangutanes"

Los humanos son omnívoros a todos los efectos.

Alimentación de los mamíferos, tipos: omnívoros, herbívoros y carnívoros

"(los humanos) 
No somos herbívoros porque nuestro sistema digestivo es demasiado corto. 
Los humanos no han desarrollado ninguna de las características necesarias para digerir la materia vegetal de manera eficiente. No tenemos un estómago multicámara como el que tienen los rumiantes. No tenemos un ciego agrandado como los conejos
De hecho, las tripas humanas como porcentaje de masa corporal son la mitad que la de un chimpancé (10% vs 20%). Además, la composición de ese intestino es diferente, 50-60% son intestino delgado en humanos vs 20% en chimpancés. Se reduce el colon humano. 17-23% en humanos, frente a 52-54% en chimpancés._

Overview of Digestive System Morphology in Primates and Humans

_También Gorilla's que son más herbívoros que los humanos tienen ciego (7% del volumen intestinal en comparación con 0% en humanos)._

Cooking - mietta's

_En todo caso, el argumento de que el sistema gastrointestinal humano es largo como un herbívoro es falso. Es corto y reducido ... y no tiene el componente adecuado para fermentar la materia vegetal. Sin embargo, es más largo que un carnívoro obligado.
COMO especie, los humanos son un simio (un animal que come frutas) ... que ha comenzado a evolucionar para comer carne ... una especie intermedia por así decirlo, todavía no lo hace bien. Y tiene muchas características de su antepasado que come frutas, pero ya ha dado el paso para comer carne ... habiendo perdido características (como un intestino grande y un colon grande) que digieren la materia vegetal de manera más eficiente.


*Ponga a un niño en una dieta vegana y el niño morirá por deficiencia de B12, calorías insuficientes y falta de ácidos grasos*."_


----------



## Catalinius (23 May 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> las mujeres son más hábiles para actividades mecánicas y rutinarias porque durante decenas de miles de años se han ocupado de moler los cereales.
> 
> No se crean los relatos de ciencia ficción de primitivos piojosos y desgarbados matando mamuts con palos y piedras . El pasado está presente y además es evidente . Ahí está para quien quiera saber la verdad.
> 
> ...



Claro por eso estas mozas viven hasta los 35 como mucho y sus hombre ni llegan y encima con dolor de ciática


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (23 May 2022)

A ver cuándo regresan los bollicaos con MANTECA DE CERDO


----------



## ATARAXIO (23 May 2022)

MAUSER dijo:


> Y no podéis dejar que cada uno coma lo que quiera sin tanto ejemplo idiota, y vosotros os hinchais a toda la hierba que queráis, pero cuando nadie os mire... Ya sabéis... Eh?



El hecho de que tanta gente coma tanta carne tiene consecuencias .

Hacen nacer a pobres seres conscientes e inteligentes para que tengan una vida terrible y deplorable y luego después de transportarlos hacinados al matadero asesinarlos en tu nombre para que tú comas su carroña. 






Cerdos son abrasados vivos en un matadero mientras gritan y luchan desesperados por intentar huir


https://www.kinderworld.org/es/videos/industria-de-carne/matadero-cerdos/ tienen que ver y escuchar este vídeo donde abrasan vivos a unos cerdos en el matadero más grande de Bélgica . Lo vemos porque alguien lo ha grabado, pero doy por hecho que la de atrocidades terribles que pasan en todos...




www.burbuja.info









__





Como matan a las vacas en los mataderos. VÍDEO sólo para gente valerosa y concienciada . Los demás q


Matadero de vacas: Cómo matan a las vacas en los mataderos (video)




www.burbuja.info


----------



## ATARAXIO (23 May 2022)

Catalinius dijo:


> Claro por eso estas mozas viven hasta los 35 como mucho y sus hombre ni llegan y encima con dolor de ciática



tú solo dices subnormalidades. 

El algoritmo de burbuja no falla .


----------



## Komanche O_o (23 May 2022)

*La pruebs mas sencilla que debemos comer carne, es que podemos comerla. 
*


----------



## MAUSER (23 May 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> El hecho de que tanta gente coma tanta carne tiene consecuencias .
> 
> Hacen nacer a pobres seres conscientes e inteligentes para que tengan una vida terrible y deplorable y luego después de transportarlos hacinados al matadero asesinarlos en tu nombre para que tú comas su carroña.
> 
> ...



Un reciente estudio realizado por la Universidad de Oxford ha relevado que las personas que no comen carne, veganos o vegetarianos, tienen un 43 por ciento más de riesgo de fracturas en cualquier parte del cuerpo (fracturas totales) y un mayor riesgo de fracturas específicas del sitio de las caderas, piernas y vértebras, según un estudio publicado en la revista de acceso abierto BMC Medicine .


----------



## Catalinius (23 May 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> tú solo dices subnormalidades.
> 
> El algoritmo de burbuja no falla .



Digo obviedades, tu estás en una secta y pretendes publicitarla.


----------



## Julc (23 May 2022)

¿Lo han puesto ya?




Taluec


----------



## adal86 (23 May 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Jajaja lo que tú consideras placer para otras personas es un verdadero asco , algo así como copular por el culo.



Eso lo sé. Si no consideras un placer comer carne, ahí casi hasta llegaría a entender que seas vegetariano, como dije en otro mensaje. Lo que no me parece lógico y no me entra en la cabeza es la gente vegetariana que le encanta la carne, perfil este al que corresponde la gran mayoría de vegetarianos, ya que comer carne es un placer casi "universal", como comer chocolate o beber coca cola.


----------



## EGO (23 May 2022)

La dieta omnivora es SUPERIOR.

Todo lo demas son majaderias inventadas por gurus de youtube.

España es practicamente el pais mas longevo de la tierra a base de productos de cerdo,huevos y mucha carne de ave tambien.

Hay por ahi un documental sobre un monasterio budista de Japon y todos los monjes reconocen haber enfermado tras empezar a llevar dieta vegetariana.



A partir del 33:20.Todos reconocen haber pillado el beri-beri.


----------



## ATARAXIO (23 May 2022)

adal86 dijo:


> Eso lo sé. Si no consideras un placer comer carne, ahí casi hasta llegaría a entender que seas vegetariano, como dije en otro mensaje. Lo que no me parece lógico y no me entra en la cabeza es la gente vegetariana que le encanta la carne, perfil este al que corresponde la gran mayoría de vegetarianos, ya que comer carne es un placer casi "universal", como comer chocolate o beber coca cola.



Lo que tú dices es lo que puede pensar un fumador que no se explica como hay gente que no fuma.

O un gay, que no entiende que a otros hombres no le apetezca hacer lo que tanto busca él


----------



## MAUSER (23 May 2022)

Hola. Soy carnívoro y me alimento de sabrosa carne de animales. No como nada que antes no se moviera.


El PAC comunistoide es ser vegano, covidiota, cambio climatologo, follamoros, seguidor de la agenda 2030 y feminista defensor de la violencia genérica.
Si tienes una o varias taras de las descritas anteriormente, no eres útil para la futura sociedad y el suicidio es tu única solución.


----------



## amputado (23 May 2022)

se la ve mentalmente estable


----------



## Max Aub (23 May 2022)

Hay muchos nutrientes que no están disponibles en los vegetales y SOLO en los productos animales: VItamina D, A, B6, B12, minerales diversos y aminoácidos como CARNItina, CARNOsina, creatina, etc. El veganismo es una religión para provocar docilidad,infertilidad ,reducción de inteligencia y , en última instancia, muerte.


----------



## AmericanSamoa (23 May 2022)

Señor Ekis dijo:


> 3º Uno de los principales puntos de inflexión en la evolución del ser humano fue el alimentarse de carne (y en general proteínas animales) con mayor frecuencia, esto permitió un mayor desarrollo cerebral que el de homínidos más primitivos.



Los analfabetos teneis que saber que, por más que repitais eso, jamás se tornará verdad.

Muchos años dando la brasa con la mentira esa de que el ser humano comía carne de forma generalizada. Hay que ser bastante imbécil para no tener la menor remota idea de cómo era la alimentación humana hasta el siglo XIX.



Max Aub dijo:


> Hay muchos nutrientes que no están disponibles en los vegetales y SOLO en los productos animales: VItamina D, A, B6, B12, minerales diversos y aminoácidos como CARNItina, CARNOsina, creatina, etc. El veganismo es una religión para provocar docilidad,infertilidad reducción de inteigencia y , en última instancia, muerte.



La mayoría de elementos que inventas, o no son imprescindibles, o se obtienen de forma vegetal. De hecho, la vitamina D se obtiene con la exposición solar, directamente.

No hay nadie que opine de estos temas desde fuera que tenga la menor idea de lo que dice. No vi a ninguno decir una verdad ni por casualidad.


----------



## Gubelkian (23 May 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> la verdad sorprende que esa enrome fuerza y agilidad ... esos músculos portentosos salgan de comer hojas .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Curiosamente en esos países donde dice usted que se come muy poca carne, la esperanza de vida es menor que en los occidentales, donde tan malísima dieta considera que llevamos.

Europa Occidental es la región del planeta que tiene probablemente la esperanza de vida más alta. Pues bien, somos carnívoros a tope. Bebemos leche de vaca (a la que racialmente estamos bien adaptados), comemos cerdo por un tubo, ternera, fritos, pescado en los países del Sur, embutidos, salchichas...

Y oiga, más sanos y mejor envejecidos que cualquier otra región geográfica. Luego, en función de la composición de la dieta, hay regiones mejores como España o el Sur de Francia, donde la cosa mejora aún más gracias a la calidad de los productos, el vino (sustancia peligrosísima según los talibanes de la saluc) o el aceite de oliva. Per aún así, se consumen cerdo y derivados a gogó.

¿Que descompensar la dieta no es bueno? de acuerdo, pero al menos nosotros tenemos la opción de descomensarla.

¿Que la carne es mala? Ni de coña. ahí están los hechos. Los gurús veganos de la India no viven más que el occidental medio.

Al final, los hechos demuestran que los lácteos, la carne y sus derivados en adecuadas proporciones no son ya perjudiciales, sino necesarios y enormemente beneficiosos para la salud y la esperanza de vida. Además de un gran placer.

De eso es de lo que quieren que prescindamos. De nuestra dieta saludable y tradicional y de los alimentos, como la leche de vaca a los que las poblaciones occidentales estamos adaptados.


----------



## Gubelkian (23 May 2022)

AmericanSamoa dijo:


> Los analfabetos teneis que saber que, por más que repitais eso, jamás se tornará verdad.
> 
> Muchos años dando la brasa con la mentira esa de que el ser humano comía carne de forma generalizada. Hay que ser bastante imbécil para no tener la menor remota idea de cómo era la alimentación humana hasta el siglo XIX.
> 
> ...



Tampoco hay que ser analfabeto para saber que la dieta occidental actual es infinitamente mejor que la de cualqueir aprte del mundo hasta el Siglo XIX. A la esperanza de vida y la salud me remito.


----------



## pasapiseroverde (23 May 2022)

Sunwukung dijo:


> Pero que caninos imbécil, acaso los gorilas no tiene unos caninos mucho más grandes y no andan cazando. Y los molares, acaso has visto un carnívoros con molares, sois ciegos o solo oligofrenicos.



Medio mierda cuarenta kilos, te instruyo: los caninos tienen una función defensiva y alimenticia, en el caso de los gorilas es fundamentalmente defensiva, en el caso del ser humano es obvio que no es defensiva. Además los gorilas no son el primate más cercano a nosotros, lo serían chipancés y bonobos que comen carne, toda la que pueden. En cuanto a los molares sí, hay decenas de carnívoros que tienen molares. 

Taluec, cuerpo escombro.


----------



## Gubelkian (23 May 2022)

Señor Ekis dijo:


> Eso no contradice lo que dice el otro forero, de hecho tiene bastante sentido con ello. Son pueblos que han llevado durante toda su existencia una dieta y estilo de vida muy determinado. Ocurrió igual con los aborígenes australianos, pasaron de estar en muy buena forma física a obesos, alcohólicos y malsanos, tres cuartos de lo mismo con muchos amerindios. Si pasan de realizar ejercicio todo el día, vivir en pequeñas comunidades cohesionadas, y alimentarse de una dieta de proteínas y grasas de origen vegetal a llevar a un estilo de actual, no es sorprendente que para su organismo resulte un shock.
> 
> Muchos pueblos no han sido expuestos a la dieta y estilo de vida "civilizado" como nosotros durante ni unos pocos miles años y les afecta con mayor severidad.



Eran de razas habituadas a otras dietas.

De hecho, existen tribus americanas que tienen diabetes sí o sí. Y es porque hasta que los sedentarizaron, vivían casi exclusivamente de cazar búfalos. Es decir, de carne de búfalo. Al meterles pan, cereales e hidratos a cascoporro, se han vuelto obesos mórbidos, degenerados y diabéticos.

Si sedentarizas a un Masai probablemente le ocurra lo mismo. Con un adieta vegetariana le quitas 20 años de esperanza de vida como mímimo y lo condenas a enfermedades atroces.


----------



## Gubelkian (23 May 2022)

pasapiseroverde dijo:


> Medio mierda cuarenta kilos, te instruyo: los caninos tienen una función defensiva y alimenticia, en el caso de los gorilas es fundamentalmente defensiva, en el caso del ser humano es obvio que no es defensiva. Además los gorilas no son el primate más cercano a nosotros, lo serían chipancés y bonobos que comen carne, toda la que pueden. En cuanto a los molares sí, hay decenas de carnívoros que tienen molares.
> 
> Taluec, cuerpo escombro.



De todos modos, lo de poner a otra especie diferente como ejemplo es de auténticos retardeds, de carecer del más mínimo argumento. Por muy cercana que sea. Las diferencias entre especies pueden ser abismales por muy cercanas que parezcan.


----------



## AmericanSamoa (23 May 2022)

Gubelkian dijo:


> Tampoco hay que ser analfabeto para saber que la dieta occidental actual es infinitamente mejor que la de cualqueir aprte del mundo hasta el Siglo XIX. A la esperanza de vida y la salud me remito.



Ahora estás cambiando de tema, lo cual es esclarecedor.

Así que la esperanza de vida no se debe a los millones de cambios que hicimos en estos cien años, sino a "comer carne", ¿verdad? Y esto lo sabes porque se te apareció la virgen y te lo dijo, ¿correcto? Como los otros chiflados como tú que afirman que vivimos más "gracias a las vacunas" (a ver quién demuestra eso).

Qué panda de subnormales.


----------



## Gubelkian (23 May 2022)

AmericanSamoa dijo:


> Ahora estás cambiando de tema, lo cual es esclarecedor.
> 
> Así que la esperanza de vida no se debe a los millones de cambios que hicimos en estos cien años, sino a "comer carne", ¿verdad? Y esto lo sabes porque se te apareció la virgen y te lo dijo, ¿correcto? Como los otros chiflados como tú que afirman que vivimos más "gracias a las vacunas" (a ver quién demuestra eso).
> 
> Qué panda de subnormales.



En gran parte a la dieta rica en proteínas y grasas.

Si tomar demasiadas calorías le parece malo, mejor no quiera probar con la falta de estas.

Lo que está claro es que los países occidentales, con un alto consumo de carne y derivados animales tienen una altísima esperanza de vida.

Y de los no occidentales, tenemos a Japón, con bastante consumo de carne también (aunque con dieta adaptada a su raza, obviamente), y Macao, donde siguen dieta cantonesa. Los cantoneses comen literalmente cualqueir cosa que sea comestible.


----------



## Gubelkian (23 May 2022)

Sunwukung dijo:


> Las élites llevan metiendo carne, lácteos y huevos por los ojos más de setenta años y la tímida propaganda que comentas lleva un puto año.
> 
> OS la meten doblada y ni os enterais.



Las élites comen carne, huevos, leche, de primerísima calidad. Beben vino. Sus hijos toman leche de vaca hervida sin pasteurizar porque es sanísimo. La pasteurizada es para el vulgo. Comen mantequilla. Hay poquísimos casos de miembros de la élite veganos, y los que lo son lo sabemos todos porque procuran difundirlo bien.

Si las élites comen eso, y quieren que nosotros no lo comamos, desde luego es por algo.

Yo quiero comer igual que los de las élites. Es uno de los pocos lujos que puedo darme: tengo acceso a leche, huevos y carne caseros y de primerísima calidad. Al que me lo intente quitar, lo mataré a tiros o a navajazos, o con mis propias manos si hace falta.

El que quiera ser vegano, mi aplauso: mejor para mi, pero con mi comida no se juega.


----------



## AmericanSamoa (23 May 2022)

Gubelkian dijo:


> En gran parte a la dieta rica en proteínas y grasas.
> 
> Si tomar demasiadas calorías le parece malo, mejor no quiera probar con la falta de estas.
> 
> ...



No, no. Quiero que te hagas cargo de la imbecilidad que escribes y documentes con una sola prueba lo que estás afirmando. Me hace gracia ver cómo vas variando tu discurso (ahora hablas de "proteínas y grasas" pero no tienes cojones de mencionar las animales, y luego hablas de "calorías", así, en general). Menudo subnormal estás hecho.

Si quieres jugar a inventarte cosas y diseminar mentiras en Internet, hazte cargo ; )


----------



## Max Aub (23 May 2022)

AmericanSamoa dijo:


> Los analfabetos teneis que saber que, por más que repitais eso, jamás se tornará verdad.
> 
> Muchos años dando la brasa con la mentira esa de que el ser humano comía carne de forma generalizada. Hay que ser bastante imbécil para no tener la menor remota idea de cómo era la alimentación humana hasta el siglo XIX.
> 
> ...



Todo lo que nombro son componentes que no existen en los productos vegetales. Otra cosa es que a tí no te suenen porque no lo hayas estudiado. Para obtener proteína completa necesitas todo el aminograma, no solo unos cuantos aminacidos de las legumbres. Y como he mencionado arriba hay aminoacidos que solo están en los productos animales.

Los países que más productos animales consumen son los que tienen mejor salud y esperanza de vida más alta.


----------



## DCLXVI (23 May 2022)

El gostoso dijo:


> La carne es vida
> Ver archivo adjunto 1067524
> 
> 
> ...



Bloqueado por ser una basura maleducada


----------



## AmericanSamoa (23 May 2022)

Max Aub dijo:


> Todo lo que nombro son componentes que no existen en los productos vegetales. Otra cosa es que a tí no te suenen porque no lo hayas estudiado. Para obtener proteína completa necesitas todo el aminograma, no solo unos cuantos aminacidos de las legumbres. Y como he mencionado arriba hay aminoacidos que solo están en los productos animales.
> 
> Los países que más productos animales consumen son los que tienen mejor salud y esperanza de vida más alta.



Todo lo que nombras son nutrientes no esenciales, excepto la vitamina B12.

La realidad es que yo llevo dieciseis años sin comer carne ni pescado y tengo una salud mejor que la tuya, seguramente. Eso es un hecho empírico que humilla a los subnormales como tú que pretenden insinuar que no podemos vivir sin comer animales y lo argumentais inventando cosas que no sabeis ni de dónde las sacais.

Eres otro borderline con el cerebro de un mosquito que inventa eso de la relación entre la carne y la esperanza de vida. Un cantamañanas que no es capaz de establecer una relación empírica entre ambas.

Por cierto: puedes vivir mucho mejor sin comer animales. Pero no puedes ni sobrevivir sin comer alimentos vegetales. Curioso, ¿eh? : )


----------



## ATARAXIO (23 May 2022)

Gubelkian dijo:


> Curiosamente en esos países donde dice usted que se come muy poca carne, la esperanza de vida es menor que en los occidentales, donde tan malísima dieta considera que llevamos.
> 
> Europa Occidental es la región del planeta que tiene probablemente la esperanza de vida más alta. Pues bien, somos carnívoros a tope. Bebemos leche de vaca (a la que racialmente estamos bien adaptados), comemos cerdo por un tubo, ternera, fritos, pescado en los países del Sur, embutidos, salchichas...
> 
> ...



Los europeos que ahora están llegando a viejos, no habian probado la carne en su vida.
pregunta a tus padres o abuelos cuántas veces comían carne a la semana.
Ya conté anteriormente que el el cálculo de la esperanza de vida en España es una de tantas falacias la que engañan a esta población adormecida y esclavizada en vías de extinción.
Si se hiciese el cálculo real, se tendría que tener en cuenta los millones de niños que han sido asesinados en el vientre de sus madres en estos últimos años. En términos estadísticos es lo mismo contarlos un poco antes de nacer que un poco después de nacer , qué es lo que se calcula realmente en los países africanos.

Por otra parte no tiene ningún mérito alargar una dolorosa vejez después de una vida deplorable y mal mi vida, habiendo pasado la juventud viviendo como una herramienta mecánica, como un burro dando vueltas a una noria.

" el espacio que vivimos no es vida sino tiempo" 

el tiempo que dedicas para tí .


----------



## Gubelkian (23 May 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Los europeos que ahora están llegando a viejos, no habian probado la carne en su vida.
> pregunta a tus padres o abuelos cuántas veces comían carne a la semana.
> Ya conté anteriormente que el el cálculo de la esperanza de vida en España es una de tantas falacias la que engañan a esta población adormecida y esclavizada en vías de extinción.
> Si se hiciese el cálculo real, se tendría que tener en cuenta los millones de niños que han sido asesinados en el vientre de sus madres en estos últimos años. En términos estadísticos es lo mismo contarlos un poco antes de nacer que un poco después de nacer , qué es lo que se calcula realmente en los países africanos.
> ...



Estamos en 2020.

Los europeos que tienen ahora 80 años tenían 20 en los años 60, cuando ya comían lo que les salía de los cojones en la mayor parte de Europa Occidental.

Que el tiempo pasa, y los que tenían 20 años en los años 30 ya han muerto.

Lo de los niños abortados no tiene nada que ver. Dado que no mueren por causas relacionadas con la alimentación o la salubridad, adiferencia de los niños africanos. Para esta discusión es irrelevante.

Lo de la vejez doloroda y lo de curra como una herramienta mecánica es indiferente de la dieta. De hecho, una dieta vegana probablemente sea acompañada de una vejez más dolorosa que una dieta omnívora.


----------



## ATARAXIO (23 May 2022)

Gubelkian dijo:


> Estamos en 2020.
> 
> Los europeos que tienen ahora 80 años tenían 20 en los años 60, cuando ya comían lo que les salía de los cojones en la mayor parte de Europa Occidental.
> 
> ...



¿ No te das cuenta ingenuo...

Si la enorme explosión demográfica del planeta, que ya son 8000 millones de habitantes, no corresponde a los países que tú señalas como mejores...
¿ algo raro hay en ese cuento?


----------



## ATARAXIO (23 May 2022)

Gubelkian dijo:


> Estamos en 2020.
> 
> Los europeos que tienen ahora 80 años tenían 20 en los años 60, cuando ya comían lo que les salía de los cojones en la mayor parte de Europa Occidental.
> 
> ...



En los años 60 no habían ni neveras en las casas, tú de qué vas !

Parece que has vivido en un mundo de yupi y no conoces la realidad.





En 1964 nacieron en España 700.000 niños y en 2021 nacieron 338.532 muchos hijos de extranjeros . Galicia ahora tiene menos población que en 1972


https://www.20minutos.es/noticia/5001672/0/el-numero-de-bebes-nacidos-de-mujeres-con-mas-de-45-anos-en-espana-se-dispara-un-42-8-en-el-primer-trimestre-del-ano/ Hemos comprobado en estos dos años de ataque de ingeniería social llamado coronavirus, lo fácil es es manipular y dirigir a millones...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Roquete (23 May 2022)

BIackadder dijo:


> Todos los vegetarianos que vuelven a comer carne dicen lo mismo, que se sienten capaces de tirar una pared a golpes.
> 
> Cuándo una raza esclaviza a otra una de las primeras cosas que hace es prohibirles la carne. Por algo será.



Sí, todos los veganos o vegetarianos que comían mal dicen lo mismo.

Los que comen bien, dan gracias a Dios de los dolores y problemas que se han quitado de encima.


----------



## Sunwukung (23 May 2022)

Gubelkian dijo:


> Las élites comen carne, huevos, leche, de primerísima calidad. Beben vino. Sus hijos toman leche de vaca hervida sin pasteurizar porque es sanísimo. La pasteurizada es para el vulgo. Comen mantequilla. Hay poquísimos casos de miembros de la élite veganos, y los que lo son lo sabemos todos porque procuran difundirlo bien.
> 
> Si las élites comen eso, y quieren que nosotros no lo comamos, desde luego es por algo.
> 
> ...



Que parte no entiendes que llevan queriendo que comamos carne, lácteos y huevos a todas horas los últimos setenta años no entiendes.

Llevan ocultando los beneficios de una dieta baja en alimentos de origen animal décadas, hay montones de estudios, evidencia tradicional (longevidad y salud de pueblos con diataa altas en animales frente a los pueblos con dietas contrarias).

Está supuesta propaganda y la apropiación del movimiento vegano lleva apenas dos años.


----------



## Roquete (23 May 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> El hecho de que tanta gente coma tanta carne tiene consecuencias .
> 
> Hacen nacer a pobres seres conscientes e inteligentes para que tengan una vida terrible y deplorable y luego después de transportarlos hacinados al matadero asesinarlos en tu nombre para que tú comas su carroña.
> 
> ...



Y es curiososo que no les importa nada.

Es increíble que un ser humano se considere "realizado" teniendo en la "parte de atrás" las granjas y los mataderos.

Hembras de cerdo que pasan 2 años en jaulas sin poder darse la vuelta, ni moverse, ni nada de nada; 
pollos que son enviados a los mataderos a los 22 días de nacer;
patos con las gargantas y los picos reventados para meterles un tubo que hace que se les destroce el hígado;
vacas que llegan al matadero y dan a luz allí, en medio de la matanza;
animales que no tienen ni la oportunidad de escapar del matadero, de su depredador (oportunidad que todo animal tiene en la naturaleza),
etc.

Animales que no han podido VIVIR, lo que se dice VIVIR ni un día de su existencia.

Entiendo a alguien que cace para vivir y solo coma caza (todavía estoy por ver a uno de esos), pero comer esos animales de "factoría" que no tuvieron ni un día digno y sin sufrimiento es incomprensible para gente que se considera "racional" y "civilizada"


----------



## ElMatareyes (23 May 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> qué parte no entenderán algunos que todas las especies de humanos que han existido se han extinguido.
> 
> ¿ Será que no les ha funcionado su método de caza ?
> 
> ...



Callese señora.....


----------



## Gubelkian (23 May 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> En los años 60 no habían ni neveras en las casas, tú de qué vas !
> 
> Parece que has vivido en un mundo de yupi y no conoces la realidad.
> 
> ...



En España en muchas no. En el resto de Europa Occidental sí. Y la esperanza de vida es parecida.


----------



## Señor Ekis (23 May 2022)

AmericanSamoa dijo:


> Los analfabetos teneis que saber que, por más que repitais eso, jamás se tornará verdad.
> 
> Muchos años dando la brasa con la mentira esa de que el ser humano comía carne de forma generalizada. Hay que ser bastante imbécil para no tener la menor remota idea de cómo era la alimentación humana hasta el siglo XIX.
> 
> ...




Lo único que veo es a un viejo malnutrido rabiando. Es un hecho comprobado por paleontólogos y biólogos, y aunque no fuera así solo hay que ver a nuestros parientes filogenéticos más próximos, nuestro sistema digestivo, nuestra historia, nuestras necesidades nutricionales, etc. Esos hechos no van a cambiar por mucho que eches la bilis.

La vitamina D se obtiene tanto por la exposición solar como por fuentes animales (principalmente pescado), si no que se lo digan a los inuit, que precisamente no tenían su piel muy expuesta al sol por razones obvias.


----------



## Gubelkian (23 May 2022)

Sunwukung dijo:


> Que parte no entiendes que llevan queriendo que comamos carne, lácteos y huevos a todas horas los últimos setenta años no entiendes.
> 
> Llevan ocultando los beneficios de una dieta baja en alimentos de origen animal décadas, hay montones de estudios, evidencia tradicional (longevidad y salud de pueblos con diataa altas en animales frente a los pueblos con dietas contrarias).
> 
> Está supuesta propaganda y la apropiación del movimiento vegano lleva apenas dos años.



¿Qué parte de que tener las despensas bien llenas hace que la gente vote a quienes se lo aseguren no entiende usted?

Es la gente la que pide tener carne, huevos, leche, vino, jamón y otros productos en abundancia, y no comer lentejas todos los días. 

Y como le he dicho, no conozco a casi nadie de la élite que prescinda de estas cosas. Al contrario:

Comen buen jamón, excelentes huevos, chuletones de primerísima calidad...

Yo comeré lo que coma la élite. Cuando ellos empiecen a comer alfalfa, me lo empezaré a pensar. Hasta entonces, a tomar por el culo las recomendaciones vegetarianas.

Igual que el Alberto Garzón: recomienda vegetarianismo y reducir consumo de carne, pero en su boda se sirve solomillo del bueno, y en cuanto tiene la ocasión, se pone hasta el culo de jamón del bueno.

Si en África tienen sobrepoblación, me parece bien que coman insectos o lentejas todos los días. Pero en España no tenemos ese problema.


----------



## AmericanSamoa (23 May 2022)

Señor Ekis dijo:


> Lo único que veo es a un viejo malnutrido rabiando. Es un hecho comprobado por paleontólogos y biólogos, y aunque no fuera así solo hay que ver a nuestros parientes filogenéticos más próximos, nuestro sistema digestivo, nuestra historia, nuestras necesidades nutricionales, etc. Esos hechos no van a cambiar por mucho que eches la bilis.
> 
> La vitamina D se obtiene tanto por la exposición solar como por fuentes animales (principalmente pescado), si no que se lo digan a los inuit, que precisamente no tenían su piel muy expuesta al sol por razones obvias.



En efecto, sólo hay que revisar la historia para saber que la carne nunca fue algo generalizado (más bien escaso) en la mayor parte de la población.

Tú puedes inventar lo contrario si quieres. Igual que hacen los progres revisando la historia y diciendo ahora que los mapuches eran de género fluido.

¿Nos explicas, "paleontólogo biólogo", cómo sobrevivo sin comer pescado durante dieciseis años? ¿Te preparaste el guión para responderme? : )

"Paleontólogos y biólogos", dice el muy imbécil.


----------



## ElMatareyes (23 May 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Etiopía y Nigeria tenían menos habitantes que España cuando murió Franco en 1975 ...
> ahora son más de 350 millones y comen todos los días.
> 
> Apuesto que ninguno se cambiaría por tí.



Ya te habia leido antes.
Que si temitas de metafisica, largas y profundas reflexiones......etc
Pero ahora has asomado la patita, y como no, un rojo de mierda progre abraza negros.

Me espero a la pagina 14 para bloquearte ya de una puta vez.


----------



## ElMatareyes (23 May 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Puedes encontrar imágenes mucho peores que esas en occidente. De hecho los hospitales están abarrotados de personas en penosas circunstancias pero que tapan de la vista .
> 
> son imágenes de los campos de refugiados de los países en guerra. Guerras provocadas por intereses comerciales sobre todo occidentales.
> 
> ...



PERO QUE VALIENTE HIJO DE PERRA
En serio? que se ven imagenes asi en Europa? 
Curiosamente siempre las guerras estan en sitios de mierda.

No veo ukranianos famelicos con moscas en la cara para tu desgracia....


----------



## adal86 (23 May 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Lo que tú dices es lo que puede pensar un fumador que no se explica como hay gente que no fuma.
> 
> O un gay, que no entiende que a otros hombres no le apetezca hacer lo que tanto busca él



Te equivocas. A lo que yo me refiero es a un gay que no entiende que haya otros gays que se reprimen porque la sociedad (una parte) dice que ser gay es malo.

Sí te encanta la carne (como nos pasa al 90% de las personas, por no decir al 99% (por algo será...)), pues come carne, no dejes de comerla porque no sé quién, o no qué estudios dicen que es malo por no sé qué tal cosa.


----------



## ATARAXIO (23 May 2022)

ElMatareyes dijo:


> PERO QUE VALIENTE HIJO DE PERRA
> En serio? que se ven imagenes asi en Europa?
> Curiosamente siempre las guerras estan en sitios de mierda.
> 
> No veo ukranianos famelicos con moscas en la cara para tu desgracia....





ElMatareyes dijo:


> PERO QUE VALIENTE HIJO DE PERRA
> En serio? que se ven imagenes asi en Europa?
> Curiosamente siempre las guerras estan en sitios de mierda.
> 
> No veo ukranianos famelicos con moscas en la cara para tu desgracia....



Es que de hecho sólo ves lo que te ponen delante de los ojos sin mirar más allá ni lo que pretenden con determinadas imágenes.

Eres un tonto más del rebaño que no sabes en qué mundo vives.


----------



## Alcazar (23 May 2022)

∞/∞ dijo:


> Eso que enlazas es un publirreportaje de un laboratorio, aunque no quepa duda que los ácidos grasos omega 3 son cardioprotectores.
> 
> Dicho esto, los inuit son el grupo racial con peor estadística de esperanza de vida en Canadá, con un pronóstico de 11 años menos que los no indígenas, lo que se cumple tanto en varones como en hembras, aunque la esperanza de vida de las inuit sea 6-7 años mejor que la de los hombres.



Esos son los inuit estabulizados por el gobierno canadiense en reservas y alimentados a base de maiz, trigo y azúcar. Cuando a un pueblo de cazadores recolectores les privas de sus alimentación tradicional y les pasas a alimentar con afrecho se produce un cataclismo. Nosotros al menos tuvimos unas generaciones para aclimatarnos a los antinutrientes y venenos vegetales como el gluten de los cereales, y los que no pudieron se quedaron en el camino. A ellos les viene de golpe, sus abuelos nunca probaron el pan o las legumbres, y los que desarrollan intolerancias serias a esos alimentos se quedan en el camino.


----------



## Gubelkian (23 May 2022)

AmericanSamoa dijo:


> En efecto, sólo hay que revisar la historia para saber que la carne nunca fue algo generalizado (más bien escaso) en la mayor parte de la población.
> 
> Tú puedes inventar lo contrario si quieres. Igual que hacen los progres revisando la historia y diciendo ahora que los mapuches eran de género fluido.
> 
> ...



También la historia nos dice que los antibióticos nunca fueron algo generalizado. De hecho, no existieron hasta el Siglo XX.

Y ya ve. 

Si la gente no consumía más carne en el pasado es porque no podía, no porque no quisiera. De hecho, las nutrición completa que tenemos ahora es probable que fuese algo más o menos escaso hasta entrado el Siglo XX. Y ya ve lo bien que nos ha ido comiendo en abundancia. ¿Que la sobreabundancia tiene algunos problemas? pues sí. Pero mucho mejor y más saludable eso que la escasez.

Pero desde luego la gente ahora está más sana y vive más años que con las dietas anteriores al Siglo XX. ¿Que hay muchos viejos enfermos?. Pues nos ha jodido. Como que al llegar casi todo el mundo a viejo, pues casi todos tienen achaques.


----------



## Alcazar (23 May 2022)

Scire dijo:


> He conocido a varias, todos ellos en la veintena, que se hacen trampas... Cuando sales a tomar algo con ellos, solo piden patatas fritas, que habitualmente suelen traerlas con mantequilla o queso. Cuántas veces hacen la vista gorda y se las comen...
> Un amigo estuvo varios días "flojo", no se había tomado su B12. No recuperó las fuerzas hasta que se metió el taco de mantequilla que venía con las patatas.
> 
> Muchos veganos suelen hacer un cambio de chip que puede notarse en su vocabulario. Cuando empiezan, suelen insistir en el "veganismo". Meses después, suelen hablar de "vegetarianismo".



De trampas fué sonado el caso de la influencer mexicana que tenía tropescientosmil seguidores en instagram subiendo recetas crudiveganas. En un video de otra influencer salió de refilón comiéndose un gran pescado a la parrilla.

Subió un video justificándose porque según ella tenía que comer pescado por prescripción médica por causa de sufrir una intolerancia alimentaria grave (claro, a la mierda de dieta crudivegana que hacía) pero mostrándose segura de que el crudiveganismo era la mejor opción alimenticia posible.


----------



## Señor Ekis (23 May 2022)

AmericanSamoa dijo:


> En efecto, sólo hay que revisar la historia para saber que la carne nunca fue algo generalizado (más bien escaso) en la mayor parte de la población.
> 
> Tú puedes inventar lo contrario si quieres. Igual que hacen los progres revisando la historia y diciendo ahora que los mapuches eran de género fluido.
> 
> ...




1ª La carne en realidad no ha sido algo restringido a la mayor parte de la población, al menos no en lugares como Europa, sencillamente las partes más nobles. Pero un consumo ocasional de carne como tocino, tuétano o colágeno de los huesos, gelatinas y partes menos accesibles no ha sido algo extraño (así como huevos, marisco y pescado para algunas poblaciones).

2º Esa restricción al consumo de carne ha sido algo bastante reciente, y realmente breve y efímero desde el punto de vista evolutivo e histórico (o más bien prehistórico). Simplemente desde el neolítico cuando el ser humano se hizo sedentario y en muchas sociedades los cereales se volvieron la base alimenticia. Esos miles de años son un "pedo" respecto a la filogenia y adaptación de la especie, comparados con los cientos de miles del años del paleolítico.
Los humanos que vivieron en esos lugares obtuvieron una mejor adaptación, pero no por ello dejo de ser nutritivo el consumo de alimento animal jamás. Por otro lado, como ya hemos comentado, tenemos el caso de etnias que solo habían conocido una dieta cazadora-recolectora, para los que la dieta moderna ha supuesto una cataclismo en su salud y estilo de vida.

3º Quien esta actuando como un progre eres tu, que ante una evidencia que te rompe los esquemas reaccionas con agresividad y fanatismo. Incapaz de cambiar de postura y solo buscando tener la razón. El insulto también es algo muy típico de los progres, y tu los has usado desde el primer mensaje. Pero en fin, tampoco es una sorpresa. Es el recurso de aquellos que no tienen la inteligencia, la templanza o los argumentos para enfrentar una discusión de otra forma. 

4º Tu mismo lo has dicho, has "sobrevivido", eso no significa que estés en un estado nutricional optimo, ni muchísimo menos sano. Hay seres humanos que han sobrevivido durante años languideciendo en una celda, con apenas aporte calórico, nutricional, luz del sol ni contacto humano, eso no significa que eso sea un estilo de vida saludable.



Un saludo y no rabies mucho, que bastante tiene ya tu organismo encima.


----------



## ATARAXIO (23 May 2022)

adal86 dijo:


> Te equivocas. A lo que yo me refiero es a un gay que no entiende que haya otros gays que se reprimen porque la sociedad (una parte) dice que ser gay es malo.
> 
> Sí te encanta la carne (como nos pasa al 90% de las personas, por no decir al 99% (por algo será...)), pues come carne, no dejes de comerla porque no sé quién, o no qué estudios dicen que es malo por no sé qué tal cosa.



que no hombre ! en fin. voy a hacer un esfuerzo de simplificación para intentar que lo entiendas.

TODOS LOS ANIMALES TIENEN DOS ANSIEDADES : COMER Y FOLLAR ( LA GULA Y LA LUJURIA )

COMER lo inventaron nuestras antepasadas las bacterias para conseguir energía absorbiendo la vida de otra bacteria. Se trata de matar , despedazar , triturar con los dientes y desintegrar en el estómago los elementos químicos del ser que estaba vivo para que pasen a formar parte del propio : básicamente glúcidos-lípidos y prótidos ..... fósforo, calcio, sodio, potasio, magnesio, manganeso, vitaminas etc.

Nuestras antepasadas las anémonas y las babosas marinas también comen, igual que nuestros antepasados los peces , los anfibios , reptiles y monos ...

Cada especie ha evolucionado para aprovechar los nutrientes que tiene a su alcance sean de origen vegetal o animal. De hecho la vida es una constante huida de los depredadores y una constante búsqueda de presas o alimentos ( por eso a los chavales les gustan los juegos de ordenador . En su mente está el mono que huye atemorizado de los felinos )

todos esos mecanismos y reacciones programadas vienen de serie como el sistema operativo de un ordenador. 
Luego durante el aprendizaje puedes instalar " aplicaciones " .

LA BIOQUÍMICA RECOMPENSA O CASTIGA SIEMPRE Y CUANDO SIGAS LO QUE ESTÁ PROGRAMADO QUE BÁSICAMENTE ES 
- COMER PARA QUE SOBREVIVA EL INDIVIDUO
- REPRODUCIRSE PARA QUE SOBREVIVA LA ESPECIE 

*La casualidad hace que algunas sustancias naturales o sintetizadas encajen en los receptores de endorfinas como puede ser la nicotina y otras drogas y acaban estropeándolos. Pero también se estropean por el abuso o mal entrenamiento y se convierten igualmente en adicciones : 
- al juego ( poker - tragaperras ) 
- al deporte ( verlo o practicarlo)
- al trabajo ( vivir sólo para acaparar sin límites los beneficios que aporte determinada actividad )*

_*
“Hay ciertas cosas que dependen de nosotros mismos, como nuestros juicios, nuestras tendencias, nuestros deseos y aversiones y por lo tanto debemos ser nosotros a través del razonamiento lógico quien controle nuestras pasiones y no al revés "
*_
*"Las emociones duran segundos, pero tenemos la tendencia a extenderlas y su repetición crea estados de ánimo que después por acumulación llegan a convertirse en rasgos personales"*

y es aquí a donde quería llegar :

NO ES EL DINERO QUE SE GANA POR EL TRABAJO
NO ES EL SABOR DE LA CARNE O CUALQUIER OTRA COMIDA 
NO ES INTRODUCIR EL PENE EN UN AGUJERO Y MOVERSE COMO UN AUTÓMATA 


Lo que está sucediendo es que la bioquímica actúa como un chute de heroína y la persona se está dopando. 

Y esa es la razón por la que la misma actividad o el mismo alimento a unas personas les encanta y a otras les parece repulsivo.


----------



## Señor Ekis (23 May 2022)

Sunwukung dijo:


> Que parte no entiendes que llevan queriendo que comamos carne, lácteos y huevos a todas horas los últimos setenta años no entiendes.
> 
> Llevan ocultando los beneficios de una dieta baja en alimentos de origen animal décadas, hay montones de estudios, evidencia tradicional (longevidad y salud de pueblos con diataa altas en animales frente a los pueblos con dietas contrarias).
> 
> Está supuesta propaganda y la apropiación del movimiento vegano lleva apenas dos años.



Entonces estate tranquilo porque las elites se han dado cuenta y están reculando a marchas forzadas. El que Bill Gates, medio Hollywood y en general el establishment del mundo occidental, este invirtiendo y promocionando la carne sintética y el cada vez mayor consumo de vegetales te debe de producir un enorme alivio espiritual. Todo por nuestro bien por supuesto, eso si, la comida favorita del bueno de Bill siguen siendo las hamburguesas. En la línea del amigo Garzón que comentaban ahí atrás, clásico haz lo que yo digo y no lo que yo hago.

Y al margen de todo esto; El país más longevo del planeta es Japón, que si bien consume gran cantidad de vegetales (aquí nadie esta nadie diciendo que sean malos por cierto, pero siempre la gente tiende a contemplar algo de forma maniquea), tiene el pescado y en general productos de origen animal marinos como una parte fundamental y característica de su dieta. El segundo país más longevo es el nuestro, donde precisamente el consumo de origen animal en la gastronomía no es algo atípico que digamos.


----------



## BIackadder (23 May 2022)

Europa Soberana: Homo carnivorus, o revolución carnívora —la caza, la carne y el fuego como aceleradores evolutivos


En los tiempos más tempranos, los hombres vivían en la oscuridad y no tenían animales que cazar. Eran personas pobres, ignorantes, muy inferiores a las que viven hoy en día. Se desplazaban en busca de domida, vivían viajando como nosotros, pero de un modo diferente. Cuando paraban y acampaban...




www.burbuja.info





Finalizado.


----------



## ATARAXIO (23 May 2022)

Gubelkian dijo:


> En España en muchas no. En el resto de Europa Occidental sí. Y la esperanza de vida es parecida.



Que la esperanza de vida en España es falsa joder ! 

hay muchos datos que se deberían añadir a esa estadística y no se hace. 

No sólo los millones de niños que son asesinados en el vientre de sus madres y los que no nacen por el uso de anticonceptivos. Lógicamente si no nacen no mueren y por lo tanto es un país de viejos ! 

en el cálculo se debería tener en cuenta lo que viven los gatos y los perros que reemplazan a los hijos . Desde el punto de vista emocional son seres vivos que en la mente de esa persona equivalen a los hijos que no tienen.

El hecho de que los gatos y los perros ( que son como un hijo único ) vivan una media de 8 años .... es como si se muriese el hijo único de 8 años . 

De hecho al ser mucho más dependientes que un niño que está todo el día en la guardería y después en el colegio - las españolas sufren un shock emocional similar al que sufriría una nigeriana si se le muriesen sus 6 hijos de golpe. 

*ESO ES LO QUE HAY QUE TENER EN CUENTA !

NO SI UNOS VIEJOS DECRÉPITOS SE CAGAN EN LOS PAÑALES ENCAMADOS EN UNA RESIDENCIA DURANTE 5 AÑOS MÁS QUE LA MEDIA Y ESTÁN DESEANDO MORIR DE UNA VEZ . *


----------



## Sunwukung (23 May 2022)

Señor Ekis dijo:


> Entonces estate tranquilo porque las elites se han dado cuenta y están reculando a marchas forzadas. El que Bill Gates, medio Hollywood y en general el establishment del mundo occidental, este invirtiendo y promocionando la carne sintética y el cada vez mayor consumo de vegetales te debe de producir un enorme alivio espiritual. Todo por nuestro bien por supuesto, eso si, la comida favorita del bueno de Bill siguen siendo las hamburguesas. En la línea del amigo Garzón que comentaban ahí atrás, clásico haz lo que yo digo y no lo que yo hago.
> 
> Y al margen de todo esto; El país más longevo del planeta es Japón, que si bien consume gran cantidad de vegetales (aquí nadie esta nadie diciendo que sean malos por cierto, pero siempre la gente tiende a contemplar algo de forma maniquea), tiene el pescado y en general productos de origen animal marinos como una parte fundamental y característica de su dieta. El segundo país más longevo es el nuestro, donde precisamente el consumo de origen animal en la gastronomía no es algo atípico que digamos.



Pero qué tal tonterias dices, son cortinas de humo mientras destruyen la soberanía alimentaria, déjate de mosergas de que si una dieta es mejor o peor, primero habrá que comer. Eso sí, en crisis lo que menos vas a comer es carne a todas horas como en el presente.

Luego es que no lewis estudios, la dieta tradicional de Okinawa, una puta isla, es prácticamente vegana, un 80% de las calorías carbohidratos.

La carne y el pescado eran testimoniales y no explican su excepcional longevidad, de las generaciones pasadas, porque las actuales, como en todas partes, hace décadas que viven menos.

No pensáis, solo tenéis prejuicios de clase.


----------



## Señor Ekis (23 May 2022)

Sunwukung dijo:


> Pero qué tal tonterias dices, son cortinas de humo mientras destruyen la soberanía alimentaria, déjate de mosergas de que si una dieta es mejor o peor, primero habrá que comer. Eso sí, en crisis lo que menos vas a comer es carne a todas horas como en el presente.
> 
> Luego es que no lewis estudios, la dieta tradicional de Okinawa, una puta isla, es prácticamente vegana, un 80% de las calorías carbohidratos.
> 
> ...



Tontearías no, hechos, y si no rebátelo en lugar de farfullar.
Japón es bastante más que Okinawa, y aun dando ese dato por bueno no puedes obviar el aporte de origen animal solo porque no te convenga.

" La carne y el pescado eran testimoniales y no explican su excepcional longevidad, de las generaciones pasadas, porque las actuales, como en todas partes, hace décadas que viven menos. "

¿Una nacían compuesta por islas rodeadas de un inmenso océano, cuya gastronomía esta plagada de pescado y marisco, y con un geografía repleta de pueblos pesqueros?
Dame ese dato de una fuente fiable o estas hablando por hablar.


----------



## Sunwukung (23 May 2022)

Señor Ekis dijo:


> Tontearías no, hechos, y si no rebátelo en lugar de farfullar.
> Japón es bastante más que Okinawa, y aun dando ese dato por bueno no puedes obviar el aporte de origen animal solo porque no te convenga.
> 
> " La carne y el pescado eran testimoniales y no explican su excepcional longevidad, de las generaciones pasadas, porque las actuales, como en todas partes, hace décadas que viven menos. "
> ...



Búscate los estudios, están en pubmed, traditional diet of Okinawa, ya lo he puesto varias veces en el foro.


----------



## Señor Ekis (23 May 2022)

Sunwukung dijo:


> Búscate los estudios, están en pubmed, traditional diet of Okinawa, ya lo he puesto varias veces en el foro.



Yo te he preguntado por Japón, no por Okinawa. Es como si estuviéramos hablando de una estadística a nivel nacional y te agarraras a las Canarias ignorando el resto.


----------



## Sunwukung (23 May 2022)

Señor Ekis dijo:


> Yo te he preguntado por Japón, no por Okinawa. Es como si estuviéramos hablando de una estadística a nivel nacional y te agarraras a las Canarias ignorando el resto.



En Japón la dieta tradicional era también alta en carbohidratos, la diferencia era que en Okinawa se pasaron a la batata o bonito hace 500 años, que desplazo en gran parte al arroz, mientras que en el continente comían básicamente arroz como fuente de carbohidratos, el resultado, que en Okinawa era donde más vivían, aunque el efecto del bonito o el arroz no está claro.

Ahora los japos siguen comiendo menos alimentos de origen animal que los occidentales pero más que sus antepasados, resultado, viven menos que sus antepasados, es lo que se ha venido observando una y otra ven en los últimos setenta años.


----------



## ATARAXIO (23 May 2022)

Roquete dijo:


> Y es curiososo que no les importa nada.
> 
> Es increíble que un ser humano se considere "realizado" teniendo en la "parte de atrás" las granjas y los mataderos.
> 
> ...



la cría intensiva . El trato inconcebible que se le da a los llamados animales que son seres tan inteligentes y conscientes como cualquier humano ... es sin duda el mayor problema social que existe hoy en día.

Para que alguna persona abducida y estúpida lo entienda ... si no le gustaría que su perro o su gato sufriese la vida de los animales que se come ¿ por qué no le afecta ?

¿ ojos que no ven corazón que no siente ? pues miren los vídeos de los mataderos que he puesto !

Llevo toda la vida estudiando la inteligencia animal y la etología. No hay absolutamente ninguna diferencia simplemente que cada especie vive en su dimensión y los humanos no hacen nada por intentar entenderlos.

Un delfín si viese a un humano braceando en el agua hasta morir ahogado pensaría que es una especie estúpida incapaz de sobrevivir .


En cualquier caso para quien no tenga capacidad de entender este concepto se lo simplifico :

¿ Se pueden comer los humanos que nacen con graves deficiencias mentales ? ¿ acaso no son mucho más inteligentes los llamados animales ? ¿ qué les diferencia ? ¿ la forma del cuerpo por fuera ? porque por dentro somos lo mismo que los cerdos.


----------



## pasapiseroverde (23 May 2022)

AmericanSamoa dijo:


> Todo lo que nombras son nutrientes no esenciales, excepto la vitamina B12.
> 
> La realidad es que yo llevo dieciseis años sin comer carne ni pescado y tengo una salud mejor que la tuya, seguramente. Eso es un hecho empírico que humilla a los subnormales como tú que pretenden insinuar que no podemos vivir sin comer animales y lo argumentais inventando cosas que no sabeis ni de dónde las sacais.
> 
> ...



Quítate todos los suplementos y me lo cuentas, cuerpoescombro.


----------



## Sunwukung (23 May 2022)

pasapiseroverde dijo:


> Quítate todos los suplementos y me lo cuentas, cuerpoescombro.



donald watson, creador del término vegano, vivió 95 años y nunca tomo b12. La b12 que tú tomas es la que suplementas a los animales enfermos que te comes, más la b12 que llevan décadas echando a todos los alimentos que te comes, incluida la leche pasteurizada (primero la destruyen completamente, y luego tienen que añadirle vitaminas para que alimente algo).

No tenéis ni puta idea de nutrición, ni de fisiología humana o animal, ni de etología ni de nada, sois el producto de 70 años de adoctrinamiento para que considerárais la carne, huevos o lácteos como lo principal del plato y los alimentos de origen vegetal como la guarnición, prejuicio totalmente generalizado, así que de propaganda vegana nada.

Mientras la incapacidad de pensamiento crítico e intelectual profundo bien pudiera estar directamente correlacinado con la dieta esperpéntica llena de exceso de proteínas de origen animal, grasas de origen animal, grasas en general, adrenalina y hormonas de animales estabulados y enfermos, la que ha provocado el homo ovis que predomina actualmente.

Porque hay una correlación directa entre agricultura y dieta predominantemente vegetariana y civilización, no hay una sola civilización humana antes de los frigoríficos que se haya basado en una dieta tipo esquimal, ni una.


----------



## Señor Ekis (23 May 2022)

Sunwukung dijo:


> En Japón la dieta tradicional era también alta en carbohidratos, la diferencia era que en Okinawa se pasaron a la batata o bonito hace 500 años, que desplazo en gran parte al arroz, mientras que en el continente comían básicamente arroz como fuente de carbohidratos, el resultado, que en Okinawa era donde más vivían, aunque el efecto del bonito o el arroz no está claro.
> 
> Ahora los japos siguen comiendo menos alimentos de origen animal que los occidentales pero más que sus antepasados, resultado, viven menos que sus antepasados, es lo que se ha venido observando una y otra ven en los últimos setenta años.




Sigues sin traerme la evidencia de que la dieta histórica de un país archipiélago rodeado de agua y pueblos pesqueros obtiene un aporte tan minoritario de alimentación animal como sugieres. En cualquier caso el mayor contraste con los "occidentales" (simplificando muchísimo, porque anda que no hay diferencias geográficas, de dieta y cultura), es el consumo de trigo y otros cereales con gluten como base a cambio de arroz (o batata según tu en Okinawa). 

Y te insisto, el mundo es un lugar enorme y curiosamente el segundo país con mayor esperanza de vida es España, que consumimos alimentos de origen animal tradicionalmente para aburrir. Según tus tesis el campeón debiera ser India u otros lugares con una preponderancia de dieta vegetariana o de al menos escaso aporte animal.


----------



## Sunwukung (23 May 2022)

Señor Ekis dijo:


> Sigues sin traerme la evidencia de que la dieta histórica de un país archipiélago rodeado de agua y pueblos pesqueros obtiene un aporte tan minoritario de alimentación animal como sugieres. En cualquier caso el mayor contraste con los "occidentales" (simplificando muchísimo, porque anda que no hay diferencias geográficas, de dieta y cultura), es el consumo de trigo y otros cereales con gluten como base a cambio de arroz (o batata según tu en Okinawa).
> 
> Y te insisto, el mundo es un lugar enorme y curiosamente el segundo país con mayor esperanza de vida es España, que consumimos alimentos de origen animal tradicionalmente para aburrir. Según tus tesis el campeón debiera ser India u otros lugares con una preponderancia de dieta vegetariana o de al menos escaso aporte animal.



no es tan difícil encontrarla:





__





Wayback Machine






web.archive.org


----------



## Señor Ekis (23 May 2022)

Sunwukung dijo:


> no es tan difícil encontrarla:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Y dale, aun suponiendo que el articulo estuviera acertado, no tuviera variables error ni bloqueo, y se pudiera extraer una casualidad en la lineal de lo que sostienes:
Japón =/ Okinawa

Y el modo de hacerte el loco con el resto de cuestiones ya ni lo comento.


----------



## Sunwukung (23 May 2022)

Señor Ekis dijo:


> Y dale, aun suponiendo que el articulo estuviera acertado, no tuviera variables error ni bloqueo, y se pudiera extraer una casualidad en la lineal de lo que sostienes:
> Japón =/ Okinawa
> 
> Y el modo de hacerte el loco con el resto de cuestiones ya ni lo comento.



prejuicios everywhere.

Somos primates, no hay una sola adaptación específica para el consumo de altas cantidades de carne, por lo que es esperable que surjan problemas de salud cuando se consumen productos de origen animal en grandes cantidades (hipótesis 1), empíricamente se demuestra que hay un incremento de las prevalencia de las enfermedades de afluencia (cardiovasculares, diabetes, etc) en una población de manera lineal al incremento de la proporción de alimentos de origen animal en la dieta, y viceversa, con la hipótesis inicial queda demostrada.

más de 100 años de datos al respecto, puedes incluso preguntar, si todavía tienes, a la gente de más de 70, 80 y 90 años qué comían cuando eran pequeños, o razonar en base a la ausencia de adelantos tecnológicos que a puesto a disposición de millones productos muy perecederos que prácticamente sólo se comían en las fiestas, o en lo que costaba, en términos de recurso, producir conservas de todo tipo y cuándo se inventaron, o cuándo se inventó el arco y las flechas, etc, el que no lo quiera ver, que no lo vea, da igual porque como las cosas sigan igual, nadie comerá nada hasta que quedemos o queden cuatro gatos salvo que reaccionemos.


----------



## Señor Ekis (23 May 2022)

Sunwukung dijo:


> prejuicios everywhere.
> 
> Somos primates, no hay una sola adaptación específica para el consumo de altas cantidades de carne, por lo que es esperable que surjan problemas de salud cuando se consumen productos de origen animal en grandes cantidades (hipótesis 1), empíricamente se demuestra que hay un incremento de las prevalencia de las enfermedades de afluencia (cardiovasculares, diabetes, etc) en una población de manera lineal al incremento de la proporción de alimentos de origen animal en la dieta, y viceversa, con la hipótesis inicial queda demostrada.
> 
> más de 100 años de datos al respecto, puedes incluso preguntar, si todavía tienes, a la gente de más de 70, 80 y 90 años qué comían cuando eran pequeños, o razonar en base a la ausencia de adelantos tecnológicos que a puesto a disposición de millones productos muy perecederos que prácticamente sólo se comían en las fiestas, o en lo que costaba, en términos de recurso, producir conservas de todo tipo y cuándo se inventaron, o cuándo se inventó el arco y las flechas, etc, el que no lo quiera ver, que no lo vea, da igual porque como las cosas sigan igual, nadie comerá nada hasta que quedemos o queden cuatro gatos salvo que reaccionemos.



Non sequitur como una catedral de grande. Para ti la perra gorda amigo. Para que atender argumentos, discurrir y reflexionar cuando te puedes salir por la tangente y atrincherarte en una trinchera ideológica. Ale que la clorofila y la Pachamama sean contigo amigo vegano.


----------



## Charles B. (23 May 2022)

sebososabroso dijo:


> Estuve saliendo hace muchos años con una de la primeras veganas que conocí. El caso es que ya empezaban con esa superioridad moral que se gastan ahora, pero ni por asomo eran tan vomitivos, el caso es que cuando quedábamos a cenar siempre teníamos problemas por el tema de la elección del restaurante, luego por elegir el plato que no siempre se ajustaba, al final se pedía un triste hervido o algo parecido, luego siempre la puntilla de la crítica por mi menú con carne o lácteos. Para tener relaciones me pedía por favor que me lavara los dientes. Me acuerdo también de sus reglas muy dolorosas, lo tranquila que era y que siempre estaba cansada (no lo atribuí a eso del veganismo, pues en aquellos años me importaba todo una mierda y mas eso) Era muy melancólica, tenía muchos gases y cuando pasaba por el WC era un sopor inaguantable, que peste, me enseño o quemar papel de water antes de salir. Al final un cambio de residencia de ella forzó las cosas, aunque yo con ella estaba relativamente bien, no era de las que me calentaba la cabeza.
> Luego conocí a una que era para ahorcar, de esas que te decían que comías cadáveres y que comer carne era un atentado para la pachamama, la muerte.



Joder, qué paciencia tenéis algunos. Yo siempre he salido con carnívoras salvajes, como yo, y tan contentos al menos en lo gastronómico, jaja


----------



## Charles B. (23 May 2022)

El gostoso dijo:


> La carne es vida
> Ver archivo adjunto 1067524
> 
> 
> ...



Podrías haber buscado culos no deformes.


----------



## Charles B. (23 May 2022)

Jackblack dijo:


> Os han hecho creer q el humano es carnívoro??
> De donde sacas eso???
> El humano es omnivoro.



Una cosa es que *podamos* comer de todo y otra es que nos enloquezca la *carne* poco hecha, punto *sangrante*, y nos sintamos en *plenitud* desgarrándola y degustándola.


----------



## BIackadder (23 May 2022)

Señor Ekis dijo:


> Non sequitur como una catedral de grande. Para ti la perra gorda amigo. Para que atender argumentos, discurrir y reflexionar cuando te puedes salir por la tangente y atrincherarte en una trinchera ideológica. Ale que la clorofila y la Pachamama sean contigo amigo vegano.



Ya te ha dado cuenta por fín de con quiénes tratas?



Los vegetarianos no son para razonar con ellos, si no para reírse de ellos.

Que la venganza de los tontos ya está durando demasiado.


----------



## El gostoso (23 May 2022)

Charles B. dijo:


> Podrías haber buscado culos no deformes.



Cuida tu amariconamiento, amic


----------



## Señor Ekis (23 May 2022)

BIackadder dijo:


> Ya te ha dado cuenta por fín de con quiénes tratas?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Definitivamente. Por lo general me gusta dar una oportunidad a la gente, siempre hay un justo en Sodoma. Pero como pasa con tantos otros temas de índole identitario o ideológico razonar y debatir suele ser algo fútil. Es algo casi que religioso. En fin, al menos sirve para aportar algo a quien siente genuina curiosidad por el tema y ande algo despistado. 

Siempre me he partido con esa escena de Futurama, que grande era la serie en su edad de oro coño


----------



## Albtd43 (23 May 2022)

Alcazar dijo:


> Hola @ATARAXIO y @Sunwukung , mirad a donde lleva vuestra maravillosa dieta vegana:


----------



## Omegatron (24 May 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> la cría intensiva . El trato inconcebible que se le da a los llamados animales que son seres tan inteligentes y conscientes como cualquier humano ... es sin duda el mayor problema social que existe hoy en día.
> 
> Para que alguna persona abducida y estúpida lo entienda ... si no le gustaría que su perro o su gato sufriese la vida de los animales que se come ¿ por qué no le afecta ?
> 
> ...



Yo me comería un perro o un gato si hace falta.

Moralmente es como tus gatos y perros que comen piensos hechos con POLLOS


Ahora, es más optimo alimentarse de herbívoros, veganos incluidos


----------



## Lammero (24 May 2022)

Albtd43 dijo:


>




Están a una zanahoria de la santidad xD





__





Catarismo - frwiki.wiki







es.frwiki.wiki


----------



## Sunwukung (24 May 2022)

Señor Ekis dijo:


> Sigues sin traerme la evidencia de que la dieta histórica de un país archipiélago rodeado de agua y pueblos pesqueros obtiene un aporte tan minoritario de alimentación animal como sugieres. En cualquier caso el mayor contraste con los "occidentales" (simplificando muchísimo, porque anda que no hay diferencias geográficas, de dieta y cultura), es el consumo de trigo y otros cereales con gluten como base a cambio de arroz (o batata según tu en Okinawa).
> 
> Y te insisto, el mundo es un lugar enorme y curiosamente el segundo país con mayor esperanza de vida es España, que consumimos alimentos de origen animal tradicionalmente para aburrir. Según tus tesis el campeón debiera ser India u otros lugares con una preponderancia de dieta vegetariana o de al menos escaso aporte animal.



Encima anumerico, una dieta con un 80% de las calorías procedentes de los carbohidratos, que solo están en las plantas, no puede comer muchos alimentos de origen animal. En el estudio que te cité está perfectamente desglosado los nutrientes y lo que comían los okimawenses, leetelo si es que quieres aprender algo, homo ovis.


----------



## Sunwukung (24 May 2022)

Señor Ekis dijo:


> Sigues sin traerme la evidencia de que la dieta histórica de un país archipiélago rodeado de agua y pueblos pesqueros obtiene un aporte tan minoritario de alimentación animal como sugieres. En cualquier caso el mayor contraste con los "occidentales" (simplificando muchísimo, porque anda que no hay diferencias geográficas, de dieta y cultura), es el consumo de trigo y otros cereales con gluten como base a cambio de arroz (o batata según tu en Okinawa).
> 
> Y te insisto, el mundo es un lugar enorme y curiosamente el segundo país con mayor esperanza de vida es España, que consumimos alimentos de origen animal tradicionalmente para aburrir. Según tus tesis el campeón debiera ser India u otros lugares con una preponderancia de dieta vegetariana o de al menos escaso aporte animal.



La esperanza de vida y la longevidad no son lo mismo, los que ahora mismo están viviendo mucho son generaciones criadas con dietas fundamentalmente vegetarianas, los niños de la posguerra, no sus hijos, que ya están muriendo más jóvenes.

Si es que eres anumerico.


----------



## Sunwukung (24 May 2022)

Señor Ekis dijo:


> Non sequitur como una catedral de grande. Para ti la perra gorda amigo. Para que atender argumentos, discurrir y reflexionar cuando te puedes salir por la tangente y atrincherarte en una trinchera ideológica. Ale que la clorofila y la Pachamama sean contigo amigo vegano.



Anumerico ignorante, lo tienes todo. Debe de ser la ausencia de carbohidratos y los coágulos de colesterol que te impiden el.correcto funcionamiento del.cerebro.

No he aportado un solo arguelnto ideológico, al contrario que tu, apelamdo una mera clasificación etologica y a teorías antropologícas plenamente refutadas, a gurus paleo, a prejuicios.


----------



## Roquete (24 May 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> la cría intensiva . El trato inconcebible que se le da a los llamados animales que son seres tan inteligentes y conscientes como cualquier humano ... es sin duda el mayor problema social que existe hoy en día.
> 
> Para que alguna persona abducida y estúpida lo entienda ... si no le gustaría que su perro o su gato sufriese la vida de los animales que se come ¿ por qué no le afecta ?
> 
> ...



Totalmente de acuerdo contigo. 

Y de lo último: cualquier animal sano es mil veces más inteligente que un humano con deficiencias mentales graves o medias. El animal sano sabe: buscarse la vida, cuidar de sus hijos, etc....algo que un ser humano con problemas mentales graves no puede hacer.

En el caso de las personas con deficiencias mentales, en parte (gracias a Dios), hemos aprendido de la gente más sensible a cuidar de esos humanos (humanos a los que se mataba o maltrataba hasta hace dos días), porque merece la pena (tanto para el cuidador como para la persona cuidada).

Ahora falta que la visión de la inteligencia y de la sensibilidad de los animales se algo que comprendan suficientes humanos como para saltar del maltrato gravísimo al cuidado.

La ceguera del ser humano respecto a los animales (su inteligencia-sensibilidad) y al sufrimiento que les causamos es pura estupidez.
Y es tan exagerada que un ser humano puede vivir cerca de animales toda su vida y no haber comprendido nada ni de su "lenguaje" corporal ni de lo que necesita.


----------



## Ace Tone (24 May 2022)

BIackadder dijo:


> Todos los vegetarianos que vuelven a comer carne dicen lo mismo, que se sienten capaces de tirar una pared a golpes.
> 
> *Cuándo una raza esclaviza a otra una de las primeras cosas que hace es prohibirles la carne.* Por algo será.



Por eso es uno de los puntos contemplados en la siniestra Agenda 2030.








Eliminar el consumo de carne, objetivo de la agenda 2030


De la torpeza expositiva del ministro de Consumo solo es responsable el ministro, pero en lo que anda nuestro egregio comunista no es solo




www.larazon.es


----------



## Roquete (24 May 2022)

pasapiseroverde dijo:


> Quítate todos los suplementos y me lo cuentas, cuerpoescombro.



Que le quiten la vitamina b12 (añadida, la misma que tomamos los veganos) a los animales que te estás comiendo y nos cuentas luego.


----------



## Roquete (24 May 2022)

Albtd43 dijo:


>



Joder, hubiéras sido un Goebbels o un Inda de la ostia.

Tienes la parte del cerebro que miente hipervitaminada, tal vez deberías dejar de comer cosas que te hacen mentir de forma ridícula.


----------



## Albtd43 (24 May 2022)

Roquete dijo:


> Joder, hubiéras sido un Goebbels o un Inda de la ostia.
> 
> Tienes la parte del cerebro que miente hipervitaminada, tal vez deberías dejar de comer cosas que te hacen mentir de forma ridícula.


----------



## Roquete (24 May 2022)

Albtd43 dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1068596



Los mentirosos SIEMPRE "regretean" haber sido demasiado amables.


----------



## Rotto2 (24 May 2022)

Berrón dijo:


> Un familiar se gastaba bastante dinero en cartílago de tiburón y demás zarandajas para las articulaciones, hasta que un alma caritativa le recomendó comer cada semana callos, con su morro y sus patas y se le quitaron todos los males de articulaciones. Mano de santo. A veces los remedios están delante de nuestras narices y no los vemos.



Dios que puto asco callos y morros joder sois puto ASQUEROSOS los viejos y la clase baja


----------



## ATARAXIO (24 May 2022)

Roquete dijo:


> Totalmente de acuerdo contigo.
> 
> Y de lo último: cualquier animal sano es mil veces más inteligente que un humano con deficiencias mentales graves o medias. El animal sano sabe: buscarse la vida, cuidar de sus hijos, etc....algo que un ser humano con problemas mentales graves no puede hacer.
> 
> ...



Entre los muchos y graves errores que los científicos trasladan a la aborregada población , es suponer que tanto nuestros antepasados humanos como las diferentes especies , van dando tumbos sin ton ni son por los ecosistemas. 
La imagen del " hombre primitivo " sucia y desgarbada es falsa .

¿ acaso están los gorilas llenos de mierda y de greñas ? pues no será por pelo ! 

¿ cómo es posible que los negros que llevan ahí desde tiempo inmemorial pudiesen sobrevivir con un pelo tan ensortijado sin que la suciedad y los piojos les causaran malestar y enfermedades ? 

Pues por el acicalado social ! 

El pelo entre otras funciones era una demostración de salud y de que el individuo estaba integrado en el grupo al ser despiojado y acicalado por otras personas . Nuestros antepasados al igual que cualquier otro animal , pasaban gran parte del día cuidando su cuerpo. Quien tenga un gato se da cuenta que se pasa horas lamiéndose y no tarda nada en limpiarse si se mancha con algo. 
Lo mismo le dolía un golpe en un dedo del pie a un neandertal que a una persona de hoy en día con la diferencia que romper un dedo hace cien mil años tenía unas consecuencias mucho más graves ( por lo tanto eran más cuidadosos ) .

Un guacamayo por ejemplo , mapea la selva donde vive ya que se desplaza decenas de kilómetros para buscar comida y al volver sabe exactamente donde está su árbol entre millones de árboles iguales en donde les esperan su pareja y sus hijos. 

Aunque para los humanos es difícil de entender los supersentidos de algunas especies , cuando un lobo corre detrás de la presa sabe exactamente donde pone la pata y por donde se mete. de la misma manera que vuelan los murciélagos por la noche . Las vibrisas son órganos sensoriales. 





__





Los pelos de la nariz de los humanos son órganos sensoriales conectados al cerebro : las vibrisas " los bigotes " de gatos, perros. no los arranquéis


https://www.enter.co/cultura-digital/salud-digital/cortarse-los-pelos-de-la-nariz-no-es-buena-idea-segun-un-experto/ Si os fijáis en los pelillos que hay en el labio superior de la cría de gorila , son las vibrisas que tienen todos los vertebrados y algunas aves . Son órganos sensoriales , en...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Señor Ekis (24 May 2022)

Sunwukung dijo:


> Encima anumerico, una dieta con un 80% de las calorías procedentes de los carbohidratos, que solo están en las plantas, no puede comer muchos alimentos de origen animal. En el estudio que te cité está perfectamente desglosado los nutrientes y lo que comían los okimawenses, leetelo si es que quieres aprender algo, homo ovis.



Una dieta con 80% de alimentos de carbohidratos sigue tomando un 20% de proteína y grasas suponiendo que solo un 10% fueran de origen animal ya supone literalmente una ingesta de esa fuente infinitas veces mayor que un vegano tísico y enfermizo.
Y dado que eres un indigente mental que es incapaz de tener un dialogo responsivo y no diferencia una región de un país, ignora lo que le conviene y es incapaz de discurrir, no me extrañaría que además ese dato fuera falso.



Sunwukung dijo:


> La esperanza de vida y la longevidad no son lo mismo, los que ahora mismo están viviendo mucho son generaciones criadas con dietas fundamentalmente vegetarianas, los niños de la posguerra, no sus hijos, que ya están muriendo más jóvenes.
> 
> Si es que eres anumerico.



Eso tendrias que demostrarlo, el sentido comun y la navaja de Ockham nos dirian que un país rodeado de oceano consume los alimentos a su disposición, en gran medida de origen animal. Pero a falta de ninguna prueba vamos a creer a un vegano oligofrenico y sectario, claro que si.



Sunwukung dijo:


> Anumerico ignorante, lo tienes todo. Debe de ser la ausencia de carbohidratos y los coágulos de colesterol que te impiden el.correcto funcionamiento del.cerebro.
> 
> No he aportado un solo arguelnto ideológico, al contrario que tu, apelamdo una mera clasificación etologica y a teorías antropologícas plenamente refutadas, a gurus paleo, a prejuicios.



Después del non sequitur como una catedral viene la proyección como un castillo. Los tontitos veganos como tu sois incapaces de concebir la realidad de una forma mínimamente compleja, así que si no soy un vegano recalcitrante he de ser un especie de fanático keto, en fin, no das para más.
Más bien no has aportado un solo argumento valido, te has agarrado a posturas falaces, obtusas y parciales y te has comportado como un sectario, lo que eres.

Ayer ya te dije que si, que lo que tu y tu secta tiene diga tiene toda la razón del mundo, pero que dejaras de darme la tabarra, pesado. Veo que ni aun así eres capaz. Por supuesto un fanático como tu además de no conocer la lógica tampoco conoce la educación. Así que te pongo en ignore y vete a dar la santa chapa a tu madre o a quien sea capaz de aguantarte antes de que la naturaleza haga lo suyo. Con Dios.


----------



## EGO (24 May 2022)

Lammero dijo:


> Están a una zanahoria de la santidad xD
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Los cataros comian pescado,porque consideraban que era un fruto espontaneo que nacia en el mar o en los rios.

Lo se porque he leido 2 libracos bien tochos sobre esta gente tan enigmatica.

Todos estos idiotas new age no saben que por ejemplo Buda era omnivoro.

Tampoco les importa mucho que para cultivar sus ingentes cantidades verduras se tengan que asesinar millones y millones de pequeños seres a la hora de regar o fumigar.Mi familia ha tenido huerta y no veas la de hormigueros que se inundan cuando riegas los tomates y los pimientos.

Debe ser que a ellos solo les importa los borreguitos como el de norit.Las hormigas son muy feas.


----------



## Ratona001 (24 May 2022)

@EGO no solo son insectos. También pequeños roedores y pájaros como las codornices que si que he visto alguna muerta cuando quitan el trigo/ cebada. Porque suelen esconderse ahí. 

Así que a mí me parece una postura hipócrita. A no ser que el cultivo de la verdura de turno lo pongan en laboratorios y no se meta ahí ningún animal.


----------



## Scire (24 May 2022)

Alcazar dijo:


> De trampas fué sonado el caso de la influencer mexicana que tenía tropescientosmil seguidores en instagram subiendo recetas crudiveganas. En un video de otra influencer salió de refilón comiéndose un gran pescado a la parrilla.
> 
> Subió un video justificándose porque según ella tenía que comer pescado por prescripción médica por causa de sufrir una intolerancia alimentaria grave (claro, a la mierda de dieta crudivegana que hacía) pero mostrándose segura de que el crudiveganismo era la mejor opción alimenticia posible.



Eso me recuerda a otro conocido crudivegano o cosa parecida. Podía comerse una tupper de kilo o kilo y medio de legumbres o verdura muy poco cocinada.
Una vez, en vista de que no había acudido a unas clases y no daba señales de vida, fueron a buscarlo. Lo encontraron tirado en su cuarto con una indigestión por comer setas crudas, ración industrial.


----------



## EGO (24 May 2022)

Ratona001 dijo:


> @EGO no solo son insectos. También pequeños roedores y pájaros como las codornices que si que he visto alguna muerta cuando quitan el trigo/ cebada. Porque suelen esconderse ahí.
> 
> Así que a mí me parece una postura hipócrita. A no ser que el cultivo de la verdura de turno lo pongan en laboratorios y no se meta ahí ningún animal.



Nada,todos esos bichos no les importan a los veganos,que como son muy pequeños ya parece que no sufran.A ellos solo les importan los toros y las gallinas.

¿Cuantos kilos de verdura hay que poner sobre una mesa para igualar las calorias de un ciervo de 100kg?

¿Quien ha asesinado mas seres sintientes en computo general,el cazador o el vegano?


----------



## Können (24 May 2022)

El cerebro es puro colesterol. Gracias al aporte de la lechuga y el brócoli.


----------



## Können (24 May 2022)

La carne roja es uno de los alimentos más completos en perfil de aminoácidos esenciales, proteinas, grasas buenas y vitaminas que existe. Y los huevos el otro.


----------



## Ratona001 (24 May 2022)

Scire dijo:


> Eso me recuerda a otro conocido crudivegano o cosa parecida. Podía comerse una tupper de kilo o kilo y medio de legumbres o verdura muy poco cocinada.
> Una vez, en vista de que no había acudido a unas clases y no daba señales de vida, fueron a buscarlo. Lo encontraron tirado en su cuarto con una indigestión por comer setas crudas, ración industrial.



Las lentejas mal cocinadas/ casi crudas pueden ser tóxicas y te sacuden que no veas.

Verduras como las berenjenas no es bueno comerlas poco cocinadas y en ocasiones es mejor poca dosis y sin piel porque también pueden ser algo tóxicas 

Comer setas crudas. La virgen..... Deben sentir un placer al hacerse daño 

Yo conocí a un vegano que salía con un grupo de taraos a comer hierba al parque. Ya me dirás. A un parque donde todo el mundo anda y cagan los perros. Que dice que les enseñaban a distinguir que cosas se pueden comer de la calle. 

Estaba a 5 Kg de parecer salido de un campo de concentración. Y en la nevera tenía un puerro y dos tomates.

Yo creo por más casos que he visto (la torda vegana que come solo zanahorias y pepinos crudos) que el crudiveganismo es una anorexia disfrazada


----------



## Scire (24 May 2022)

Señor Ekis dijo:


> Tontearías no, hechos, y si no rebátelo en lugar de farfullar.
> Japón es bastante más que Okinawa, y aun dando ese dato por bueno no puedes obviar el aporte de origen animal solo porque no te convenga.
> 
> " La carne y el pescado eran testimoniales y no explican su excepcional longevidad, de las generaciones pasadas, porque las actuales, como en todas partes, hace décadas que viven menos. "
> ...




Si leyéremos un poco, como quiere sunwukung, sabríamos que en Japón se consideraba carne solo aquello que vivía en la "tierra", por cuestiones religiosas.
Y como eran muy listos y muy pillos, se hacían trampas al solitario, y no consideraban carne a las aves ni a los animales que saltaran.

Lo de que en Okinawa no se comía carne, pues no sé enn qué se funda... Pero la pesca y el buceo siempre han sido tradicionales de la cultura.


----------



## Scire (24 May 2022)

Ratona001 dijo:


> Las lentejas mal cocinadas/ casi crudas pueden ser tóxicas y te sacuden que no veas.
> 
> Verduras como las berenjenas no es bueno comerlas poco cocinadas y en ocasiones es mejor poca dosis y sin piel porque también pueden ser algo tóxicas
> 
> ...




Desde una perspectiva histórica, tenemos documentado el vegetarianismo al menos desde Porfirio en Sobre la abstinencia.
Me gusta la teoría que se deja caer de su obra.

Antiguamente, era una dieta reservada a sacerdotes y clases cuya función no requería trabajo físico, de modo que la mejor comida pudiera ir a las clases trabajadoras.
En la actualidad, el vegetarianismo y el veganismo suele ser cosa de progres, con trabajos poco exigentes y, por lo demás, gente ociosa y con ínfulas de virtud y de guía. Creo que en ellos se activa cierto mecanismo natural/social que les empuja a rechazar comida sana. De esta manera, las clases que realmente producen tienen menos competencia para acceder a la carne, cosa que favorece a la sostenibilidad de la especie.
Si los ociosos comieran carne y los trabajadores, soja, la humanidad duraba un par de generaciones.


----------



## aron01 (24 May 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> la verdad sorprende que esa enrome fuerza y agilidad ... esos músculos portentosos salgan de comer hojas .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Se pasan la vida comiendo, follando, durmiendo y defendiendo a la manada. No se dedican a estar 8-10 horas diarias estudiando, trabajando, saliendo de compras, de fiesta, pagar impuestos, aguantar rojos, gentuza, familiares ni a hipotecar su vida. No es sólo por la comida.


----------



## LÖMOCONPIMIENTOS (24 May 2022)

Scire dijo:


> Eso me recuerda a otro conocido crudivegano o cosa parecida. Podía comerse una tupper de kilo o kilo y medio de legumbres o verdura muy poco cocinada.
> Una vez, en vista de que no había acudido a unas clases y no daba señales de vida, fueron a buscarlo. Lo encontraron tirado en su cuarto con *una indigestión por comer setas crudas, ración industrial.*



Madre mía, si las setas encima son indigestas y por eso hay que cocinarlas bien, el comerlas crudas tiene que sentar como un tiro.
Hay gente muy tocada del ala. Hay vegetales que podemos comer crudos sin problema, pero todo como se cree alguna gente definitivamente no. Por ejemplo la yuca, cocinada se puede comer sin mayor problema y es un alimento bastante básico en muchos países, pero cruda es tóxica.
Una conocida mías vegana se metió delante mía y tan pancha una ensalada de perejil, le dije que esa cantidad y encima crudo es tóxico, pues ella me defendía que era purificante y muy sano. 
También hay que tener ojo con las especias, algunas de uso común y en pequeñas cantidades como es lo habitual en la cocina no dan problemas, pero si te pasas de la rosca puedes tener algun efecto desagradable o inesperado. La nuez moscada por ejemplo en grandes cantidades es alucinógena.


----------



## 4motion (24 May 2022)

BIackadder dijo:


> Todos los vegetarianos que vuelven a comer carne dicen lo mismo, que se sienten capaces de tirar una pared a golpes.
> 
> Cuándo una raza esclaviza a otra una de las primeras cosas que hace es prohibirles la carne. Por algo será.



Y en eso están.

Por eso nos quieren comiendo gusanos e insectos. 





Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Alcazar (24 May 2022)

Ratona001 dijo:


> Las lentejas mal cocinadas/ casi crudas pueden ser tóxicas y te sacuden que no veas.
> 
> Verduras como las berenjenas no es bueno comerlas poco cocinadas y en ocasiones es mejor poca dosis y sin piel porque también pueden ser algo tóxicas
> 
> ...



Si te fijas la anorexia ya no tiene apenas presencia mediática porque las anoréxicas han aprendido a disfrazar lo suyo de preocupación por los animales y por el planeta escudándose en el veganismo. El target de la propaganda de PETA son las niñas y adolescentes con transtornos alimentarios.


----------



## Alcazar (24 May 2022)

Scire dijo:


> Desde una perspectiva histórica, tenemos documentado el vegetarianismo al menos desde Porfirio en Sobre la abstinencia.
> Me gusta la teoría que se deja caer de su obra.
> 
> Antiguamente, era una dieta reservada a sacerdotes y clases cuya función no requería trabajo físico, de modo que la mejor comida pudiera ir a las clases trabajadoras.
> ...



Es interesante la teoría, pero mas bien veo yo que sería al revés. Las élites tienen sus sesos bien nutridos de proteinas y grasas animales, y no les interesa que el pueblo esté en sus plenas facultades físicas y mentales, sino que estén embrutecidos y debilitados con dietas pobres basadas en el consumo de carbohidratos.

Por ejemplo, las restricciones que había antiguamente al consumo de carne, la iglesia católica las levantaba a los ricos previo pago de un donativo.

Los egipcios o mayas de a pie que construían las pirámides tenían raciones miserables de cereal con algún topezón de carne, mientras que las élites que diseñaban calendarios sofisticados y las propias pirámides tenían que tener buena alimentación para funcionar.

A día de hoy, gente como Alberto Garzón o Bill Gates que nos pide veganismo e insectos es obvio que no siguen sus recomendaciones.


----------



## Alcazar (24 May 2022)

LÖMOCONPIMIENTOS dijo:


> Madre mía, si las setas encima son indigestas y por eso hay que cocinarlas bien, el comerlas crudas tiene que sentar como un tiro.
> Hay gente muy tocada del ala. Hay vegetales que podemos comer crudos sin problema, pero todo como se cree alguna gente definitivamente no. Por ejemplo la yuca, cocinada se puede comer sin mayor problema y es un alimento bastante básico en muchos países, pero cruda es tóxica.
> Una conocida mías vegana se metió delante mía y tan pancha una ensalada de perejil, le dije que esa cantidad y encima crudo es tóxico, pues ella me defendía que era purificante y muy sano.
> También hay que tener ojo con las especias, algunas de uso común y en pequeñas cantidades como es lo habitual en la cocina no dan problemas, pero si te pasas de la rosca puedes tener algun efecto desagradable o inesperado. La nuez moscada por ejemplo en grandes cantidades es alucinógena.



Es que todas las sustancias aromáticas de las plantas que nosotros usamos como condimentos en realidad son venenos. Las plantas no pueden correr, y por eso usan la guerra química, lo que pasa es que muchos no nos afectan, o no lo hacen a pequeña escala.

La fragancia de la menta que tan grata nos resulta, por ejemplo, es por el veneno que esa planta ha generado para sobrevivir a ciertas especies de gusanos.

Otras muchas plantas si han desarrollado venenos que nos afectan gravemente a los sentidos y nos pueden hasta matar, la nicotina, el cannabios, los opiaceos.... todos son venenos vegetales diseñados para luchar contra insectos y herbívoros.

Hasta las plantas medicinales nos benefician porque sus venenos pueden hacernos efectos positivos de carambola en lugar de daño.

El gluten de los cereales, las leptinas de las legumbres, los alcaloides de las solanaceas, lo mismo, son venenos vegetales que nos hacen daño en mayor o menor medida. Hay teorías que dicen que las plantas están adaptando sus venenos para que sean inocuos a los humanos para que nosotros las cultivemos y cuidemos.

Las setas son todas venenosas en mayor o menor grado, lo que pasa es que unas no nos hacen nada a no ser que nos comamos 100 kilos, y otras nos matan con 1 gramo.


----------



## Fermi (24 May 2022)

Lo normal es que los locos estén en los manicomios.

Ahora los tenemos creando modas.


----------



## el tibio (24 May 2022)

Aquí se explican los motivos por los que los vegetarianos enferman






¿Por qué la gran mayoría de los vegetarianos enferman? - Foro de Salud 1000x100


¿Por qué la gran mayoría de los vegetarianos enferman?



salud1000x100.es


----------



## Barruno (29 May 2022)

Sunwukung dijo:


> Las élites llevan metiendo carne, lácteos y huevos por los ojos más de setenta años y la tímida propaganda que comentas lleva un puto año.
> 
> OS la meten doblada y ni os enterais.



Años setenta dice...


----------



## Kartoffeln (4 Jun 2022)

sebososabroso dijo:


> Para tener relaciones me pedía por favor que me lavara los dientes.
> Era muy melancólica, tenía muchos gases y cuando pasaba por el WC era un sopor inaguantable, que peste, me enseño o quemar papel de water antes de salir.


----------



## Nefersen (4 Jun 2022)

Können dijo:


> La carne roja es uno de los alimentos más completos en perfil de aminoácidos esenciales, proteinas, grasas buenas y vitaminas que existe. Y los huevos el otro.



Pero... ¿no es mala para el colesterol? A mí me la tienen prohibida.


----------



## Nefersen (4 Jun 2022)

LÖMOCONPIMIENTOS dijo:


> La nuez moscada por ejemplo en grandes cantidades es alucinógena.



¿Sabes en qué cantidad hay que tomarla para sentir esos efectos? 
¿Son alucinaciones amables o desagradables?


----------



## Können (4 Jun 2022)

Nefersen dijo:


> Pero... ¿no es mala para el colesterol? A mí me la tienen prohibida.



No me atrevo a decir si o no. No soy facultativo pero Lea esto con paciencia para formarse su opinión. Entiendo que en la dosis está el veneno. 






Lo que dice la ciencia para adelgazar de forma fácil y saludable


La última información científica sobre obesidad, adelgazamiento, nutrición y salud




loquedicelacienciaparadelgazar.blogspot.com










Lo que dice la ciencia para adelgazar de forma fácil y saludable


La última información científica sobre obesidad, adelgazamiento, nutrición y salud




loquedicelacienciaparadelgazar.blogspot.com


----------



## Carlos París (4 Jun 2022)

Nefersen dijo:


> Pero... ¿no es mala para el colesterol? A mí me la tienen prohibida.



La carne roja es de los alimentos más completos que existen. Y por eso sienta de maravilla 





__





High consumption of red meat is associated with a lower risk of death from heart disease and cancer


This study was published in Public Health Nutrition 1999 Dec;2(4):477-87 Study title and authors: Dietary questions as determinan...




healthydietsandscience.blogspot.com


----------



## Nefersen (4 Jun 2022)

Carlos París dijo:


> La carne roja es de los alimentos más completos que existen. Y por eso sienta de maravilla
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Joder, me quedo loco. Vivimos en la Edad de la Confusión. Según el estudio que mires, te dice una cosa o la contraria.


----------



## Ludovicus (4 Jun 2022)

Nefersen dijo:


> Joder, me quedo loco. Vivimos en la Edad de la Confusión. Según el estudio que mires, te dice una cosa o la contraria.



Haz caso a tu experiencia y a tu cuerpo. Yo como carne todos los días y casi nunca me pongo enfermo, y nunca he tenido una digestión pesada después de comer carne. Si el cuerpo te pide comer carne, cómela. O van a saber la tele y sus ejpertos mejor que tu cuerpo qué le conviene y qué no?


----------



## Karlos Smith (4 Jun 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> ampliar olores ? JAJAJAJAAJAJA
> 
> Querrás decir tapar olores. Si la carne fuese nuestra alimentación básica no haría falta cocinarla y la devoraríamos cruda como hacemos con la fruta.
> 
> ...



Si dejaseis de soltar la chorrada de que no comemos carme cruda os quedaria algun post decente.

Yo como carme cruda cuando me apetece (bastante por cierto) y tambien pescado crudo (boquerones, ostras, salmon, etc).


----------



## ATARAXIO (4 Jun 2022)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> Si dejaseis de soltar la chorrada de que no comemos carme cruda os quedaria algun post decente.
> 
> Yo como carme cruda cuando me apetece (bastante por cierto) y tambien pescado crudo (boquerones, ostras, salmon, etc).



Pues ten cuidado con las piedras del riñón que a este forero le suponen una tortura desde hace años. 

La razón principal por la que se producen y además la gota ( que también son dolores terribles ) es comer carne. 









Mis cosas - Mi odisea con las piedras del riñón y "la mejor sanidad del mundo" (fotos dentro)


Aclaración: Abro este hilo para pedir ayuda a los foreros por un tema de salud, aportaré pruebas con fotos en el mismo para que no penséis que es un trolleo, digo esto porque pese a ponerlo en guardería ( no considero que sea justo ponerlo en otro subforo ) intento que esté sea un hilo serio...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Karlos Smith (4 Jun 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Pues ten cuidado con las piedras del riñón que a este forero le suponen una tortura desde hace años.
> 
> La razón principal por la que se producen y además la gota ( que también son dolores terribles ) es comer carne.
> 
> ...



Pues de ese tema puedo hablar porque desde hace unos 30 años he tenido algun colico nefritico periorico.

Cuando mi dieta era mayoritariamente farinaceos venian puntuales cada dos años con visita a urgencias y dolor insoportable.

Ahora en 7 años que llevo eliminadas las harinas, he tenido un solo colico (hara un año y pico o dos) que curso en 3-4 horas, sin ir a urgencias, molestias logicas y salio la piedra sin dar mas guerra.

Ademas sospecho que era una que estaba ahi dos decadas en todas las radiografias. Lo supongo porque no he ido al medico en siete años.

Las piedras se forman por tener el ph de orina muy acido no por lo que ingieras.

Como mucha verdura, carne y pescado y mucha grasa. Mi ph se normalizo despues de unos meses con esta dieta. Fue la unica y ultima analitica. Tengo la analitica del antes y el despues.

Sin harinas no hay acidez ni formas piedras, o teniendo la predisposicion la frecuencia baja muchisimo. Palabrita del niño Jesus.


----------



## Perro Viejo (4 Jun 2022)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> Si dejaseis de soltar la chorrada de que no comemos carme cruda os quedaria algun post decente.
> 
> Yo como carme cruda cuando me apetece (bastante por cierto) y tambien pescado crudo (boquerones, ostras, salmon, etc).



Nada com un buen steak tartar o un filete de atún recién pescado.


----------



## ATARAXIO (4 Jun 2022)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> Pues de ese tema puedo hablar porque desde hace unos 30 años he tenido algun colico nefritico periorico.
> 
> Cuando mi dieta era mayoritariamente farinaceos venian puntuales cada dos años con visita a urgencias y dolor insoportable.
> 
> ...



Tu experiencia personal y tus conjeturas son irrelevantes . Son supersticiones que tú mismo te crees para aferrarte a algo. 

Comer carne como dieta principal causa graves problemas de salud .
Entre otros muchos las piedras del riñón que son el dolor más terrible que puede sufrir el cuerpo humano.

*La Dieta y los Cálculos Renales*
Si tiene cálculos renales, posiblemente necesite seguir una dieta especial. Primero su médico le hará algunas pruebas para averiguar que tipo de cálculos produce su cuerpo. A partir de estas pruebas el médico puede determinar qué cambios en la dieta pueden ser indicados para usted. Un dietista...
www.kidney.org
_Piedras de ácido úrico
Comer proteínas provenientes de animales puede aumentar su probabilidad de tener piedras en los riñones. Un profesional de la salud puede indicarle que limite el consumo de proteínas animales, incluyendo: carne, pollo y carne de cerdo, especialmente las vísceras._


*Alimentación, dieta y nutrición para las piedras en los riñones | NIDDK*
Lea si su dieta pueda ayudar a prevenir o aliviar piedras en los riñones. A menos que tenga falla de los riñones, debes tomar de 6-8 vasos de 8 onzas por día.




www.niddk.nih.gov

*Qué alimentos pueden causar cálculos renales*
Las piedras en los riñones pueden prevenirse al evitar el consumo en exceso de algunos alimentos




www.eluniversal.com.mx


----------



## Karlos Smith (4 Jun 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Tu experiencia personal y tus conjeturas son irrelevantes . Son supersticiones que tú mismo te crees para aferrarte a algo.
> 
> Comer carne como dieta principal causa graves problemas de salud .
> Entre otros muchos las piedras del riñón que son el dolor más terrible que puede sufrir el cuerpo humano.
> ...



Si ya se que tu sigues creyendo la magufada de que comer colesterol sube el colesterol o la otra de las piedras, que te dice el medico de cabecita que no comas chocolate, etc.

Para ambas cosas hay unas pastillas muy chulas a tu disposicion. Yo seguire hinchandome a aceite de oliva virgen y tocino iberico y sin visitar al medico para que me venda chorradas del telefarma.

Pd. Y chuleton un poco marcado y crudo por dentro. Lo justo para que coja temperatura y bien sangrante.


----------



## LÖMOCONPIMIENTOS (4 Jun 2022)

Nefersen dijo:


> ¿Sabes en qué cantidad hay que tomarla para sentir esos efectos?
> ¿Son alucinaciones amables o desagradables?



Ni idea. Supongo que sea mucha cantidad y que dependa también de la masa corporal de cada uno.
Nunca lo he probado.


----------



## Nefersen (5 Jun 2022)

Ludovicus dijo:


> Haz caso a tu experiencia y a tu cuerpo. Yo como carne todos los días y casi nunca me pongo enfermo, y nunca he tenido una digestión pesada después de comer carne. Si el cuerpo te pide comer carne, cómela. O van a saber la tele y sus ejpertos mejor que tu cuerpo qué le conviene y qué no?



Hombre, Ludo. Me he pasado la vida comiendo carne roja casi todos los días. Apenas comía pescado. Hace tres años me diagnosticaron una isquemia severa. No se podía resolver con stents porque mis arterias parecían cartón, irrecuperables. y me tuve que someter a un quíntuple bypass, donde me las sustituyeron todas. A raíz de eso, me analizaron y di unos niveles disparados de triglicéridos, el triple de lo normal. Eso me ha hecho cambiar la dieta. Ahora casi sólo como pescado, verduras y carnes blancas, y la carne roja la tomo una vez cada dos meses como un "pecado". Así que es posible que mi mente me "pida" una cosa pero que a mi cuerpo le siente mal. Y es que eso de que el cuerpo "te pida" me parece un sesgo cognitivo. El decisión sobre la dieta tiene mucho más que ver con las costumbres sociales, el tipo de comida con el que te educaste, las pelis que has visto, etc. 

Te pongo un ejemplo: De pequeño no me gustaba la cerveza. Empecé a tomarla por convención social. Ahora me encanta. Es mi mente, no mi cuerpo, la que ha incorporado ese "gusto".


----------



## luisgarciaredondo (5 Jun 2022)

Nefersen dijo:


> Hombre, Ludo. Me he pasado la vida comiendo carne roja casi todos los días. Apenas comía pescado. Hace tres años me diagnosticaron una isquemia severa. No se podía resolver con stents porque mis arterias parecían cartón, irrecuperables. y me tuve que someter a un quíntuple bypass, donde me las sustituyeron todas. A raíz de eso, me analizaron y di unos niveles disparados de triglicéridos, el triple de lo normal. Eso me ha hecho cambiar la dieta. Ahora casi sólo como pescado, verduras y carnes blancas, y la carne roja la tomo una vez cada dos meses como un "pecado". Así que es posible que mi mente me "pida" una cosa pero que a mi cuerpo le siente mal. Y es que eso de que el cuerpo "te pida" me parece un sesgo cognitivo. El decisión sobre la dieta tiene mucho más que ver con las costumbres sociales, el tipo de comida con el que te educaste, las pelis que has visto, etc.
> 
> Te pongo un ejemplo: De pequeño no me gustaba la cerveza. Empecé a tomarla por convención social. Ahora me encanta. Es mi mente, no mi cuerpo, la que ha incorporado ese "gusto".



Para llegar a esos niveles de afectación no basta posiblemente con la dieta. Hay un componente genético de base posiblemente muy importante. A parte de eso ¿Fumaba?

¿De qué murieron sus mayores?


----------



## Nefersen (5 Jun 2022)

luisgarciaredondo dijo:


> Para llegar a esos niveles de afectación no basta posiblemente con la dieta. Hay un componente genético de base posiblemente muy importante. A parte de eso ¿Fumaba?
> 
> ¿De qué murieron sus mayores?



Sí. Fumaba como un carretero durante 30 años. Y además, existe un componente genético en el tema de los triglicéridos, pues mi hermano mayor los tenía disparados, y luego, milagrosamente, se le regularon, sin que nunca prestase atención de la dieta.


----------



## Ludovicus (5 Jun 2022)

Nefersen dijo:


> Hombre, Ludo. Me he pasado la vida comiendo carne roja casi todos los días. Apenas comía pescado. Hace tres años me diagnosticaron una isquemia severa. No se podía resolver con stents porque mis arterias parecían cartón, irrecuperables. y me tuve que someter a un quíntuple bypass, donde me las sustituyeron todas. A raíz de eso, me analizaron y di unos niveles disparados de triglicéridos, el triple de lo normal. Eso me ha hecho cambiar la dieta. Ahora casi sólo como pescado, verduras y carnes blancas, y la carne roja la tomo una vez cada dos meses como un "pecado". Así que es posible que mi mente me "pida" una cosa pero que a mi cuerpo le siente mal. Y es que eso de que el cuerpo "te pida" me parece un sesgo cognitivo. El decisión sobre la dieta tiene mucho más que ver con las costumbres sociales, el tipo de comida con el que te educaste, las pelis que has visto, etc.
> 
> Te pongo un ejemplo: De pequeño no me gustaba la cerveza. Empecé a tomarla por convención social. Ahora me encanta. Es mi mente, no mi cuerpo, la que ha incorporado ese "gusto".



El problema fue comer carne roja o comer sólo carne roja?
Además fumabas como un carretero, pero el culpable fue la carne roja, claro.


----------



## Nefersen (5 Jun 2022)

Ludovicus dijo:


> El problema fue comer carne roja o comer sólo carne roja?
> Además fumabas como un carretero, pero el culpable fue la carne roja, claro.



Hombre, los médicos acusaron sobre todo al tabaco y al alcohol. Fue después, cuando me analizaron, que al dar triglicéridos por la nubes me recomendaron una dieta anti-colesterol. Y es que también tomaba mantequilla, manteca, quesos grasos, etc. Y alcohol, que sin ejercicio, es fatal para los triglicéridos.


----------



## Ludovicus (5 Jun 2022)

Nefersen dijo:


> Hombre, los médicos acusaron sobre todo al tabaco y al alcohol. Fue después, cuando me analizaron, que al dar triglicéridos por la nubes me recomendaron una dieta anti-colesterol. Y es que también tomaba mantequilla, manteca, quesos grasos, etc. Y alcohol, que sin ejercicio, es fatal para los triglicéridos.



Ah, amigo, van saliendo más cosas. Yo diría que la carne roja era lo más inocuo del cóctel.


----------



## Carlos París (5 Jun 2022)

Nefersen dijo:


> Hombre, los médicos acusaron sobre todo al tabaco y al alcohol. Fue después, cuando me analizaron, que al dar triglicéridos por la nubes me recomendaron una dieta anti-colesterol. Y es que también tomaba mantequilla, manteca, quesos grasos, etc. Y alcohol, que sin ejercicio, es fatal para los triglicéridos.



Si quieres bajar triglicéridos deja de comer fruta y carbohidratos en general.


----------



## pepeleches (5 Jun 2022)

Ludovicus dijo:


> Ah, amigo, van saliendo más cosas. Yo diría que la carne roja era lo más inocuo del cóctel.



Sí, tiene pinta. En todo caso en ese cóctel de todo es junto, poco bueno puede salir  

Aunque he de decir que soy el primero en que el veganismo (que no sea ético...) me parece una manipulación, pero mi sensación es que hace falta carne, pero no debe ser lo principal. 

Seguramente lo primero y principal es quitarte lo peor (fumar, azúcares, harinas refinadas, exceso de alcohol), pero luego la relación entre productos vegetales y animales no la tengo clara. Últimamente tomo más vegetales, hasta me lo pide el cuerpo, y me noto mejor. Aunque puede ser circunstancial. 

No significa que un chuletón me siente mal, pero ahora no me apetecería comer carne todos los días. 

Coño, es que esto de la alimentación es tan difícil....


----------



## pepeleches (5 Jun 2022)

Carlos París dijo:


> Si quieres bajar triglicéridos deja de comer fruta y carbohidratos en general.



Fruta??? 

Hombre, si se atiza dos zumos al día pues seguramente le afectará. Pero la fruta es otra cosa....

Eso sí, hay gente que 'se cuida ' y no se come una palmera de chocolate, pero luego se mete 6 raciones de pasta a la semana. Y le echa queso, nata, chorizo...


----------



## Rotto2 (5 Jun 2022)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> Pues de ese tema puedo hablar porque desde hace unos 30 años he tenido algun colico nefritico periorico.
> 
> Cuando mi dieta era mayoritariamente farinaceos venian puntuales cada dos años con visita a urgencias y dolor insoportable.
> 
> ...



Pon un cuadro de todo lo que comes en una semana sin dejar nada fuera.


----------



## Rotto2 (5 Jun 2022)

pepeleches dijo:


> Fruta???
> 
> Hombre, si se atiza dos zumos al día pues seguramente le afectará. Pero la fruta es otra cosa....
> 
> Eso sí, hay gente que 'se cuida ' y no se come una palmera de chocolate, pero luego se mete 6 raciones de pasta a la semana. Y le echa queso, nata, chorizo...



Yo no entiendo nada. Italianos y orientales comen pasta a diario y son los menos gordos que hay.


----------



## Karlos Smith (5 Jun 2022)

Rotto2 dijo:


> Pon un cuadro de todo lo que comes en una semana sin dejar nada fuera.



Uff te puedo hscer un resumen, no apunto lo que como.


Un dia de curro random:
Me levanto y me tomo un tazon de cacao puro con cafe y miel.

A las 10 almuerzo, siempre tortilla de calabacin, cebolla o lo que tenga el bareto, con callos o higaditos. 

Luego ya hasta la cena nada, un cafe y un agua con gas.

 (OJO SOLO ALMUERZO ALGUNOS DIAS. Diria que ultimamente un dia el resto no pruebo nada solido de cena a cena.)

Ceno a las 9 siempre en el plato, brocoli, col rehogada o coliflor o una ensalada enorme y carne o pescado. Cabecero de lomo, pollo asado, salmon, boquerones, etc. A veces morcillas y chorizos que me encantan mojar en el ajioli.

Siempre todo regado de aove o mahonesa o ajioli casero. Regado es mas de 100 gr (mil calorias de aceite en cualquier formato no fallan)

Luego me siento a ver cualquier chorrada a ver en la tele con almendras pistachos nueces pipas etc a veces datiles, a veces chocolate del 85%.

Los fines de semana es mas despiporre pero solo un dia (viernes noche) y no siempre salgo a cenar y tomo cerveza. De tapeo normal calamares, morro frito, etc. A veces voy a un chino no muy cutre o un sitio de costillas con patatas asadas.

El finde hago comida y cena. Un dia asado o una buena pieza de ternera. Una enorme ensalada con salsa de nuez y mostaza (la hago yo) y otro dia paella clasica o marinera.

Las cenas del finde una suele ser casqueria, callos o riñones de cordero que me cocino yo O careta de cerdo en salsa, voy variando. Lo acompaño con ensalada de tomate bueno es como una costumbre.

Ah y la comida del finde siempre me hago aperitivo antes. Un Albariño con cosas normales, aceitunas, papas, tocino iberico, jamoncito, morcilla iberica, mojama.

Como ves hay bastante grasa en la dieta (vegetal y animal) y segun el dia como una o dos veces sin contar ni sumar nada.


----------



## Diego Alatriste y Tenorio (5 Jun 2022)

Si no fuese por el consumo de proteína animal, seguiríamos en los árboles, es el elemento que permitió a nuestro cerebro desarrollarse.
No somos vacas, no asimilamos las proteínas vegetales al igual que un herbívoro, que tú quieres comer tofu y lechuga toda tu vida y suplir tus carencias con 10.000 pastillas, adelante, pero dudo que sea lo natural y sano que ellos buscan como modelo de vida.


----------



## Rotto2 (5 Jun 2022)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> Uff te puedo hscer un resumen, no apunto lo que como.
> 
> 
> Un dia de curro random:
> ...



Tomas azúcar o sacarina en el café?


----------



## Karlos Smith (5 Jun 2022)

Rotto2 dijo:


> Tomas azúcar o sacarina en el café?



Nain niet nanai ni un gramo de edulcorante. Y azucar muy poca. El cafe solo y amargo manda.

El unico azucar simple que entra en mi dieta es lo que lleva esa media cucharadita de miel del cacao puro, de la buena, y algun trozo de chocolate del 85%.

Comparado con la grasa que tomo es testimonial. Considero tambien "azucar" la cerveza que me tomo un dia a la semana.


----------



## blahblahblah (5 Jun 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> la verdad sorprende que esa enrome fuerza y agilidad ... esos músculos portentosos salgan de comer hojas .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



¿eres vegano?


----------



## Rotto2 (5 Jun 2022)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> Nain niet nanai ni un gramo de edulcorante. Y azucar muy poca. El cafe solo y amargo manda.
> 
> El unico azucar simple que entra en mi dieta es lo que lleva esa media cucharadita de miel del cacao puro, de la buena, y algun trozo de chocolate del 85%.
> 
> Comparado con la grasa que tomo es testimonial. Considero tambien "azucar" la cerveza que me tomo un dia a la semana.



¿Te acostumbraste o siempre tomaste el café sin nada? Yo lo intento pero le acabo echando el puto edulcorante que me gustaría dejar por completo pero me sabe amargo y me da asco. La leche lo edulcora un poco. En Starbucks por ejemplo el capuchino lo tomo sin nada, está suficientemente dulce por la leche.


----------



## ATARAXIO (5 Jun 2022)

blahblahblah dijo:


> ¿eres vegano?



No !

No me gustan las identidades y menos si son fanáticas.

La carne está tirada de precio comparado con otros tiempos del pasado y otros países.

Mi compasión por los animales va dirigida a concienciar del problema, y que se mejore el trato durante su cría y en el matadero, pero renunciar a comer carne por activismo es absurdo.

A mí no me gusta la carne. Si a la gente le gustase la carne no habría que ponerle tantos condimentos. Como de vez en cuando pollo y algún bistec y también pescado pero más enfocado a tener una dieta equilibrada que a la gula.

si me privasen de carne el resto de mi vida no pasaría nada, ni la echaría de menos


----------



## Karlos Smith (5 Jun 2022)

Rotto2 dijo:


> ¿Te acostumbraste o siempre tomaste el café sin nada? Yo lo intento pero le acabo echando el puto edulcorante que me gustaría dejar por completo pero me sabe amargo y me da asco. La leche lo edulcora un poco. En Starbucks por ejemplo el capuchino lo tomo sin nada, está suficientemente dulce por la leche.



Me costo acostumbrarme entre nada y poco, llevo 7 años que repudie el azucar y sucedaneos.

A la semana el cafe te sabe a gloria y al paso de los meses puedes echar la pota si te dan un cafe dulce.

Si retiras todo lo dulce no pasa un mes que empiezas a notar el sabor real de las cosas.

Las fresas que antes te parecian acidas te saben superdulces hasta el punto que les añado cacao para darles un toque amargo.

Quite el azucar y la sal todo de golpe y aliñaba por ir variando con aove, pimienta, tomillo pimenton etc. O sin nada, los alimentos tienen su sabor y se disfrutan sin taparlos.


----------



## pepeleches (5 Jun 2022)

Rotto2 dijo:


> Yo no entiendo nada. Italianos y orientales comen pasta a diario y son los menos gordos que hay.



Mmm....igual esa idea parte de una impresión no contrastada: 







Que no sé yo si es así o no, simplemente me ha dado por mirar. 

Pero sí que creo que el consenso es bastante unánime a día de hoy en la comunidad científica de que la harina refinada (no así la integral) provoca picos grandes de insulina y eso hace que favorezca la aparición de enfermedades coronarias, obesidad, etc.


----------



## Nefersen (6 Jun 2022)

Rotto2 dijo:


> Yo no entiendo nada. Italianos y orientales comen pasta a diario y son los menos gordos que hay.



Y los franceses le echan mantequilla, manteca y nata a todo, y sin embargo sus niveles de colesterol son de los más bajos de Europa.

Parece ser que el cuerpo tiene la capacidad de autoregularse en función de la dieta. Por ejemplo, en América del Sur, los indios sólo comen maíz y son delgados. Sin embargo, las poblaciones de origen o mezcla africana o europea, engordan horriblemente con esa misma dieta.


----------



## Rotto2 (6 Jun 2022)

Nefersen dijo:


> ¿Estás preguntándome a mí?
> 
> Yo antes de mi operación tomaba 20 cafés diarios, bien azucarados y acompañados de cigarrillos.
> Ahora sólo tomo té verde sin azúcar y no fumo. El azúcar lo he eliminado del todo. Si endulzo alguna salsa le echo un poco de miel, pero procuro evitarla también.



Le preguntaba a @Karlos Smith


----------



## ATARAXIO (6 Jun 2022)

Nefersen dijo:


> Y los franceses le echan mantequilla, manteca y nata a todo, y sin embargo sus niveles de colesterol son de los más bajos de Europa.
> 
> Parece ser que el cuerpo tiene la capacidad de autoregularse en función de la dieta. Por ejemplo, en América del Sur, los indios sólo comen maíz y son delgados. Sin embargo, las poblaciones de origen o mezcla africana o europea, engordan horriblemente con esa misma dieta.



es cuestión de volumen . De gula. 

Los marroquíes están todos esbeltos y sin embargo los mexicanos son ballenas con patas .

¿ cuál es la diferencia ? el volumen de comida que se tragan porque tienen muchas más opciones. 

El desarrollo económico de México ha ido a la par con el desarrollo industrial de productos alimentarios lo cual ha convertido a la comida en un pasatiempos más . Para los marroquíes la comida sigue siendo algo muy caro y la tienen que dosificar. 

No beben tanta cocacola porque es cara entre otras cosas. Los musulmanes tienen el ramadán que educa a la población a controlar el ansia de comer .

Los mexicanos sólo paran cuando la nevera se queda vacía.


----------



## Libistros (6 Jun 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Los marroquíes están todos esbeltos y sin embargo los mexicanos son ballenas con patas .
> 
> ¿ cuál es la diferencia ? el volumen de comida que se tragan porque tienen muchas más opciones.



Los marroquíes que nos mandan a España, dirás. Porque entre las clases más pudientes del país hay cada orondo que deja a los americanos como verdaderas sílfides.


----------



## ATARAXIO (6 Jun 2022)

Libistros dijo:


> Los marroquíes que nos mandan a España, dirás. Porque entre las clases más pudientes del país hay cada orondo que deja a los americanos como verdaderas sílfides.



jajajaja . será . 

El rey por lo visto tienen no sé cuantas enfermedades y está hinchado por los tratamientos .

En los documentales sobre Marruecos se ve a todo el mundo delgado.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (6 Jun 2022)

DOM + dijo:


> Siempre lo digo, hay que informarse antes de postear para no hacer el ridiculo.
> 
> Dices que los primates somos veganos porque tenemos mandibula inferior movil y los que comen carne solo fija. A bote pronto las mismas serpientes que desencajan sus mandíbulas para alimentarse ya te mostrarían que eso es falso pero vayamos a algo más próximo.
> 
> ...



El hombre frenó su evolución a un aspecto de depredador carnívoro por el desarrollo de la tecnología, que lo convirtió en el mayor depredador del planeta sin necesidad de garras ni grandes colmillos. Omnívoros con preponderancia carnívora. De hecho nuestro estómago encogió y nuestro cerebro pudo crecer gracias al consumo de carne. Se puede seguir el rastro carnívoro de la evolución humana con la extinción de grandes mamíferos en cada continente al que llegaba el ser humano. Decir que el ser humano es un herbívoro es decir una absoluta gilipollez.


----------



## Libistros (6 Jun 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> jajajaja . será .
> 
> El rey por lo visto tienen no sé cuantas enfermedades y está hinchado por los tratamientos .
> 
> En los documentales sobre Marruecos se ve a todo el mundo delgado.



Hay bastante gordo también lejos de la "medina" aunque, especialmente, hay mucha gorda. Supongo que eso de que zorrear no sea bien visto hace que se tengan que buscar otro vicio substitutivo,... porque deshacerse de la personalidad viciosa eso sí que ni se lo plantean.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (6 Jun 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> nuestro pariente más cercano es el neandertal y se ha extinguido.
> 
> Ahí siguen los gorilas comiendo sus hojas y sus hierbas .



En realidad el neandertal sigue con nosotros, o más bien dentro de nosotros.









El genoma más antiguo de un europeo desvela sexo continuo con los neandertales


Los restos de cuatro ‘Homo sapiens’ de hace 45.000 años desvelan que los cruces entre ambas especies fueron mucho más comunes de lo que se pensaba




elpais.com













¿Cómo sabemos que los humanos actuales tenemos genes neandertales?


Cuando se secuenció el genoma completo de la especie ya extinguida se vio que, entre las poblaciones actuales no africanas, entre el 1% y el 4% del genoma nuclear proviene de los neandertales




elpais.com













Hallan un humano moderno con casi un 10% de genes de neandertal


Los datos de una mandíbula hallada en Rumanía implican que los humanos se mezclaron con los neandertales no solo en Oriente Medio, sino también en Europa



www.abc.es


----------



## ATARAXIO (6 Jun 2022)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> En realidad el neandertal sigue con nosotros, o más bien dentro de nosotros.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hasta los peces siguen en nosotros !


----------



## Komanche O_o (6 Jun 2022)

Pues leyendo este hilo me han dado ganas de un CHULETÓN de medio kilo. 
Sangrante. mmmmmmmm...


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (6 Jun 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> hasta los peces siguen en nosotros !



Claro, porque no son una rama abortiva de la evolución. Del neandertal se creía que sí lo era, pero no. No se extinguió sino que hubo hibridación.


----------



## Komanche O_o (6 Jun 2022)

@ATARAXIO mira estos simpáticos monetes degustando una ensalada amablemente


----------



## Jordanpt (6 Jun 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> qué parte no entenderán algunos que todas las especies de humanos que han existido se han extinguido.
> 
> ¿ Será que no les ha funcionado su método de caza ?
> 
> ...



Mis abuelos labriegos del montón de un pueblo mediano de Castilla la mancha con la típica casa con patio trasero, criaban cerdos y pollos.
Hablamos de la infancia de mis padres en la posguerra civil, cuando el cerdo estaba gordo se llamaba al matarife, mis padres me cuentan que tenían chorizo casi todo el año conservado en aceite.

Siempre se ha comido carne, huevos y pescado.


----------



## ATARAXIO (6 Jun 2022)

Jordanpt dijo:


> Mis abuelos labriegos del montón de un pueblo mediano de Castilla la mancha con la típica casa con patio trasero, criaban cerdos y pollos.
> Hablamos de la infancia de mis padres en la posguerra civil, cuando el cerdo estaba gordo se llamaba al matarife, mis padres me cuentan que tenían chorizo casi todo el año conservado en aceite.
> 
> Siempre se ha comido carne, huevos y pescado.



Ahora resulta que comer un chorizo de vez en cuando se llama comer carne todos los días


----------



## Nefersen (6 Jun 2022)

Mi abuela comía mantequilla y manteca a toneladas, y tenía arterioesclerosis, pero murió con 96 años.


----------



## Albtd43 (6 Jun 2022)

Nefersen dijo:


> Sí. Fumaba como un carretero durante 30 años. Y además, existe un componente genético en el tema de los triglicéridos, pues mi hermano mayor los tenía disparados, y luego, milagrosamente, se le regularon, sin que nunca prestase atención de la dieta.



Fumas durante 30 años como un carretero, sin hacer ejercicio, tragador de harinas, bebedor..... ¡Pero la culpa es de la carne!


----------



## Bifaz23 (6 Jun 2022)

La carne, uno de nuestros principales alimentos primigenios, ahora y gracias a las nuevas corrientes de pensamiento se ha vuelto nociva para el hombre. Ese super alimento el cuál a pesar de lo malo que nos dicen que es, ningún ser humano le tiene intolerancia (no así como otros muchos alimentos que nos hacen pasar por sanísimos).

Actualmente estoy llevando una dieta normal. Intento comer de todo en su justa medida. Voy a estar con este régimen durante unas tres semanas más (llevo ya otras 3). Cuando la finalice, voy a retomar de nuevo una dieta casi al 100% carnívora (añadiré algún que otro fruto seco y café) basada principalmente en: vísceras, pescado (salmón salvaje del Carrefour), huevos, algún lácteo (leche, no) y carne de cualquier tipo de animal terrestre o volador.

Hice durante un mes esta dieta hace un par de veranos y la verdad, además de perder unos porcentajes de grasa que se hacían de rogar, muchos dolores musculares remitieron por completo. 

Si me acuerdo, pasaré por aquí para contaros qué tal van las cosas.


----------



## Gorkako (6 Jun 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> la verdad sorprende que esa enrome fuerza y agilidad ... esos músculos portentosos salgan de comer hojas .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



¿Miramos la esperanza de vida de España y del resto de los países que comen proteína animal en contadas ocasiones al año? no me incluya ud japón que allí se come huevo / pescado / cerdo aunque sea poca cantidad a diario.


----------



## Sonico (6 Jun 2022)

A mí me da yuyu comerlo pero es muy bueno.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (6 Jun 2022)

Bifaz23 dijo:


> La carne, uno de nuestros principales alimentos primigenios, ahora y gracias a las nuevas corrientes de pensamiento se ha vuelto nociva para el hombre. Ese super alimento el cuál a pesar de lo malo que nos dicen que es, ningún ser humano le tiene intolerancia (no así como otros muchos alimentos que nos hacen pasar por sanísimos).
> 
> Actualmente estoy llevando una dieta normal. Intento comer de todo en su justa medida. Voy a estar con este régimen durante unas tres semanas más (llevo ya otras 3). Cuando la finalice, voy a retomar de nuevo una dieta casi al 100% carnívora (añadiré algún que otro fruto seco y café) basada principalmente en: vísceras, pescado (salmón salvaje del Carrefour), huevos, algún lácteo (leche, no) y carne de cualquier tipo de animal terrestre o volador.
> 
> ...



Cuando hablas de salmón salvaje hablas del congelado? Si es así mira bien la zona de captura, por lo de Fukushima.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (6 Jun 2022)

Sonico dijo:


> A mí me da yuyu comerlo pero es muy bueno.



Pues en mi familia nos pegamos unas plateadas de manitas de vez en cuando brutales. Lo malo es que es prácticamente imposible encontrarlas de ibérico porque se dedican todas a jamón, algo lógico por otra parte.


----------



## Sonico (6 Jun 2022)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> Pues en mi familia nos pegamos unas plateadas de manitas de vez en cuando brutales. Lo malo es que es prácticamente imposible encontrarlas de ibérico porque se dedican todas a jamón, algo lógico por otra parte.



¿Tú las has cocinado? Es un coñazo.


----------



## ATARAXIO (6 Jun 2022)

Gorkako dijo:


> ¿Miramos la esperanza de vida de España y del resto de los países que comen proteína animal en contadas ocasiones al año? no me incluya ud japón que allí se come huevo / pescado / cerdo aunque sea poca cantidad a diario.



Si hubieses leído algunos de mis post anteriores no me harías repetir otra vez lo mismo.
La esperanza de vida es falsa tanto en España como en cualquier otro país.

Si se tuviesen en cuenta los millones de bebés que son asesinados en el vientre de su madre un poco antes de nacer, ya tendríamos menor esperanza de vida qué en Somalia.

Si se tuviese en cuenta que los perros y los gatos, qué reemplazan a los hijos que no existen , viven una media de 8 años, es lo equivalente a que se mueran de golpe los seis hijos de una nigeriana.

La vida se mide por ancha no por larga, suponer que es vida estar sentado en una silla como parte de un hardware es una ingenuidad.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (6 Jun 2022)

Sonico dijo:


> ¿Tú las has cocinado? Es un coñazo.



Lo es

Dales un toque de horno final y sazona con pimentón


----------



## Gorkako (6 Jun 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Si hubieses leído algunos de mis post anteriores no me harías repetir otra vez lo mismo.
> La esperanza de vida es falsa tanto en España como en cualquier otro país.
> 
> Si se tuviesen en cuenta los millones de bebés que son asesinados en el vientre de su madre un poco antes de nacer, ya tendríamos menor esperanza de vida qué en Somalia.
> ...



Ale como no me gusta mezclo conceptos y se acabó, muy bien campeón.


----------



## ATARAXIO (6 Jun 2022)

Gorkako dijo:


> Ale como no me gusta mezclo conceptos y se acabó, muy bien campeón.



La esperanza de vida sabes de sobra que es una falacia porque tienen en cuenta los bebés que afortunadamente mueren forma natural ,en los países africanos al poco de nacer.

Esos bebés que en España abortan por tener malformaciones o graves problemas de salud y que si tienen la mala suerte de nacer, obligan a vivir unos meses o años de vida terroríficos hasta que por fin mueren.

Solo tienes que entender que en Etiopía y Nigeria, que tenían menos habitantes que España cuándo murió Franco en 1975, ahora son más de trescientos millones


----------



## Sonic The Hedgehog (6 Jun 2022)

Grasa animal son grasas saturadas, que no son nada buenas.


----------



## Sonico (6 Jun 2022)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> Lo es
> 
> Dales un toque de horno final y sazona con pimentón



Lo peor para mí es prepararlas.
Y eso que me las mandó una buenísima internista.


----------



## ATARAXIO (6 Jun 2022)

Si se han extinguido todas las especies de humanos , es un claro indicativo que somos una especie débil que le resulta muy difícil sobrevivir .

Existimos porque evolucionamos para alimentarnos con las semillas de las hierbas que están por todos lados en la sabana :* los cereales. *
El trigo es una hierba . También porque aprendimos a aprovechar cualquier materia orgánica que no nos matase. Para descubrir las plantas que nos drogan, en el camino hubo muchos envenenamientos. 

Las mujeres son más aptas para trabajos mecánicos y rutinarios, porque durante decenas de miles de años su principal función, además de tener un bebé pegado a una teta, era moler semillas con dos piedras . Ese comportamiento impreso en la mente hace posible que existan cajeras de supermercado por ejemplo . 

En la granja de mi abuelo todavía había un molino de piedra que todos suponían que era un incómodo sillón donde los niños a veces tomábamos el sol ... Hasta que un día descubrí el rodillo en la bodega y me di cuenta de lo que era. Por lo tanto todavía no hace mucho que vuestros abuelos vivían como los africanos que siguen viviendo en la edad de piedra . El mundo actual es una distopía recién inventada. 











Ver archivo adjunto 1081335










No somos depredadores . Ni tenemos garras ni colmillos para perseguir y cazar a las presas . Si alguien es tan ingenuo de suponer que los animales que son depredados esperan a que los cacen es que no entiende nada de como funciona el tema. 
Los depredadores que son extremadamente ágiles y violentos tienen muchas crías porque cada vez que van a buscar comida se juegan la vida y muchos mueren. Si no tuviesen tantas crías se habrían extinguido . 
Una gacela tiene dos afiladas lanzas que sabe utilizar con mucha destreza para defender su vida.


Incluso es difícil para un cazador con escopeta matar conejos y perdices .

¿ de verdad nadie ha visto a un banderillero y como le persigue el toro ? ¿ de verdad nadie ha visto en los encierros la tremenda violencia y fuerza que tiene un simple toro que puede arrasar con un grupo de humanos en dos minutos ? 

Pues imagínense una manada de bisontes ! 
Los arcos y las flechas son algo muy reciente . En términos evolutivos son casi como la llegada de los teléfonos móviles. Pero nuestra especie tiene decenas de miles de años comiendo y sobreviviendo antes de que alguien pudiese tener la habilidad de usar las flechas para cazar. Por otra parte ya comenté infinidad de veces que no dan las cuentas :

Un bisonte o una manda de bisontes que hipotéticamente hubiesen tirado por un acantilado para cazarlos a los 3 días empiezan a pudrirse .
Teniendo en cuenta que tardan años en crecer y sólo tienen una cría ... en un año habrían exterminado a todos los bisontes del territorio.

La españoles de esta generación son tan ingenuos de pensar que había cría intensiva de ganado, mataderos, transporte con frigorífico, supermercados con bandejas de poliespán y todo accesible .

¿ por qué no se preocupan un poco de averiguar cuanta carne comen en la India o en cualquier otro país en donde viven 8 mil millones de habitantes ?


----------



## Jordanpt (6 Jun 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Ahora resulta que comer un chorizo de vez en cuando se llama comer carne todos los días



Hombre el resto del gorrino no lo tiraban.

Siempre se ha comido carne en la medida de las posibilidades.


----------



## ATARAXIO (6 Jun 2022)

Jordanpt dijo:


> Hombre el resto del gorrino no lo tiraban.
> 
> Siempre se ha comido carne en la medida de las posibilidades.



La matanza del cerdo tenía más de ritual de sacrificio que de alimento .
Era lo equivalente a la matanza de los corderos en el mundo islámico.

Un cerdo que había que criarlo durante un año ... apenas llegaba para nada por mucho que se aprovechase. 

El día de la matanza se repartía entre el matachín y los ayudantes y ya se llevaban la mitad. 

Como no había neveras se hacía una bacanal de carne fresca aprovechando las fiestas para justificar la gula. 

Luego se salaba el tocino y con las tripas se hacían chorizos y morcillas. Pero entiende que en una familia con una media de cuatro hijos que comen 3 o cuatro veces al día ... el cerdo se acababa en una semana. 









Matanza del cerdo - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org













La matanza del cochino, uno de los ritos rurales más arraigados


'Cuarenta sabores tiene el cerdo y todos buenos'. Del cerdo se aprovecha todo, convirtiéndose en el sustento anual de una familia




www.elespanol.com




.


----------



## blahblahblah (6 Jun 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Mi compasión por los animales va dirigida a concienciar del problema, y que se mejore el trato durante su cría y en el matadero



Espero que tu compasión por los animales te lleve también a concienciar a todos los vegetarianos y veganos sobre los numerosos genocidios que se cometen en cualquier práctica de la agricultura (o logística) moderna - aun cuando se etiquetan dichos productos como bio, eco, o vegano.


----------



## ATARAXIO (6 Jun 2022)

blahblahblah dijo:


> Espero que tu compasión por los animales te lleve también a concienciar a todos los vegetarianos y veganos sobre los numerosos genocidios que se cometen en cualquier práctica de la agricultura (o logística) moderna - aun cuando se etiquetan dichos productos como bio, eco, o vegano.



siempre os veis en el lado del depredador. En el lado del asesino que devora a la víctima .

Sin daros cuenta que tú serías la comida del día si fueras al territorio de leones. 
Durante miles de generaciones tus antepasados fueron devorados por los felinos y los lobos. 

Tus miedos irracionales a los ruidos que no conoces es porque en tu mente imagina que acecha el depredador.


----------



## Albtd43 (6 Jun 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> siempre os veis en el lado del depredador. En el lado del asesino que devora a la víctima .
> 
> Sin daros cuenta que tú serías la comida del día si fueras al territorio de leones.
> Durante miles de generaciones tus antepasados fueron devorados por los felinos y los lobos.
> ...


----------



## Baltasar G thang (6 Jun 2022)

siempre sera mejor ser el depredador que el butters


----------



## Bifaz23 (6 Jun 2022)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> Cuando hablas de salmón salvaje hablas del congelado? Si es así mira bien la zona de captura, por lo de Fukushima.



No. Es de Noruega.

Gracias por el consejo, forero. Se agradece.


----------



## blahblahblah (6 Jun 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> siempre os veis en el lado del depredador. En el lado del asesino que devora a la víctima .
> 
> Sin daros cuenta que tú serías la comida del día si fueras al territorio de leones.
> Durante miles de generaciones tus antepasados fueron devorados por los felinos y los lobos.
> ...



No sé muy bien qué quieres decir, ni a qué me contestas, porque me da que te has ido por la tangente.

Lo que te comentaba es que la defensa del sufrimiento animal sólo lo veo a relucir con el tema carne. Con las diez mil y una actividades modernas, agrícolas o no, que tienen un impacto en ordenes de magnitud más crueles y nocivos a la vida de organismos en este planeta el sufrimiento de los seres vivos no importa tanto.


----------



## Goyim desobediente (6 Jun 2022)

Os resumo el tocho:
Vegana estúpida ha sido gilipollas toda su vida hasta que casi la palma y ahora es menos gilipollas.


----------



## Salgado Solitario (7 Jun 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> La matanza del cerdo tenía más de ritual de sacrificio que de alimento .
> Era lo equivalente a la matanza de los corderos en el mundo islámico.
> 
> Un cerdo que había que criarlo durante un año ... apenas llegaba para nada por mucho que se aprovechase.
> ...



Que pedazo de mentiroso es usted.
El matachin tenía derecho a algún corte muy específico y ni siquiera en exclusiva. Estamos hablando del orden de unos cientos de gramos, ni siquiera medio kilo.

Lo de las bacanales ya es de estar totalmente fuera de la realidad.
Lo que se comía y compartía con cierta abundancia en la matanza eran las vísceras del cerdo que no eran fáciles de conservar, hígado, páncreas, sesos, y ni siquiera todas las vísceras pues los pulmones iban para chorizo y los riñones se solían salar.


----------



## Bifaz23 (7 Jun 2022)

Demasiado drama con el tema de la comida, amigos.

Comprendo y respeto que uno no quiera comer animales por motivos varios (morales, sobre todo, entiendo), pero no vendan la moto de que la carne es mala (cancerígena, dicen los muy perrosjudíos) porque hay que ser un perfecto idiota para afirmar tal cosa. Nos amparan millones de años de evolución.


----------



## rikitiki (7 Jun 2022)

Rotto2 dijo:


> ¿Te acostumbraste o siempre tomaste el café sin nada? Yo lo intento pero le acabo echando el puto edulcorante que me gustaría dejar por completo pero me sabe amargo y me da asco. La leche lo edulcora un poco. En Starbucks por ejemplo el capuchino lo tomo sin nada, está suficientemente dulce por la leche.



Eso es fácil. Luego te has acostumbrado, es el café azucarado el que te da un poco asquito.
La clave es evitar el café torrefacto, el de los bares, de máquina vending o las mierdas de café soluble en polvo. Esos tipos de café son intragables sin algo que disimule su mal sabor (leche.. azúcar). Por eso la gente se lo pone. Y se ha convertido en un hábito social
Luego ya habituado, en caso de necesidad o compromiso social, Te puedes arriesgar a tragar esa mierda sin azucar


----------

